# 112 days to the stage



## hilly

Ok guys said i would get this started this weekend. I am preping for the north britain on the 23rd may. Prep starts officially 2moro. I will post pics and general every day goings on in here as much as i can. I will be competing in the first timers class. I am dieting for a long time as i want to be in the best condition possible because i no i will be outsized.

Goal - simply to get into the best condition i can possibly and learn as much about my body along the way. Were i place is irrelevant.

I am 16 weeks out 2moro, pics will be posted at 12 weeks out. Their are some recent pics in my old journal if any1 wants to take a look at my fat self dont know what page tho.

Stats

age - 23

height - 5ft10

weight - 206lb friday morning

bf 11.2% accoridng to machine and 12% accoridng to calipers.

Current training is

monday - chest/hams

tuesday - arms

Wednesday - quads/calfs/abs

thursday - shoulders

friday - back/calfs/abs

some days may swap around depending but thats how the body is split up. general training is 3 exercises of 4 sets rep range between 8-12.

cardio as of this next week is 30 mins 6 days a week pre breaky heart rate 140bpm.

Diet is as follows amounts will change so i wont list those but basically low fat,med carbs and high protein.

pre cardio - 10g glut/5g bcaa

meal 1 - egg whites/whole, oats/protein powder

meal 2 - protein shake blend and rice cakes

meal 3/4 - chicken/brown rice or potato normal or sweet and brocoli

meal 5 - steak/brown rice or potato, brocoli

meal 6 - protein shake blend

pwo - isolate

General supps daily

2g vit c

6g omega 3

multi vit

glucosamine 2g

vit d3 4000iu

coq10

celery seed extract.

asprin

Other supps being used

Test

Deca

Tren

Mast

EQ

Dbol

Anavar

T3

clen

ECA

Growth

Letro

Proviron

Lots of compunds but only low doses of most IMO. Doses will change and will be kept to myself unless i feel like sharing with ya via pm as again the same with food my doses are irelevant to any1 else so feel no need to post. Think i have coverd most things.

Cheers for any1 following along.

hilly


----------



## frowningbudda

Good luck mate


----------



## Andrikos

hilly said:


> Other *supps *being used
> 
> Test
> 
> Deca
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> EQ
> 
> Dbol
> 
> Anavar
> 
> T3
> 
> clen
> 
> ECA
> 
> Growth
> 
> Letro
> 
> Proviron


Drugs is the name, bodybuilding is the game

Best of luck with your progress!


----------



## James Clifton

good luck with it mate, subbed. Btw are you not eating any fruit? trying to prevent your blood sugar levels to rocket?


----------



## T_Woody

Will follow this one mate, count yourself lucky as i dotn follow many 

All the best!


----------



## dale_flex

Ooh get you with your shiny new journal! Best of luck mate but this should be a breeze for you as you've lived this off season as strict as some peoples pre contest phase!


----------



## pcuzz

:thumb :ill be watching this closely Hilly!

All the very best with your prep mate!!


----------



## hilly

cheers guys

James c - no i found fruit a very useful addition to bulking as it helped with digestion/fiber and made me hungry when hitting higher cals.

However i do not want anything increasing my hunger while dieting  i would like blood sugars as low and stable as possible


----------



## TH0R

Good luck with this Hilly:thumbup1:

I prefer the 2nd list of supplements:whistling:


----------



## hilly

cheers pete,

dale yeh my theory has been if i dont eat what i want then i cant miss it and it seems to have helped. I never got out of the habbit of weighing food and eating clean so its no big change.

However last night i had a 3 course meal - mussels, duck and chips/cheescake then a slice of banoffe pie at home and 2 yogurts.

Im living like a normal person today for a change which is nice then all systems go 2moro

HAHA cheers tel thought you would.


----------



## James Clifton

fair enough, I would find it hard to not have fruit. I'm in such a routine with having them. Have you got a weight your aiming for before comp?


----------



## hilly

James Clifton said:


> fair enough, I would find it hard to not have fruit, in such a routine with having them. Have you got a weight your aiming for before comp?


Im pretty strict with myself mate i have been eating lots of fruit but now its not in the diet then i dont have it simple as.

No weight aim pal im dieting till im shredded whatever weight that may be.


----------



## James Clifton

good luck man, push for that 2% bodyfat


----------



## GHS

About time pal.

Good luck with the prep and let them have it!


----------



## clarkey

All the best Hilly you have a great base to start from and I think you will look great come show day:thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Test

Deca

Tren

Mast

EQ

Dbol

Anavar

T3

clen

ECA

Growth

Letro

Proviron

*YEAH BUDDY, Good old drugs!!*


----------



## 916brendon

Good luck hilly, I will be following this one for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82

nice chatting with you the other day Hilly, sorry to have kept you so long mate, Looking alot leaner tho since i seen you at deny's show.

Catch up with you again soon mate:beer:


----------



## sizar

good luck bro ill keep an eye on this


----------



## hilly

cheers for all the comments lads much appreciated.

didnt keep me long at all stu i like to chat about this stuff just as much as you do mate. we will have to have a training session together.

Well didnt get home till 6am this morning as all the lads went to leeds last night so i drove their and drove back after leaving the night club at 4am lol. Had a really good night. proves you dont need to drink to enjoy ureself.

diet will be on track as normal. also starting supps today


----------



## hilly

feeling massivly spaced out at the moment off the ehp/caff. havnt took them in over 2 years and their hitting hard lol. really supressed my apetite funnily enough.

Hoping it will ware off before i go to bed as need the sleep ha.


----------



## MissBC

good luck hun 

hope it all goes to plan for you


----------



## hilly

cheers missBC


----------



## Jay.32

All the best mate! due to your consistency and dedication, I think you will smash that stage mate!


----------



## Unit_69

Best of luck mate, always enjoy reading your other journal and general posts so wish you well. You seem tremendously dedicated so am sure you will do well


----------



## pastanchicken

Good luck mate, will defo be following :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottCP

Uve got over 100 days to total change your physique mate - enjoy the cutting, embrace it lol! Will be following mate, dispite maybe not posting much.


----------



## hilly

jay,unit and pasta cheers boys am looking forward to it.

Morning cardio was almost enjoyable this morning good tunes and buzzin off the eph made it the easiest cardio ive ever done.


----------



## hilly

ScottCP said:


> Uve got over 100 days to total change your physique mate - enjoy the cutting, embrace it lol! Will be following mate, dispite maybe not posting much.


cheers mate im hoping can make some gains in muscle at the same time due to having so long and not being a total fat cnut


----------



## weeman

nice one matey i'll be following this


----------



## Mikazagreat

Good luck hilly, following this must be interesting.


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this my smoggie dude LOL


----------



## dazsmith69

good luck lad


----------



## FATBOY

good luck with the prep budy:thumb:


----------



## nearlynatural

hi good luck, I know how self motivated and driven you are. Also hope the exam went well and thanks for helping me.

NN


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, good to no you will be following along.

training later will be chest/hams as follows

Incline bench 4 sets 8-10

flat dumbell 4 sets 8-12

some form of sly 4 sets 10-12

lie leg curls 5 sets 8-12

SLDL 4 sets 8-10

1 or 2 sets of 1 ler lie curls

still buzzing off the eph ha


----------



## Jem

Count me in too .....where's the pics ? pmsl


----------



## hilly

cheers jem, no pics till twelve weeks as i look no different to the ones posted in other journal except maybe smaller due to lack of gear


----------



## XJPX

haha u still high off eph?


----------



## hilly

just feel normal now mate at 11:00pm lol. Should be better 2moro as first dose will be 6am and second will be 12ish i reckon.

took it at 3pm today and feel its a lil late


----------



## Jacko89

Wooo didn't realise you had started the prep journal. Massive good luck to you mate i will be following closely, i'm sure i will learn some stuff from you


----------



## EDG301

Hey fella - all the best for your first show, im sure you'll surprise yourself!!!!! keep it up bro and stay focused! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Good luck with this mate


----------



## ZAXXXXX

All the best for the comp prep, it'll make some interesting reading no doubt :thumb:


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, had a good workout today altho elbow still playing up so had to adjust a little.

biceps

ez stand curls 3 sec neg 4 sets 8-12

preacher machine 4 sets 10-12 slow neg

standing db culrs - 3 x 10-12

triceps

2 sets v push down this hurt

4 sets dips 10-12 reps

4 sets close grip bench 8-10

1 set single db overhead ext with drop set

feel a little less wired off the eph today altho i keep forgetting things and am worried it may be effecting my short term memory. need to read up on this.


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> cheers guys, had a good workout today altho elbow still playing up so had to adjust a little.
> 
> biceps
> 
> ez stand curls 3 sec neg 4 sets 8-12
> 
> preacher machine 4 sets 10-12 slow neg
> 
> standing db culrs - 3 x 10-12
> 
> triceps
> 
> 2 sets v push down this hurt
> 
> 4 sets dips 10-12 reps
> 
> 4 sets close grip bench 8-10
> 
> 1 set single db overhead ext with drop set
> 
> *feel a little less wired off the eph today altho i keep forgetting things and am worried it may be effecting my short term memory. need to read up on this*.


Exactly how I feel on the stuff, I even forget how many sets i'm doing on

exercises, walk around just forgetting everything.

Saying that I'm gonna try it again very soon


----------



## pastanchicken

Got some T5's to take with a.m. cardio, but just found they made me look wired and feel a bit odd once I'd got into work. Knocked them on the head after a couple of days


----------



## hilly

i feel much better today but will see how the short term memory goes as cant have it effecting my studies


----------



## ScottCP

For what its worth i find eph used sporadically the most effective once or twice a week training boosts once cutting mate.

Can you pop in my journal bud, your up on your ped knowledge etc got a question on t3.


----------



## RACK

The eph feeling should pass in a couple of days mate. I feel like that at first but then am fine.


----------



## Jem

Yo ! I am off eph for life - got addicted, got even mardier and stopped completely ...clen for the win


----------



## hilly

legs this afternoon, felt a little hypo towards the end reckon thats due to only having 80g carbs before training.

smith squats - 4 x 6-15

extensions - 4 x 10-15 slow neg

leg press 3 x 10-12

calfs

superset standing to toe press - 5 sets 10-12

abs 5 minute circuit

took some measurements today and will do so again in a month

arms both 16.5inch bang on tensed

waist - 36 inch i know im fat

legs - both 27inch bang on not tensed but pumps after training

calfs - both 16.5 bang on tensed

chest - 47


----------



## Jacko89

Nice measurements mate, pretty much exactly the same as mine, except my quads are only like 25" , how tall are you again?

Nice leg workout btw i can't wait to train mine again today.


----------



## ares1

good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers jacko, im 5ft10,

jem i prefer clen to will be switching over in a few weeks


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> legs this afternoon, felt a little hypo towards the end reckon thats due to only having 80g carbs before training.
> 
> smith squats - 4 x 6-15
> 
> extensions - 4 x 10-15 slow neg
> 
> leg press 3 x 10-12
> 
> calfs
> 
> superset standing to toe press - 5 sets 10-12
> 
> abs 5 minute circuit
> 
> took some measurements today and will do so again in a month
> 
> arms both 16.5inch bang on tensed
> 
> waist - 36 inch i know im fat
> 
> legs - both 27inch bang on not tensed but pumps after training
> 
> calfs - both 16.5 bang on tensed
> 
> chest - 47


u got sum catching up to do on the measurements old man haha


----------



## hilly

blow me bitch 

its ok after the show im off for 4 months then im going on a year bulk and will enter the 2011 ukbff leeds show i reckon.


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> blow me bitch
> 
> its ok after the show im off for 4 months then im going on a year bulk and will enter the 2011 ukbff leeds show i reckon.


haha  .... year bulk sounds like a plan mate, then u can be a fatty like meeee haha


----------



## hilly

lol that will be the idea mate


----------



## Jacko89

5inches taller than me too! SLACKER!

:lol: :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## hilly

LMAO seems im skinniest on the board


----------



## GHS

:lol:

Pencil neck


----------



## hilly

for some reason im sat here feeling hypo, just checked sugars and they are 2.9 to low really. i dont feel im guna hypo but i feel the start of it. sat here like this for last hour. ive had a protein shake.

my worry is im due to jab growth and go to bed but this will make sugars drop even more which i dont want while im asleep.

any1 any quick thoughts


----------



## LittleChris

Still alive son?


----------



## hilly

still kicking pal, not sure what was up but we shall see, 3 rice cakes and an apple seemed to sort me.


----------



## RACK

It's nothing related to the eph is it mate?


----------



## hilly

it certainly could be im looking into it now


----------



## Jacko89

Interesting onthe hypo mate. How are you feeling now?


----------



## hilly

feel totally fine mate, got shoulders in ten mins, will see how i go 2night.


----------



## Jacko89

Good. Will be looking out ofr update. Have fun buddy.


----------



## bravo9

good stuff mate,, will be following the journal... good luck :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

I sometimes feel a bit hypo after workouts, always thought it was just my body craving

for carbs to refuel glycogen levels??


----------



## hilly

not really craving carbs tel just that blood sugars have droped.

shoulders today

seated db press - 4 x 8-12

face incline bench side lateral - 4 x 10-15

bent over rear delt db 4 x 10-12

smith shrug - 4 x 10-15

decent workout, had a vest on for the first time in a month and training partner reckons i look mucher fuller and leaner which is a good start. especially as gear aint kicked in yet. will wear a vest once a month to see changes.


----------



## Jacko89

Nice workout mate, not alot different than mine. Nice one on looking fuller+leaner too.


----------



## hilly

back today

deads x 2 sets

wide grip pull down 4 sets 10-12 slow neg

1 arm db row - 4 sets 8-10

cable row close grip 4 sets 10-12 slow neg

2 sets hypers

2moro cardio and abs/calfs


----------



## hilly

cardio/abs and stretching done this morning. I am now doing atleast 2 stretching sessions a week.

Going to go gym 2moro for a sauna/posing practice i think.

Changes as of monday. slight increase in eph dose and cardio is up to 35mins for 6 days next week. No other changes

Things are going ok nothing difficult at all this week and imagine the next 4 weeks will be just the same.


----------



## Jacko89

Good going mate, well done.


----------



## pcuzz

Hilly,

will you be telling us doses of any meds as and when being used??

I like the idea of your one year bulk! Would you be using Gear for the full ur or???


----------



## hilly

hello mate hope ure well?

pm me if you would like to no doses mate, no need for em on here IMO as their not relevant to any1 else.

as and when being used basically

first is test/deca/dbol

then test/eq

then test/tren

then tren/mast

letro/proviron/clen and t3 as and when judged is needed and if needed.

I am coming off after show mate and doing a major pct then guna try short cycles 6 on 6 off i think


----------



## hilly

*First official diet rant*

I have my own frying pan i use literally every morning and have done for the past year to make my eggs. My mum and brother no this have used it befoe and fooked it a little. Ive kicked off and they have promised not to use it blah blah.

Now ive come downstairs to make eggs and they have all stuck in the fcking pan. Some1 has blatently used it. Now they both swear they havnt but i use the fcker everyday seems a little strange that its now done this which i no is a results of ****ty bacon being cooked in it and my fat little cnut of a brother usually eats on a sat morning.

Both are fcking denying it tho. Im guna have to buy a new one. Ive explained if this happens later on in the diet dnt blame me when i flip my top and break something of theirs as it wont be my fault.

Had to have ****ty oats powder instead.

Rant over

apart from that all is well and boring. going gym today for stretches and sauna


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> *First official diet rant*
> 
> I have my own frying pan i use literally every morning and have done for the past year to make my eggs. My mum and brother no this have used it befoe and fooked it a little. Ive kicked off and they have promised not to use it blah blah.
> 
> Now ive come downstairs to make eggs and they have all stuck in the fcking pan. Some1 has blatently used it. Now they both swear they havnt but i use the fcker everyday seems a little strange that its now done this which i no is a results of ****ty bacon being cooked in it and my fat little cnut of a brother usually eats on a sat morning.
> 
> Both are fcking denying it tho. Im guna have to buy a new one. Ive explained if this happens later on in the diet dnt blame me when i flip my top and break something of theirs as it wont be my fault.
> 
> Had to have ****ty oats powder instead.
> 
> Rant over
> 
> apart from that all is well and boring. going gym today for stretches and sauna


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Clearly you are sticking to the diet then hilly

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Well done honey - it will be worth when we all meet up for that gigantic

p!ss up and food orgy afterwards :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha yeh jem being good, this week has been a dodle to be honest as im hardly eating anything different to how i was off season just a little less food.

However i dnt get a cheat meal for well i dnt know how long or if i decide i will even have one so god knows what i will be like in a few weeks.

Yeh jem a big **** up sounds good to me.


----------



## RACK

Well done for sticking with it mate. Bet it makes things a bit easier with eating clean off season. I'll not be pigging like I did before prep ever again!


----------



## hilly

it is making things much easier mate. if anything im actually boring me at the moment just waiting for changes to come about in my physique.

Cardio was a doddle again this morning which is pleasing. I find i spend most of the time going through poses in my mind and visualising different possible posing routines etc. chest and hams 2night. got a reading week at uni this week so will be spending time catching up with work etc.

second week on super supps this week so im hoping for some strength improvements in gym. may be in my head but was looking leaner in gym mirror this morning im sure.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i share your pain!

i cooked my prep evening meal in a wok, turkey and veg is very quick to cook.

however my girlfriend said "let me cook for you"

she used a metal spatula and cleaned with a brillo pad after

I could of cried tren tears....the wok looked like the food tasted, flakey


----------



## RACK

PMSL @ IB

I think cardio gets easier the more you do mate.

Hope the supps kick in for ya this week


----------



## dale_flex

We having a party then guys?

Glad prep is going well buddy


----------



## hilly

im game for a **** up like.

its going ok mate, diet and cardio is a doddle but shoulder and elbow is really giving me some grief.

anyway chest and hams

Inc DB 4 sets 10-12

FDB - 4 sets 8-12

db fly 4 sets 10-12

ham curls 5 sets 8-12

SLDL DB - 4 sets 12 much better stretch with dumbells will rotate these from now on

1 leg ham curls - 1 x 10 each leg


----------



## hilly

cardio wasnt to bad this morning but felt very sickly during it. think ephedrine doesnt agree with my stomach to much its bearable tho so not to botherd really.

Also found im getting a little short temperd. Altho most would say this is gear related again im guna put it down to the eph as i never get like this off gear


----------



## Jacko89

How much cardio are you doing each session mate?


----------



## sizar

hilly how much you per week you aiming to lose ? how many weeks to the show ?


----------



## hilly

Jacko - this week cardio has gone to 35 mins pre breaky.

sizar - no idea on weight pal, havnt took my weight since start of diet. will do it this thursday as i am getting bodyfat checked in uni phys lab.

Their is no weight loss goal. this machine but my bodyfat at 12%. I want it down to sub 4%.

show is 14 weeks sunday.


----------



## Jem

....with you on the eph hilly - made me very aggressive and moody ...and you know what a sweet natured disposition I have naturally 

How much cardio are you on per day atm ?


----------



## sizar

:thumbup1:that's good mate.. looking forward to see some progress pics mate. keep up the good work .. you can do it. all support from me


----------



## hilly

haha i cant imagine something making u moody jem  , 35 mins heart rate 140-150

cheers sizar. pics will be in a couple of weeks at 12 weeks out.


----------



## Jacko89

Lol at Jem not reading my post above.

How often are you going cardio mate and will you up the time per session when needed or add another session in at a later time?


----------



## hilly

jacko 6 mornings a week at the minute, it was 30 mins last week, 35 this week, 40 next week then 45 the week after. this puts me at 12 weeks out. clen will likely be added in here and depending on bf will depend what happens with anything else.

On a plus its only the second week but im looking a little leaner already. will find out thursday morning were bf and water is etc.


----------



## Jem

Jacko89 said:


> *Lol at Jem not reading my post above*.
> 
> How often are you going cardio mate and will you up the time per session when needed or add another session in at a later time?





hilly said:


> jacko 6 mornings a week at the minute, it was 30 mins last week, 35 this week, 40 next week then 45 the week after. this puts me at 12 weeks out. clen will likely be added in here and depending on bf will depend what happens with anything else.
> 
> On a plus its only the second week but im looking a little leaner already. will find out thursday morning were bf and water is etc.


Moody ...little old me :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: pfffft.....

Oi [email protected] :lol: - he did not say how frequently he was doing it does it hmmmm ? how many times per day or per week....which was your next question following my post you perrrrlonker :whistling: ...sooooo there ...don't vex me boy :lol:

Like I said....me never moody :whistling:

Are you as per your avi atm hilly ?


----------



## kawikid

hilly said:


> haha i cant imagine something making u moody jem  , 35 mins heart rate 140-150
> 
> cheers sizar. pics will be in a couple of weeks at 12 weeks out.


Subscribed to this one. Just read it all the way through. 

140-150 seems ike a pretty high HR to be sustaining for that time. I thought the idea was LIT cardio. Surely at that HR your into cardio fitness and possible burning a bit muscle instead of mainly fat?? :confused1:

I like your honesty. :thumbup1: Being honest i was sitting staring at the screen just blinking when i saw the different compounds and supps your using. Shocked me tbh.

I always assumed it was good diet, getting macros right, test and an anabolic, then some eca and clen and cardio and consistency to cut. I'm still pretty green to the competitive bb world, so it's and eye opener seeing what it takes.:eek:


----------



## willsey4

Hello mate. Just seen this so subscribed. Looking forward to the 12 week out pics. I've just got to 12 weeks out and still holding too much fat!

As I said before. Would be great to be competing against you at the first timers nationals but one step at a time!


----------



## Dig

Enjoy reading your journal mate like the detail you put in:thumbup1:

Could you expand on why you are thinking cycles of 6 weeks on 6 weeks off in the future? I expect you would cruise between these cycles?


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Moody ...little old me :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: pfffft.....
> 
> Oi [email protected] :lol: - he did not say how frequently he was doing it does it hmmmm ? how many times per day or per week....which was your next question following my post you perrrrlonker :whistling: ...sooooo there ...don't vex me boy :lol:
> 
> Like I said....me never moody :whistling:
> 
> Are you as per your avi atm hilly ?


Haha then you could have added to my question....moody bloody women:whistling:

x <-- ill add that so i dont get in trouble :lol:


----------



## hilly

Jem, not as lean as that ATM bf qas around 8% there im currently around 12%

Kawi - While using anabolics muscle loss should be less of a problem. Their are several ways of skinning a cat and some top coaches such as chris aceto prefer higher intensity cardio for shorter durations than 2-3 hours per day of cardio altho i may get their depending on condition

As far as gear and products their only is ever 2 injecables and a oral and the oral isnt all of the time so gear wise i am not using alot especially as total never goes over 1.3/4g per week total which isnt a high amount at all really. Their are more anti E's etc in their than some people use however i havnt used some before so i am experimenting and this is what has beenr recommended/advised to do.

Also i can gaurantee you my diet will be 100% spot on and their will be no deviations or cheating from the diet unlike alot of people who diet not so much on this board but in general that i no.

willsey cheers mate, i am sure you will make great improvements over the next 12 weeks and i will be following along as always )

Dig their will be no cruising inbetween. the idea will be less time on so possibly easier recovery. i will get blood tests done after then 6 weeks off which will include a pct and see were test levels are. i wnt go back on unti they are in normal range altho the lower end. If i find it is taking longer to recover then i will not continue to run the shorter cycles. the only benefit i see is if it allows you to recover quicker which i will have to experiment to find out.


----------



## Dig

hilly said:


> )
> 
> Dig their will be no cruising inbetween. the idea will be less time on so possibly easier recovery. i will get blood tests done after then 6 weeks off which will include a pct and see were test levels are. i wnt go back on unti they are in normal range altho the lower end. If i find it is taking longer to recover then i will not continue to run the shorter cycles. the only benefit i see is if it allows you to recover quicker which i will have to experiment to find out.


So you will go back on after 6 weeks off if blood work is were you want it?

Surely it will be harder on your body for it to try bouncing back were upon it's shut down again immediately? Why use the pct meds every 6 weeks or so, seems it would put more stress on your body than cruising? (presuming you will cycle 6 wk on/ 6 wk off/6 wk on etc)

You are a knowledgable guy though so you have probably researched something i havent, i arent trying to say the idea is bad i just dont understand it


----------



## hilly

Dig said:


> So you will go back on after 6 weeks off if blood work is were you want it?
> 
> Surely it will be harder on your body for it to try bouncing back were upon it's shut down again immediately? Why use the pct meds every 6 weeks or so, seems it would put more stress on your body than cruising? (presuming you will cycle 6 wk on/ 6 wk off/6 wk on etc)
> 
> You are a knowledgable guy though so you have probably researched something i havent, i arent trying to say the idea is bad i just dont understand it


thats the other worry using pct meds so regularly. Theirs ups and downs to both sides.

I blast and cruised this year and it worked however it may make pct very very hard.

I may cycle 6 weeks on then 8 weeks off or 4 weeks on 8 weeks off. I am just experimenting because i like to and every1 has different methods but the only way to find out what works for you is by trying.

Even if doing longer cycles a soon as you recover you go back on anyway or i would do the only difference in this short cycling is that it should take quicker to recover.

for instance i have blast and cruised for over a year and it may take me 6 months to recover. say a total of 18 months including time on and recovery.

Now if i cycle for 4-6 weeks and can recover in 6-8 then i may get more time on with higher doses so may benefit more. it may go the other way.

theirs no way of me knowing yet its just thoughts and experiments.


----------



## RACK

How about tapering off hilly, but doin it very gradually?


----------



## hilly

ok trained arms today

stand ez curls 4 sets 10-12 slow neg

cable drag curls 4 sets 10-12

dumbell preacher 1 arm 2 sets 10-12

stand db hammeer - 2 sets 10 -12

rope push down - 4 sets 10-12 was much better on elbow

dips 4 sets 10-12

close grip bench - 4 sets 8-12 last set was a drop set

did some posing after with a friend who competes. he said im looking much fuller and a little leaner which is good signs gear etc is kicking in. he also thinks im going to be ready early.

Found posing much better/easier today which i think is down to the 2/3 stretching sessions i have been doing the past week or 2 which will be kept up for the whole duration of prep and my future training.


----------



## hilly

RACK said:


> How about tapering off hilly, but doin it very gradually?


Altho i do agree that tapering off the best way to go and i have done it myself this time after my show i will not have been on test for 3 weeks. So i dont think it makes sense to go back on test to then taper off. i think i will just come off.

saying that i have put no thoughts into a rebound cycle or if i will do one. i may re introduce test p at 100mg eod then drop to 75mg after a week then 50mg then nothing. pct etc


----------



## mick_the_brick

Just catching up on this mate...

Clen I find increases my appetite TBH.

You bought a new pan yet??


----------



## Dig

hilly said:


> thats the other worry using pct meds so regularly. Theirs ups and downs to both sides.
> 
> I blast and cruised this year and it worked however it may make pct very very hard.
> 
> I may cycle 6 weeks on then 8 weeks off or 4 weeks on 8 weeks off. I am just experimenting because i like to and every1 has different methods but the only way to find out what works for you is by trying.
> 
> Even if doing longer cycles a soon as you recover you go back on anyway or i would do the only difference in this short cycling is that it should take quicker to recover.
> 
> for instance i have blast and cruised for over a year and it may take me 6 months to recover. say a total of 18 months including time on and recovery.
> 
> Now if i cycle for 4-6 weeks and can recover in 6-8 then i may get more time on with higher doses so may benefit more. it may go the other way.
> 
> theirs no way of me knowing yet its just thoughts and experiments.


I see your points mate, thanks for clearing that up

I suppose on the other side of the coin, if you do blast/cruise cycles, like you say most people will go back on after a few months of recovery. So maybe it would be better to just use a true trt dose test for a long period rather than pct if blood work is ok. Obviously lots of different factors etc but prob best doing what you are and experimenting to see what works best for your body.


----------



## RACK

I see where you're coming from, wasn't sure how close to show you'd be running test mate.


----------



## hilly

haha yeh mick got one cost me 15 blood quid.

Dig if i didnt want the option of having kids then i would be on HRT for ever lol but altho i have no plans for kids i would still like the option and at 23 so many things will change. Plus i am finding after some time off i am responding to gear at the moment much more than i did after a cruise dose.

Rack yeh plan at the moment is last jab of test with be 3 weeks out of test e


----------



## hilly

just want to say im bloody starving.

Had 250g beef rump/200g sweet pot and veg for meal 5 an horu ago and am famishd. blood nightmare but i suppose means metabolism is in full flow lol.

will be having a shake/pudding in 10 mins then off to bed an hour after that. roll on blood half 11 ha


----------



## hilly

had a cracking quad session today strength was up alot.

smith squats - 4 sets 8-12

leg extensions slow neg - 4 sets 10-12

leg press - 4 sets 10-12

calfs

toe press - 4 sets 10-12

stand - 4 sets 10-12

abs - 5 min circuit.


----------



## mick_the_brick

£15 that's 3 decent fillet steaks from the butchers pal LMAO...

Nice leg session keep up the good work.

COuld you PM me what you are running also


----------



## hilly

i no mate sick as, yes to secs mate


----------



## hilly

ok used machine at uni in the phys lab today. over the past 2 weeks shows i have gained just over 1kg of muscle and droped over 2kg of fat. im also holding over a litre of extra intra cellular water and just under a litre of subq water.

the lab technician and lecturer was shocked ha i was pleased with this improvement.

trained shoulders

2 sets bb press

2 sets db press reps 8-12

4 sets stand db lat raise 10-12 reps

4 sets bent over rear delt db 10-12

4 sets bb shrugs.

good workout and got a great pump. things are definatly kicking in. weight this am was up 2lb from start of diet.

Also found best way to cook brown rice last night. micro dish 1 cup brown rice 3 cups water. 10 mins full power then 20 mins at 60%. add tikka spice and put back in for 8 mins and sorted. just ate some cold their and was tasty with a little cider viniger mixed in.


----------



## Jacko89

Congratz on the muscle gain mate.


----------



## hilly

cheers mate,

back/abs and calfs

pull downs underhand grip - 4 x 10-12 slow neg

bb row underhand 4 x 10-12

cable row wide bar - 4 x 10-12

dorian style deads - 3 x 6-12

1 set hypers

abs - 5 min circuit

calfs superset toe press and stand 4 x 10-12

dorian style deads is just deadlifts but only going down to just below knee. i say dorian style as i watched him do them in a video this morning lol. basically a rack pull without the rack. i really liked them found they hit my back great at the end of the workout. went upto 3.5pps will go to 4 next week.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work on the gains and losses - if that makes sense


----------



## hilly

haha it does mate cheers


----------



## hilly

blood pressure 2night taken with my wrist monitor 5 mins ago was 109/76 so rather happy with this all things considering.

had last solid meal of the day steak,sweet pot,broccoli with some waldens calorie free bbq sauce was pretty tasty. got a shake to have then bed. bored to be honest but not the end of the world.


----------



## LittleChris

Get a nice DVD on. Alvin and the Chipmunks should do the trick


----------



## hilly

passanger 57 is on itv2 guna watch this.

Also my aunty droped some short bread and scones the kids in her class made today. dam do they smell good. could eat the full bag i reckon but hey ho. ill have my glass of diet coke fore something sweet. what an exciting life


----------



## mal

seen that,it wont cheer you up.


----------



## hilly

cardio done this morng and stretching. No more workouts or cardio until monday morning and i need it.

only changes next week is cardio is to 40 mins and will add half a tab to afternoon dosing.

Hunger is getting worse lol but means metabolism is working which pleases me and im definatly looking leaner so cnt complain i guess.


----------



## Dig

What stretching do you do mate, static only or some dynamic? use bands? ever use foam roller to help loosen up?

Need to start stretching myself, my flexibility is so sh1t its unreal!! planned to start it end of last year but can never be @rsed to do it in all honesty


----------



## hilly

just static really mate its just for flexibility as i want to hit some low poses in my routine.

I am also doing a heavy hanging raise stretch for lats twice a week. this is to try and stretch out the scapulas a bit and give ure back a wider look or thats the theory anyway  but it needs to be done consistantly for a very long period of time.


----------



## ares1

hilly said:


> just static really mate its just for flexibility as i want to hit some low poses in my routine.
> 
> I am also doing a heavy hanging raise stretch for lats twice a week. this is to try and stretch out the scapulas a bit and give ure back a wider look or thats the theory anyway  but it needs to be done consistantly for a very long period of time.


theres some good stretching movements on intense muscle. i started stretching a lot more last year and i've noticed quite a nice improvement. could be psychological but muscle bellys also seem fuller.

also putting seatbelts on is no longer a sweaty task haha.


----------



## hilly

well just got in half 4. had my last shake meal at 2.30isham sat in car outiside night club then went in for an hour or so before coming home.

who said you cant have fun while ure dieting. I have also noticed i seem to have more luck with girls when im sober as well


----------



## XJPX

Haha its only cos it was valentines day mate they prob felt sorry for ya


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> Haha its only cos it was valentines day mate they prob felt sorry for ya


LMAO thats ok b me mate sympathy sex is still sex :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

I think when your sobre you seem to notice more girls is all. I swear i get in less fights when im sobre :whistling:


----------



## hilly

cardio is upto 40 mins as of this week and increased eph slightly now taking 1.5 tabs twice per day with caff.

trained chest and hams today

decline dumbells 4 sets 7-12 reps - 7 was out of the 60's was pleased

incline bb - 4 sets 10-12 - last set was done with an 7 sec neg with 60kg to failure then some extra negs and really killed me

machine flys 4 sets 12-15

ham curls 5 sets 8-12

sldl dumbells 3 sets 12

good workout was pleased. no changes to diet plodding along. nothing else new.


----------



## RACK

How are you finding the eph now mate?


----------



## hilly

dnt feel wired off it anymore i just have a full of energy hour or so after taking it then feel lazy and sluggish for the next 5 hours lol.

no weights today as been busy with uni and got work so will move things back a day and train sat. cardio done as normal.

just bought 8.8kg beef silverside on offer for 40 quid in local butchers. was over the moon so fat cut it all up etc and feeezed it. mum wont be best pleased when she sees their is little room in the freezer around my beef and 5kg chicken i bought yesterday.

this week i have spent 70 quid on beef/chicken and eggs lol. some peope at uni were on about buying clothes n stuff today and i just laughed as i buy meat with my loans haha


----------



## mick_the_brick

The beef was a good buy pal..

I have a deal with my local butcher - sorts me out with decent pricing etc...


----------



## hilly

yeh it was worth well it. im good for the next 4 weeks now.


----------



## hilly

cardio today done and training arms at twelve. still having issues with my elbows and now have some serious pain around the head of my fibula on my left leg. not sure if this is a problem with my LCL i doubt it as no pain when varus test is done it seems to be right on the head area so could be several things. Also seem to have develped some sort of adhesion or loose hard bit in my upper quad area.

So i have booked app at mthe sports injury clinic at my uni for next monday and also a massage for next thursday to work on my quads etc.


----------



## hilly

great arm session today, did wrkout in reverse this week.

stand alt dumbell curls - 4 x 10-12

preacher machine - 4 x 10-12

barbell 21's 4 sets very slow neg last 2 sets prob arund 6 sec neg increasing tut massivly

close grip bench - 4 sets 8-12 got 8 out of 120 kg was pleased

rope 4 sets 10-12

dips 3 sets 10-12 very slow neg

1 set overhead rope


----------



## hilly

cardio done this morning. I just want to say the maple syrup oats so simple are the best taking things i have ever experienced haha or they seem that way at the moment ive never made a bowl of oats last so long.

not sure if i will train legs today or leave them this week due to issues with right leg. I dont think it will effect training but really dont want to risk turning a little niggle into something seriouse.

think ill train shoulders 2night with abs then back 2moro and go in sat for some abs and posing practice maybe light calfs depending how leg is.


----------



## Jacko89

How sad is it when oats is your favourite meal of the day? I'm very much like this atm lol.

Hope your leg feels better mate, why not go in and do some light leg work? Don't put too much stress on it but getting the bloodflow around will increase nutrients in the area to help it recover quicker, i definately would, just my thoughts though.


----------



## XJPX

Gd arm session yday mate, how's leg feeling now?


----------



## hilly

well sacked off my girly thoughts and went and trained legs as normal. heavy and hard.

smith squats - 4 sets 10-12 first 2 just above para second 2 resting on calfs

4 sets leg extensions 10-12 reps slow neg last one 7 sec neg

leg press 4 sets 10-15 reps last one done with feet touching together

no calfs as these hurt leg

5 mins abs.

enjoyed the session glad i did it. Diet is going well just boring. Had a bad hypo episode today when on way to uni. had 5 rice cakes and a shake that was meant for 11 but went hypo near sainsburys at 10.10ish so ate these then went in shop and got a packet of rice cakes and fruit.

had 2 rice cakes and this brough me round didnt need anything else. just down to the eph/caff and morning cardio i think. Not the end of the world and nothing to worry about easily handled. One of those things people fret to much about IMO

will be taking my weight in the morning to see how it has changed over the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> *well sacked off my girly thoughts* and went and trained legs as normal. heavy and hard.
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban: *...just saying !*
> 
> .


And...never thought I would miss oats [NO pun intended  ]- but I want them back in my diet - I will even sacrifice my pnut butter :confused1:

Anyway, other than your blatant girlie bias [2 comments and counting :nono: :sneaky2: ]; I am glad to see that you are in a good frame of mind and doing well [not that I expect otherwise] :thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha you no i love the girlies really jem


----------



## hilly

totally sick as fcuk here got to the gym at 6.30am and had to drive away at 6.50 as no1 turned up to open the gym yet. Last thing i need when dragging my **** out of bed so early and dieting is this.

means ill have to go in sunday so i cnt stay out at a girls house sat night. totally poiled my pis. this is the second time its happend wait till i go in later today am guna kick right off.

if it happens again i will be canceling my membership.

ohh weight this morning 205.8. so thats 0.2lb down from 3 weeks ago today lmao


----------



## hilly

shoulders

4 sets db press 10-12 reps stronger than last week

4 sets cable 1 arm side lat - reps 10-15

4 sets rear delt machine 10-15 reps

4 sets smith shrugs


----------



## TH0R

What did the gym guy say Hilly?? Bad order that, happens at my gym as well, just as

well I'm not an early bird 

Congrats on the 4oz loss :lol:


----------



## hilly

apparantly the young lad who was meant to open up just slept in. the gym owner who had to open up got pulled for being on the fone to the lad who had slept in on way to open gym up and already has 9 points so best to was he wasnt pleased either lmao made me feel better


----------



## hilly

TRAINING ADDITION

In manual therapy today we used foam rollers and i must say they seemed to be great as far as loosening me up and working on some adhesions and tight muscle etc.

I will be purchasing one and doing 5 mins worth pwo on the muscle trained during that day as soon as i get one sorted which will be next week.


----------



## TH0R

Isn't 12 points a 3 month ban??


----------



## hilly

tell yes mate he has to go to court lmao.

Russ i no i think i may just go to hers and do cardio with her before breaky


----------



## hilly

general health

blood pressure 5 mins ago - 109/78 and resting HR 54.

going out with the boys 2night so may pop another dose of eph and caff to keep me awake lmao.

cardio 2morot ehn training back cnt wait to be honest.


----------



## Jacko89

Nice blood pressure mate  Have a good night buddy.


----------



## Dig

hilly said:


> general health
> 
> blood pressure 5 mins ago - 109/78 and *resting HR 54.*
> 
> going out with the boys 2night so may pop another dose of eph and caff to keep me awake lmao.
> 
> cardio 2morot ehn training back cnt wait to be honest.


Wow, that is v good, surprised it's that low tbh nice one :thumb:


----------



## Haimer

I assume you have some bp / hr monitor machine? How much were they? I'm quite interested in getting something like this to be honest.


----------



## hilly

DIG i was suprised myself but i think 4 weeks solid of 30-40 mins cardio keeping heart rate at 145ish has really helped my fitness levels. Not that its much of a concern to me to be honest but a nice plus.

Haimer i have a wrist monitor, i no arm ones are better but ive checked this against the arm ones we have at uni and its more or less bang on


----------



## TH0R

Agree, the resting HR is very low, mines about 80 on a good day!!!!!


----------



## hilly

mine was before xmas when i tested it, i had been sat on the couch for an hour or 2 so it would have droped anyway . maybe the machine is wrong lol.

Anyway really dragging my ass today just feel run down/lifeless etc. its now exactly 3 weeks since i had a cheat etc. will play it by how i feel this week but i think my body is saying i need one. However it wont be contemplated until strength or cardio energy suffers etc.

trained today back and abs no calfs again due to bad leg.

neutral grip pull down 4 sets 8-12

db 1 arm row - 4 sets 10

free weight lay flat row thing 4 sets 10-12

2 sets cable overhead extensions

2 sets hypers

5 mins abs

diet is still pretty easy. Yesterday and today i have started hating looking in the mirror as im in that flat/depleted look yet bodyfat and water is still their. always happens at this stage in a diet but i just look small/fat/watery etc.

Not the end of the world onwards we go.

Changes for this next week are:

cardio 45 mins x 6

ehp 2 tabs with caff in am and 1.5 tabs with caff dinner time

No other changes


----------



## hilly

ok so another cheatless weekend out of the way and things are plodding along. Had an exam today that was bloody hard especially with the come down i had from the extra eph this morning lol not to fond of eph ive decided. will probs switch to clen next week i think.

the extra 45 mins of cardio this morning kicked my ass cals burtn on the machine said around 700 not tha this is accurate but heartrate was between 140-150.

Went to sports injury clinic today and as follows they were useless.

elbows - micro cellular damage only thing will help is rest about a month - Fat chance

shoulder - they had no idea - useless - did some friction work on long head of bicep tendon.

trained bymyself 2night so did workout backwards so less weight needed to be used as no spotter etc and to be honest had a great workout doing this. less niggles in shoulders and elbows to a suprising point. so good in fact tempted to train like this for duration of prep but we will see.

chest

cable flies 4 sets 12-15

inc db - 4 sets 8-10

dips - 2 sets 10 reps

high cables - 2 sets 12-15 reps

hams

sldl db - 4 sets 12 reps with 50kg dumbells massive stretch with these

4 sets ham curls reps 8-12 last 2 sets extra slow negative ariund 6 sec and last set was a triple drop set.

body feels just as worked but training like this pre exhausting before heavy sets meant less pain. interesting.


----------



## hilly

ok trained arms today

biceps

ez stand curls - 4 sets 10-12

preacher machine - 4 sets 8-12

2 sets alt dumbell curls ss with hammer bar - 8-10 reps

triceps

rope - 4 sets 12-15

close grip bench - 4 sets 6-15 reps

overhead cable 2 sets 10-12

charles glass style push down with a very small v grip handle - 2 sets 15

nothing new really


----------



## dmcc

Why so few cheats? Is it not killing you?


----------



## hilly

dmcc said:


> Why so few cheats? Is it not killing you?


the guy that is helping with my prep hasnt said i get a cheat yet. Reason is wants me in condition early to try and maybe grow into show and also with the amount of food i am getting my body doesnt feel it needs one IMO. Strength hasnt droped/ still dropping bodyfat yet weight has been more or less exactly the same first 3 weeks so must be adding muscle and holding a little water so metabolism doesnt need a boost.

mentally im ok just one of those things, no drink, no cheats not to botherd if im honest.

had a rough day sat were i just felt a little cack and could have killed a pizza but its just in my head. if my body doesnt need the **** food then im not weak enough to have it for no reason 

hopre ure feeling in tip top for this weekend my friend.


----------



## dmcc

Good reasons then Hilly. I can see his point - and for a lot of people it is a crutch, and I include myself in that.

Feeling good - spending some time visualising how easy those weights will move. Will be letting everyone know the results, of course.


----------



## hilly

I think as the diet progresses and/or i feel i need a cheat physically then i will have one etc and i reckon refeeds may be added in at some point but it all depends on my physique.

i still have a fair bit of fat to come off but you will see this from my pics this weekend :thumb:

great stuff mate i will be keeping my eye out. visualisation is a very good tool IMO. At the moment when doing my am cardio i imagine myself posing and go through my compulsaries and my routine.

this always increases my heart rate a good 10bpm no joke so i must be nervous about is lmao.


----------



## Jay.32

sounds like preps going well for you mate...

looking forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## hilly

*update*

feel like **** today to be honest a little run down/annoyed etc. think im guna need a refeed of some sort shortly as feel as if im dragging my feet.

however hag a good leg workout and pump was great put its guna make cardio 2moro a killer lol. reversed things a little

leg press - 4 sets 8-15 worked up to 260kg not including weight or sled then hernia hurt so didnt go any heavier

extensions - 4 sets 10-15

front squats - 3 sets 10-15

1 sets bodyweight sissy squats as much stretc as possible for 20 reps.

calfs

4 sets standing 12-15 reps

toe press 1 sets 50 reps with 100kg and 1 sets 50 reps with 50kg

5 mins abs


----------



## hilly

used bodyfat machine at uni.

skeletal muscle/intra and extra water is almost identical.

fat has droped 2.89lb exactly so say 3lb over 2 weeks. happy with this.


----------



## mrbez

This thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## hilly

well if you botherd to read the posts you would realise pics are due this weekend


----------



## mrbez

Well I didnt know that!


----------



## hilly

because u didnt bother to read any of my recent posts


----------



## Jem

Mr Bez - spam somewhere else you doughnut

Hi Hilly - no cheat in 3 weeks [and I thought Paul was harsh:whistling:]. You probably need something this week though :thumbup1:

I'm with you on the fatigue, some days more than others 

3lbs off - nice going

How much do you reckon you need to drop - any idea?

take care hun

E


----------



## borostu82

sometimes hilly a cheat helps to keep the body guess and stop it getting in to a routine. I found i lost better with a cheat in once a week.

if you dont fancy a naughty chest just have some extra carbs and fats with one of your meals.

plus James stressed that the cheat was very important and i was not one to argue with that lol


----------



## mrbez

Jem said:


> Mr Bez - spam somewhere else you doughnut


Since when did you become involved in mine and Hillys conversation? Doughnut.

I don't have time to sit here for hours trawling through posts, I wanted to see how Hilly was getting on, couldn't see any pics, and therefore asked for some. It's been a while since I checked up on his progress.

Hilly I will be back at the weekend mate, hope your well.


----------



## Jem

mrbez said:


> Since when did you become involved in mine and Hillys conversation? Doughnut.
> 
> I don't have time to sit here for hours trawling through posts, I wanted to see how Hilly was getting on, couldn't see any pics, and therefore asked for some. It's been a while since I checked up on his progress.
> 
> Hilly I will be back at the weekend mate, hope your well.


 :lol: :lol: I failed to see the difference between you and some recent spammers - I apologise for calling you a doughnut and a spammer


----------



## mrbez

Lets make love now


----------



## GHS

A picture tells a thousand words....


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> Mr Bez - spam somewhere else you doughnut
> 
> Hi Hilly - no cheat in 3 weeks [and I thought Paul was harsh:whistling:]. You probably need something this week though :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm with you on the fatigue, some days more than others
> 
> 3lbs off - nice going
> 
> How much do you reckon you need to drop - any idea?
> 
> take care hun
> 
> E


Hey jem me and mr bez were just messing altho i must say my sense of humour does seem to be drying up this week.

Spoke to the guy who is helping me with diet and he doesnt believe in refeeds or cheats until they are need physicaly and for weight loss. for mental aid he says NO lol. depending on were i am in a couple of weeks when its my birthday he said i may get 1 then but will no more when he gets pics this weekend.

Well im using these fancy scales at uni see the link below and they put my bodyfat today at 8.4% with 7.8kg bodyfat on my frame however i disagree with this completely and so will you guys when you see the pics 2moro. i have had an argument with my phys lecturer and the tech lab ober this however they are an aid in tracking progress so it helps.

http://www.healthylife-eg.com/node/9

took 2 quick caliper reads today abs were 7.00mm average and scapula 10.00mm. some will find this a little useful some wont.


----------



## hilly

borostu82 said:


> sometimes hilly a cheat helps to keep the body guess and stop it getting in to a routine. I found i lost better with a cheat in once a week.
> 
> if you dont fancy a naughty chest just have some extra carbs and fats with one of your meals.
> 
> plus James stressed that the cheat was very important and i was not one to argue with that lol


I no mate and i agree with cheats however as you did what james said to do i am doing what my prep guy says. However my opinion on cheats isnt that should be weekly but when ure body needs them and at the moment things are on track so i mustns need it.


----------



## hilly

Mr bez pics should be up 2moro afternoon when i get back from gym.

God - weights havnt droped if anything im stronger. as i was ala natural and cold turkey before this course started they had droped a little then so gone back up now.

GHS - pics do tell a thousand words altho they can be very deceiving also. we have all seen a pic totally change how we look.

however i wont use this as an excuse for looking small and fat i promise


----------



## GHS

:lol: I'm only joking mate.

I have seen pics not too long ago of you.

Its the lads that start journals and don't post a picture ever so we really have no idea what they look like that get on my nerves..


----------



## hilly

GHS said:


> :lol: I'm only joking mate.
> 
> I have seen pics not too long ago of you.
> 
> Its the lads that start journals and don't post a picture ever so we really have no idea what they look like that get on my nerves..


i no you were joking mate, i agree though IMO a journal should have pics and i intend to update mine with them a minimum of every 4 weeks.


----------



## GHS

Good stuff Pete mate.


----------



## hilly

had quad massage today at 4pm to work out a grissly not/scar tissue lump thing.

trained shoulders at 6.30

db seated press - 4 sets 10-12

stand side lat - 4 sets 8-15

db bent over read delt - 4 sets 10-12

smith shrugs - 4 sets 10-15

got home had a shower and DISASTER have found some golf ball size knot left hip. if i put my hand in my pocket its were my wrist is is the best way i can describe it.

no pain when i walk. slight pins and needles not sure if down to me not moving it/ice or the actual issue. if im honest im so angry and worried not about the injury but the potential issues this may cause as its a bloody big not and i cnt for the life of me think what it could be..............


----------



## Jacko89

Its scar tissue from training mate, get it massaged out. Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## hilly

no mate the scar tissue was the adhesion i had worked out on the anterior of my quad.

i would be very surpised if any1 has a golf ball size scar tissue.

spoke to my lecturer this morning and thnkfully its just an inflamed burser so rest and ice and should be good to go fingers crossed 2moro.

will be spending the whole of today/2night on the couch with ice on and off.

pics will be delayed until 2moro


----------



## Jacko89

theres a bursae on the outside of your hip? :confused1:

An adhesion can feel golf ball sized when infact its more pea sized or smaller, its just covered by layers of muscle and fat which makes it feel bigger.

But did it come up real quick or was it there and you just didnt notice it?


----------



## LittleChris

Hope it sorts itself out. Take it nice and easy, I will be this weekend


----------



## hilly

lmao, hopefully as long as swelling has gone down cardio will be done 2moro am then back will be trained 2moro but just with seated exercises


----------



## RACK

Hope it gets sorted quick for you mate.


----------



## klx_boy

Yeah hope it gets sorted mate! Sure it will be nothing  fingers crossed!


----------



## Testoholic

sounds nasty mate, hope gets sorted


----------



## Rudedog

Hope you sort it out soon mate


----------



## hilly

trained back had to work around bad leg to pressure on it etc.

wide grip pull down overhand - 4 sets 10-12

lie on front machine row narrow grip - 4 sets 8-12

underhand narrow grip pull down - 4 sets 10-12

seated machine row wide grip - 3 sets 10-12

1 set cable pull overs 17 reps

as promised pics. havnt had chance to shave back/legs yet due to bad leg and uni but they will be done for next pics. rams had to post his ****ers today to make me look even worse lmao

Facts

Bodyfat is to high even at 12 weeks out IMO

everything could be bigger

back is strong point for me

need to make some vast improvements bodyfat wise over next 4 weeks

Pics have made me realise how **** i look to be honest im ****ed off but not much i can do. Will diet my **** off to get in best nick possible then look to pack some much needed size on for a year.


----------



## XJPX

latspread is amazin mate, seriosuly looks fukin gd....in 4 weeks time for next lot of pics they r gonna b v impressive


----------



## FATBOY

agreed back and delts are very good , dont be to hard on yourself m8 condition will come just keep pluging away:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Great latspread. You will also be pretty fat won't you going so long without a cheat.

Either way, plenty of time to bring it in, and then the improvements show each week.

About as furry as me as well


----------



## mrbez

Great improvement in the last year mate.

Reps


----------



## hilly

cheers guys just gota keep plugging away


----------



## gym rat

hilly mate u look far from ****, uv got the muscle there, its the end result that counts mate


----------



## DNC

Great lat spread mate:thumb: Defo got some good muscle there,think with it being your first comp and prep you will be seeing things we are not

Keep the faith mate,in 12 weeks you will look a whole lot different:cool2:

And have you ever thought about getting that back platted??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

gym rat cheers,

DNC lmao it will be getting trimmed and i will be shaving legs for the first time next weekend as well.

my dad is more hairy than i am if you can believe that


----------



## gym rat

you would be amazed at how quick your body will change mate,


----------



## DNC

hilly said:


> gym rat cheers,
> 
> DNC lmao it will be getting trimmed and i will be shaving legs for the first time next weekend as well.
> 
> my dad is more hairy than i am if you can believe that


Err.....No,i can't:lol: :lol:

Was reading that bulking thread you replied on a few days ago mate,what does the 'f' mean on its own if you know what i'm going on about?? :lol:


----------



## mrbez

Hilly don't shave, get the veet!!

My mate used it when he dieted, ripped to shreds with no hair, and tanned up, he looked wicked! Although when the tan wore off he looked like a 10 year old boy!

I used some on my ass last week for the first time. It just falls off, really good! Haha


----------



## hilly

DNC im lost pal

Mr bez will get some and give it a go. the shower one or the one you put on and scrape off??


----------



## mrbez

The one you put on, leave for like 10 mins, and then I got in the shower with it on and scraped it off with the little spatula thing.


----------



## DNC

hilly said:


> DNC im lost pal
> 
> Mr bez will get some and give it a go. the shower one or the one you put on and scrape off??


Right,just took a look and think i've worked it out:lol:

I've not got a 'times' key on my lap top but it looks like you do the reps then drop 10% and rep till failure???


----------



## LittleChris

Just test the Veet first though, might find it hurts your skin, can lead to nasty rashes and soreness.


----------



## hilly

ahh yes mate, it would be an all out set to failure dnc on your first set after warm ups. should fail between 5-9 reps. once you get to 9 increase weight. then on the next set after rest etc you drop the weight and go to failure.


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Just test the Veet first though, might find it hurts your skin, can lead to nasty rashes and soreness.


yeh ive heard this. thoughts were to trim legs completely with beard trimmer then test a bit with the different veets etc. if it dont work then gett the razor out :cursing:


----------



## Jem

x 2 what chris said - best not do your crack first !

I find the VEET poor in comparison to Boots own actually - Boots brand is cheaper, smells better and removes more hair in less time IMO and I've tried a few for the most sensitive of places if you catch my drift

Pics Hilly ! as has already been about 10x you have a lat spread that most men aspire to - should be freaky by the time you get on stage.


----------



## hilly

will get some of the boots version jem cheers and for the comments


----------



## mrbez

Yeah sorry Hilly, I used my missus sensative skin one from boots on my crack. It was fine.


----------



## TH0R

Have to agree with everyone else mate, you'll look great and that lat spread, WOW!!!

I know what you mean though when your looking at yourself, its a real mind job


----------



## Jacko89

FOOOKING LATS! Massive mate, looking very thick, 4 weeks time will be even better. Can't wait


----------



## hilly

tel and jacko cheers lads


----------



## Rudedog

Bloody hell Hilly those lats are immense, tiny waist too looks good


----------



## hilly

cheers dog.

forgot to update yesterday that will be dropping eph and adding clen as of today. pleased with this as the come downs off eph have been kickin my ass and making uni a nightmare.

will be taking all my clen dose at once unless some1 has some info saying its better to split the dose up.

total rest day today going to continue to ice leg and hope its ok for cardio in the am


----------



## Rudedog

I get mini bouts of depression after taking eph in the morning also make me get ratty with people quite quick


----------



## Dig

Lat spread looks v impressive!!

Keep cracking on mate, i reckon you will look good if you can get in decent condition, no point in dwelling on weak points you can hammer those after the show!!


----------



## hilly

rudedog yeh i have been pretty short temperd myself

Dig cheers mate, will keep cracking the whip and see were i end up


----------



## Rebus

borostu82 said:


> sometimes hilly a cheat helps to keep the body guess and stop it getting in to a routine. I found i lost better with a cheat in once a week.
> 
> if you dont fancy a naughty chest just have some extra carbs and fats with one of your meals.
> 
> plus James stressed that the cheat was very important and i was not one to argue with that lol


I learnt the hard way, not cheating. Incorporated carb cycling in the off season and found the benefits. One being as i had regular high carb days, i had no cravings for ' cheats ' as they sufficed. The other benefit, whilst i gained weight i kept reasonably lean in comparisson to the past when i ate the same volume day in and day out. This approach made me sluggish/bloated to, particularly in the off season.

Now im trying the carb cycling approach for my pre comp diet, so time will tell.


----------



## Testoholic

wow, impressive lat spread. upper body looking good mate, quads looking reasonable in side chest pose. do you do much hamstring work mate?


----------



## hilly

testolic cheers mate, i used to do them after quads but how do them after chest so they are fresher to try and bring them up. I will continue to give them more priority for the rest of the year.

I think my problem is when doing things like sldl my back tends to take over so ive switched back to doing dumbell sldl after i do heavy curls first.


----------



## Testoholic

hilly said:


> testolic cheers mate, i used to do them after quads but how do them after chest so they are fresher to try and bring them up. I will continue to give them more priority for the rest of the year.
> 
> I think my problem is when doing things like sldl my back tends to take over so ive switched back to doing dumbell sldl after i do heavy curls first.


sounds like a good plan mate. i find i prefer dumbell sldl anyway, hams are always a tough bodypart to bring up. ive also found my hamstrings reaspond better to reps of 12-15, strict form rather than heavier weight.

keep up good work mate, will be good to see another set of pics in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> trained back had to work around bad leg to pressure on it etc.
> 
> wide grip pull down overhand - 4 sets 10-12
> 
> lie on front machine row narrow grip - 4 sets 8-12
> 
> underhand narrow grip pull down - 4 sets 10-12
> 
> seated machine row wide grip - 3 sets 10-12
> 
> 1 set cable pull overs 17 reps
> 
> as promised pics. havnt had chance to shave back/legs yet due to bad leg and uni but they will be done for next pics. rams had to post his ****ers today to make me look even worse lmao
> 
> Facts
> 
> Bodyfat is to high even at 12 weeks out IMO
> 
> everything could be bigger
> 
> back is strong point for me
> 
> need to make some vast improvements bodyfat wise over next 4 weeks
> 
> Pics have made me realise how **** i look to be honest im ****ed off but not much i can do. Will diet my **** off to get in best nick possible then look to pack some much needed size on for a year.
> 
> View attachment 37646
> View attachment 37647
> 
> 
> View attachment 37648
> View attachment 37649


Ok mate, you asked for my imput and ive now seen your pic's so here it is.........Stop giving yourself a hard time. Its 12 weeks out and from what i can tell your right on track. There isnt what i would call ' excess ' fat to worry about for sure....

As has already been said, your lat spread, particularly from the rear is spot on which is further accentuated from your small waist...

Also the back thickness is good with good trap' thickness.

Looking at the side chest pose i can see that it appears your going to have nice hanging hamstrings..( luck bugger, i have strings... )..

All in all, all looks good and your in a good place to be 12 weeks out, and from your thread you certainly seem to be putting in the necessary.....Keep it up bud....

You will also notice as time goes on that details will become more prominent which will be motivating for you too.

If we get to have the session together.....take it easy with me....i'm getting old.. :tongue:


----------



## hilly

cheers brabus, we will get a session in at some point.

Next lot of pics will be 4 weeks time so 8 weeks out. will be some changes to be seen for sure.


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate. Great lat spread! Dam you for having a tiny waist!

See you at the finals! - We hope!


----------



## hilly

wilsey, colin cheers lads.

next pics in 2 weeks should see more improvements then and legs will be shaved


----------



## hilly

cardio done this morning hip area was sore but not enough to stop me doing full 45 mins.

Had a quick pose in my gym mirror were my avi pic was taken and to be honest i dont think it will be long till im in the best condition ive ever been.

I will take a quick snap to compare again my avitar and profile pic this week at some point


----------



## RACK

JESUS mate, you're "V" taper is mega impressive!!!! I'm just off to cry now lol

Good detail showin in the upper back too


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, lots of work for us both to do but we will get there


----------



## Joshua

RACK said:


> JESUS mate, you're "V" taper is mega impressive!!!! I'm just off to cry now lol
> 
> Good detail showin in the upper back too


If he ever takes up hand gliding, equipment costs will be low.

J


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell...... Looking good mate!


----------



## hilly

cheers lads means alot.

right after cardio this morning hip has been giving me lots of pain. Swelling has gone down but their is a hard lump underneath. if no better in a few days will go see physio or doc or both.

managed full cardio. funa leave legs and calfs this week and put no pressure on legs.

chest/abs 2night

incline bench - 4 sets reps 4-12 - got 4 out of 120 was pleased

inc machine 4 sets 12-15 very slow neg

machine flies 4 sets 12-15 very slow neg again

abs - 5 mins circuit.


----------



## MXD

Awesome lats mate! Gonna look great all is on track imo


----------



## hilly

MXD said:


> Awesome lats mate! Gonna look great all is on track imo


cheers mate and every1 else for the comments. I do expect you guys to be critical so when the next ones come up i will be putting more emphasis on posing so need you guys to pick lagging bits in physique and posing etc.


----------



## dmcc

A good dose of JW honesty?

I'm not going to say you look shît, Hilly, because you don't. You've got 12 weeks left and a hell of a lot can change in that time.


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> trained back had to work around bad leg to pressure on it etc.
> 
> wide grip pull down overhand - 4 sets 10-12
> 
> lie on front machine row narrow grip - 4 sets 8-12
> 
> underhand narrow grip pull down - 4 sets 10-12
> 
> seated machine row wide grip - 3 sets 10-12
> 
> 1 set cable pull overs 17 reps
> 
> as promised pics. havnt had chance to shave back/legs yet due to bad leg and uni but they will be done for next pics. rams had to post his ****ers today to make me look even worse lmao
> 
> Facts
> 
> Bodyfat is to high even at 12 weeks out IMO
> 
> everything could be bigger
> 
> back is strong point for me
> 
> need to make some vast improvements bodyfat wise over next 4 weeks
> 
> Pics have made me realise how **** i look to be honest im ****ed off but not much i can do. Will diet my **** off to get in best nick possible then look to pack some much needed size on for a year.
> 
> View attachment 37646
> View attachment 37647
> 
> 
> View attachment 37648
> View attachment 37649


Good legs from side

Awesome rear lat spread

Side chest is posed all wrong

You have a good shape, lacking arms from what i can see, But its hard to give proper evaluation as you cant pose for sh1t except your rear lat spread and not doing that justice..

I think your physique is better than you have posed it..

If come in ripped you certainly wont look out of place on stage

There you go honest opinion:thumb:


----------



## hilly

posing will be much improved for next time im now practicing everyday at some point.

Yes arms are lacking especially in a front double bicep shot they seem to vanish which annoys me.

cheers pal


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> posing will be much improved for next time im now practicing everyday at some point.
> 
> Yes arms are lacking especially in a front double bicep shot they seem to vanish which annoys me.
> 
> cheers pal


site shots

site shots


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> site shots
> 
> site shots


lmao ive been debating about shooting biceps but last time i had ago couldnt move arms for 4 days lmao and since i do sports therapy i need to massage etc

have some mgf i could wack in them i suppose :lol:


----------



## weeman

backs looking great mate,in the rear shots i'd splay your legs slightly and cock the knee of your right leg outwards slightly,help to keep the x frame flowing.

Also wouldn tbe too harsh as per bodyfat level at the 12 week out point,your being a touch harsh there mate 

Agree with Joe as excellent as your rear lat spread is you seem to be posing it a bit wrongits as if your leaning back too much and pulling shoulders forward too much,hard to place finger on it,regardless tho cracking width on the back:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers weeman, posing needs alot of work but im working on it.

no cardio this morning as hip is still sore so guna ice it at every possible oppertunity. Will rest all of today and hopefully it will be better 2moro as i really dnt want to miss anymore cardio


----------



## hilly

ok work canceled my shift again 2night so nightmare but trained arms instead.

biceps

seated db curls - 4 sets 8-12 reps

seated machine preacher very slow neg - 4 sets 10-12

2 sets seated hammer curls db reps 12-15

2 sets db concetration curls 10 reps

triceps

smith press - 4 sets 8-12

reverse grip flat bar push down - 4 sets 10-12

rope - 3 sets 10-15

good workout and good pump just workin round my hip problem which is now a hard lump. guna go do cardio in the morning and hope for the best


----------



## leafman

Not sure how ive missed this Hilly but subscribed, looking decent in pics. Its hard for someone like me to point out bad points when ur way bigger than me pmsl. Your back shot looks ace tho, looks massive. All the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers mate.

managed cardio this morning. trained shoulders just and have hurt my fckijng neck lol am having a right week or 2.

Anyway i think the issue is i am still warming up then going heavy set first all out then dropping the weight down. I just dont have the energy to do this and my body is suffering for it.

so from now on i will revert to the normal start lighter for 12 reos then go heavier for slightly less reps.

shoulders

seated db press - 4 sets 6-12 reps

seated db side lat - 4 sets 10-12

face bench rear delt - 4 sets 10-12

no shrugs as neck was very sore. also slamed db down and caught hip during presses and have cut my hip FPMSL ahh well.

have been using a tennis ball to work on my neck going to soke in a hot bath now


----------



## Joshua

Hope your injuries pass quickly. There are days like that though when they seem to come from all angles.

One thing that seems to help with easing the tension is epsom baths - epsom salts are very cheep (1 pound or so for a box). Just mix it in with water as hot as you can stand it, and relax.

All the best,

J


----------



## hilly

Cheers J ill pick some up today.

No cardio this morning which is really really annoying me. i can barely move my neck so am waiting till 8 to try and ring a couple of physio's close to home to try and get an appointment today asap, not guna go to uni as really cnt even drive i reckon. cnt look over either shoulder without bad pain.

to try and cheer myself up stepped on scales this morning and was exactly 200lb on the dot so down 3.5lb since last friday so missing 4 cardio sessions now hasnt really set me back which pleases me but i need this sorting asap


----------



## RACK

Good to hear the weight is still coming off even though missing cardio mate.

Hope you get the neck and hip sorted asap


----------



## pastanchicken

Alright mate.

Still following, and just to ehco what everybody else had said, looking good in the pics :thumbup1:

Keep up the hard work


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, im just waiting till 9 for a couple pf physio's around here to open to see if i can get in today.

My neck feels like something is just traped and needs working out. I used a tennis ball last night for a while but to no avail.

Hip is much better which is annoying me more as that is just a little hard not now and wont get in the way of cardio and now my bloody neck is.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

impressive lats hilly....like mini wings!

a lot can be done in 12 weeks, dont be too hard on yourself


----------



## martin1436114509

good reading, all best for the prep mate, will be down to watch the north this year to cheer my mate brabus on. giving the north a miss myself this year as doing ukbff, just over 2 weeks to go for me. dig deep hope you can get the neck sorted. if you dont have any luck with a physio pm me as my mate is a very good mobile sports physio so may be able to sort you out.


----------



## hilly

colin and IB cheers lads. getting their slowly but surely.

Martin cheers for poping in. If you see me come say hi at the show. Think im guna pop up and get a training session in the brabus at some point a little closer to the show if we get the chance.

NECK UPDATE

just got back from osteo/physio. he said i have compressed vertebrae and traped a few things etc. He put me on a machine for 15 mins then worked on me and made several nice sounding clicks. it eased right off then has tightened up even more. He said this would happen as he has realigned everything so muscles have tightend again but it will ease off.

Have got an app for next thursday afternoon to get him to luck at it again but if it isnt any better over the weekend i will move this to monday as at the moment im in serious pain.

He also said the area will be a weakness so take this into consideration when training in the future.


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> ...NECK UPDATE
> 
> just got back from osteo/physio. he said i have compressed vertebrae and traped a few things etc. He put me on a machine for 15 mins then worked on me and made several nice sounding clicks. it eased right off then has tightened up even more. He said this would happen as he has realigned everything so muscles have tightend again but it will ease off.
> 
> Have got an app for next thursday afternoon to get him to luck at it again but if it isnt any better over the weekend i will move this to monday as at the moment im in serious pain.
> 
> He also said the area will be a weakness so take this into consideration when training in the future.


Good luck on the neck. I have pulled my neck when training it and it is never a nice feeling - one time I had a cold at the same time and sneezing was agony. Another thing that seems to help the tension thing is rest time - I don't mean time off from exercising it, but bed and pillow rest where the neck is fully supported and that takes the weight instead of your body.

What machine did the physio put you on for 15min?

All the best & heal fast my friend,

J


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> Good luck on the neck. I have pulled my neck when training it and it is never a nice feeling - one time I had a cold at the same time and sneezing was agony. Another thing that seems to help the tension thing is rest time - I don't mean time off from exercising it, but bed and pillow rest where the neck is fully supported and that takes the weight instead of your body.
> 
> What machine did the physio put you on for 15min?
> 
> All the best & heal fast my friend,
> 
> J


think i would be devastated if i had a cold lol, yeh im guna go watch a film now and just rest for the duration of the day. Im meant to be poping round a friends house this afternoon for some light cardio but may have to give this a miss till the weekend.

Not sure on the name mate but he put 2 quite large pads on my upper back. I will find out when i go for my next visit next week.

Im hoping i will be better for cardio in the morning and will not do any weights until i feel better.


----------



## TH0R

Not sure if its same mate but when I last had a crick, i sat all day just changing

from heat to ice every 20 mins, seemed to ease it a lot.

Similar symptoms as in not being able to drive car 

Hope it heals soon mate


----------



## hilly

cheers tel,

well i had hopes of waking up this morning totaly fine and going gym however no such luck. neck is no better so looks like another day on the couch FFS.

not only is it messin with gym/diet but im now missing important stuff at uni nightmare


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> cheers tel,
> 
> well i had hopes of waking up this morning totaly fine and going gym however no such luck. neck is no better so looks like another day on the couch FFS.
> 
> not only is it messin with gym/diet but im now missing important stuff at uni nightmare


Hope you get this sorted asap and it doesnt hamper or change your competing plans.....


----------



## hilly

BRABUS said:


> Hope you get this sorted asap and it doesnt hamper or change your competing plans.....


so do i pal, im spitting fire everyday im missing cardio to be honest.


----------



## martin1436114509

i will pop over and introduce myself mate, i know feeling your having, half way through my prep for this show i managed to get swine flu which completely wiped me out couldnt manage to move till the tamiflu took its course was run down for about a month after too. dig deep and hope all goes well.

i might tag along for the work out. try to make it a leg session.


----------



## hilly

sounds good martin.


----------



## hilly

haha funny enough col i said to my dad this morning i should just get some weed n get high all weekend until it passes but i get the munchies so bad its unreal LMAO. i usually gain a stone in a 2 day trip atleast in the dam.

my dad brought me some co codomol so i have poped 2 of these and had a very hot bath and it seems to have eased off.

just done a tester with some veet hair removal on a patch on my leg. had to leave it the full 6 mins lmao but it worked a treat. if i dnt have any rash come 2moro i will do my whole legs/**** etc etc


----------



## Joshua

Did you try the epsom salts mate?

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

Get well soon buddy


----------



## TH0R

Ditto mate, get well soon


----------



## hilly

cheers lads,

J not yet havnt really been able to get out of the house. guna pop to tesco in a bit see if they have any


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> cheers lads,
> 
> J not yet havnt really been able to get out of the house. guna pop to tesco in a bit see if they have any


The local chemist maybe a better place (higher probability of it being available). Epsom salts tended to be more popular with previous generations, and sometime you need to ask as they won't be on display.

Good luck,

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> The local chemist maybe a better place (higher probability of it being available). Epsom salts tended to be more popular with previous generations, and sometime you need to ask as they won't be on display.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> J


Boots chemists have it, not all normal chemists do tho for some stupid reason. Sainsburys chemist is another that have it. They help with nitrogen issuses with horticulture :whistling: and are ace for adding into a bath also. Hope ur well soon Hilly.


----------



## Joshua

leafman said:


> Boots chemists have it, not all normal chemists do tho for some stupid reason. Sainsburys chemist is another that have it. They help with nitrogen issuses with horticulture :whistling: and are ace for adding into a bath also. Hope ur well soon Hilly.


I imagine that you have a heck of a lot of joint pain leafy :tongue:

J


----------



## TH0R

Joshua said:


> I imagine that you have a heck of a lot of *joint* pain leafy :tongue:
> 
> J


I see what you did there:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebus

martin said:


> i will pop over and introduce myself mate, i know feeling your having, half way through my prep for this show i managed to get swine flu which completely wiped me out couldnt manage to move till the tamiflu took its course was run down for about a month after too. dig deep and hope all goes well.
> 
> *i might tag along for the work out. try to make it a leg session.*


*
*

Ah what!!!!!!! Im getting old you know......Hahahaha...:laugh:


----------



## hilly

ok woke up this morning a little looser droped to co codomol tabs and got my cardio done so in bit better mood today. just guna rest up this weekend and hope im good for monday


----------



## hilly

ok so trimed legs yesterday see pic below can actually see some detail now haha. neck is getting better which pleases me. looking forward to getting back in gym 2moro.

changes - clen at 80mcg

legs 11 weeks out


----------



## hilly

cheers colin

found this one from last march hairy like but you can see i have made some improvements


----------



## Guest

Quads look good :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

I just happened to be passing through and found some legs !

Nice teardrop hilly - I want mine just like that


----------



## XJPX

booom, quality pic for so far out, gonna bring sum insaneeeee conditioning


----------



## hilly

hope so mate hope so.


----------



## willsey4

Having my 3 course cheat meal soon mate!

Will be thinking of you when eating it!


----------



## hilly

willsey4 said:


> Having my 3 course cheat meal soon mate!
> 
> Will be thinking of you when eating it!


ahhh mate now thats just plane nasty that is lol. :ban: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Great quads Hilly:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Quality quads mate


----------



## hilly

cheers lads.


----------



## hilly

orderd a weight vest 40lb one today my mum is guna get me for my birthday lmao. awesome present.

will probs switch over to using this for my cardio for a couple of weeks then go back to cross trainer


----------



## MXD

Weighed vests apparently kick ass. Got a link bro? Great wheels btw x


----------



## hilly

MXD said:


> Weighed vests apparently kick ass. Got a link bro? Great wheels btw x


cheers mate

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.misc&mprd=Ironman&prods=&wh=vest

they just cheap ones but will do the job i reckon.


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> orderd a weight vest 40lb one today my mum is guna get me for my birthday lmao. awesome present.
> 
> will probs switch over to using this for my cardio for a couple of weeks then go back to cross trainer


Damn - Those ones in your link look great value. Might have saved me a serious buck or two.

Wearing it throughout the day maybe worth considering (under a big lightweight hoodie or similar). The cumulative effect will make it easier for your CV system to support a higher bodyweight and will seriously increase mean fat loss rate over the day.

J


----------



## RACK

Legs are looking good mate. Have you had your hip seen yet? (Sorry if you've already posted about it, my eyes aren't quite open yet)


----------



## hilly

cheers J i cnt wait for it to come, i think it will be of good use during the off season as well.

Rack its now a hard lump actually feels blood bigger today. Guna have to get it looked at this week,

managed cardio this morning neck/spine is a little tight but getting there. may try some light chest/hams 2night


----------



## ManOnAMission

Been lurking and reading your thread Hilly so hope it goes well and will take a look at that weighted vest myself as will help me add resistance to a home made dip station.


----------



## hilly

cheers pal.

GOOD NEWS

managed to train decent chest and a little hams

low smith incline - 4 x 8-12

seated machine - 4 x 12-15

seated mach fly - 4 x 12-15

hams

curls - 4 x 8-12

curls 1 leg - 4 x 6-12

pyramid weight up instead of down and noticed a better pumo

BAD ****ING NEWS FFS

Burser in hip has flamed right back up maybe bigger than before. spoke to phys lecturer he said because its an inflamation i need to rest it meaning no cardio basically possibly for the rest of the week. god knows how much this will set me back. Im doing everything right not a cheat in sight and other things are getting in the way,

However i will plod on and hope for the best.


----------



## Joshua

I would not worry about it all mate. The stress would just worsen things, so why not chill out, put your feet up and use the time to plan out how to cope when you get better, and strengthening your resolve to stay disciplined with the diet and getting back on your feet.

Setbacks can often be counteracted by awareness of the impact of the problem, and just factoring this into your future work, whereas trying to get back in too early can just lengthen recovery.

J


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> I would not worry about it all mate. The stress would just worsen things, so why not chill out, put your feet up and use the time to plan out how to cope when you get better, and strengthening your resolve to stay disciplined with the diet and getting back on your feet.
> 
> Setbacks can often be counteracted by awareness of the impact of the problem, and just factoring this into your future work, whereas trying to get back in too early can just lengthen recovery.
> 
> J


Good points as always J. i spent an hour last night reading into trochonta bursitis which is what i have and how to deal with it ,


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear about the news mate. Good post above though.


----------



## hilly

Ok spent the whole day yesterday icing bursa around uni etc. Woke up this morning and it has gone down a little so am pleased. I also look a good bit leaner this morning so im glad that even tho missing a few cardio sessions im still leaning out it seems.

Altho it kills me after speaking to my lecturer yesterday i think im guna have to take the rest of the week off cardio. SPoke to alex and he said with the condition i am in it wont be a problem this far out and best to get it sorted at 11 weeks out that it cause me major issues 3 or 4 weeks out.

so rest of the week diet will be followed as normal and will train weights around hip etc and hopefully next week will be a better week. doing stretches for IT band to hopefully prevent the problem again. As of monday will use my weighted vest for a week or 2 and see if this prevent the problem.


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> Ok spent the whole day yesterday icing bursa around uni etc. Woke up this morning and it has gone down a little so am pleased. I also look a good bit leaner this morning so im glad that even tho missing a few cardio sessions im still leaning out it seems.
> 
> Altho it kills me after speaking to my lecturer yesterday *i think im guna have to take the rest of the week off cardio. SPoke to alex and he said with the condition i am in it wont be a problem this far out and best to get it sorted at 11 weeks out that it cause me major issues 3 or 4 weeks out.*
> 
> so rest of the week diet will be followed as normal and will train weights around hip etc and hopefully next week will be a better week. doing stretches for IT band to hopefully prevent the problem again. As of monday will use my weighted vest for a week or 2 and see if this prevent the problem.


I'm glad to hear that you are taking care now to prevent relapse.

When one is highly focused and driven as you are, it shows great strength of mind to be able to do this - sacrificing short term investment for long term gain.

Respect chap,

J


----------



## hilly

Joshua said:


> I'm glad to hear that you are taking care now to prevent relapse.
> 
> When one is highly focused and driven as you are, it shows great strength of mind to be able to do this - sacrificing short term investment for long term gain.
> 
> Respect chap,
> 
> J


Cheers J, it needs to be done as if i get this sorted i can play catch up over ten weeks. however this happening closer to the show like 2/3/4 weeks out would be a killer for sure.

Its annoying that something out of my control is setting me back when a couple of lads competing in the show are still going out on the drink and putting themselves back then complaining but such is life.


----------



## Joshua

hilly said:


> Cheers J, it needs to be done as if i get this sorted i can play catch up over ten weeks. however this happening closer to the show like 2/3/4 weeks out would be a killer for sure.
> 
> Its annoying that something out of my control is setting me back when a couple of lads competing in the show are still going out on the drink and putting themselves back then complaining but such is life.


Totally agree.

Everyone has their challenges which arise, but in many ways it all comes down to how we deal with the challenges in terms of whether they become an opportunity or a threat. There maybe some positives to come out of this, when you look for them.

All the best,

J


----------



## beasyjay

Good journal so far pal, took awhile to read through it but subbed all the same. I'm considering doing first timers in the North West. All the best and hope all the niggles and injuries work themselves out.


----------



## hilly

cheers mate appreciated

Ok trained arms today. Did posing practice afterwards and the lad i train with said ive definatly leaned out more since last wed when he saw me so considering lack of cardio things are still moving in the right direction.

anyway trained around shoulder and hip issues lol

seated alt dumbell curls - 4 sets 8-12

seated preacher mach - 4 x 10-12

concentration db preacher curls 2 sets 10-12 reps

close grip bench - 4 sets 6-15 - 120 for 6 which pleased me

v push down - 4 sets 12-15 reps - no elbow issues cissus seems to have helped

1 arm cable kick backs - 2 sets 12 - girl exercise i no but it hit the outer head great.


----------



## MXD

Nice to see things are on track 

Hilly sorry if you've allready mentioned but how are you running your fat burners clen/eca?

Also where are you getting your yohmbine from?

Thanks bro x


----------



## hilly

cheers pal. apsirn is 75mg in the am everyday anyway.

eph caff was week 1 - 1 eph + 1 caff in the am and again at 1pm. then week 2 added half a eph to the morning dose. week 3 added half to afternoon dose, week 4 2 eph in the am. caff is always 200mg

after 4 weeks switched to clen 1 tab in the am with 200mg caff. second week(this week) 1 caff and 40mcg in am and same in pm. next week think will add 20mcg clen to am dose so total of 100mcg for a week. then week after add another 20mcg into afteroon dose then switch back to eca possibly

havnt ran any yohombine but debating about adding it in.

http://www.vitasunn.co.uk/webdocs/Items/Details173.cfm


----------



## MXD

Ahh thanks man 

Do you not have anytime off inbetween to give the receptors a rest?


----------



## hilly

i havnt planned to but u never no play it by ear.

managed to train a little light shoulders 2night, higher reps as was reakky worried about spine etc.

seated db press

seated side laterals

bent over 1 arm db rear delt

db shrug

4 to 5 sets each 12-20 reps.

doctors app 2moro hopefully get this bursa sorted then cardio monday cnt wait.


----------



## MXD

I'd be very tempted to drain it myself.


----------



## hilly

thought about it 2 be honest. see what doc says


----------



## graham877

hilly said:


> Ok guys said i would get this started this weekend. I am preping for the north britain on the 23rd may. Prep starts officially 2moro. I will post pics and general every day goings on in here as much as i can. I will be competing in the first timers class. I am dieting for a long time as i want to be in the best condition possible because i no i will be outsized.
> 
> Goal - simply to get into the best condition i can possibly and learn as much about my body along the way. Were i place is irrelevant.
> 
> I am 16 weeks out 2moro, pics will be posted at 12 weeks out. Their are some recent pics in my old journal if any1 wants to take a look at my fat self dont know what page tho.
> 
> Stats
> 
> age - 23
> 
> height - 5ft10
> 
> weight - 206lb friday morning
> 
> bf 11.2% accoridng to machine and 12% accoridng to calipers.
> 
> Current training is
> 
> monday - chest/hams
> 
> tuesday - arms
> 
> Wednesday - quads/calfs/abs
> 
> thursday - shoulders
> 
> friday - back/calfs/abs
> 
> some days may swap around depending but thats how the body is split up. general training is 3 exercises of 4 sets rep range between 8-12.
> 
> cardio as of this next week is 30 mins 6 days a week pre breaky heart rate 140bpm.
> 
> Diet is as follows amounts will change so i wont list those but basically low fat,med carbs and high protein.
> 
> pre cardio - 10g glut/5g bcaa
> 
> meal 1 - egg whites/whole, oats/protein powder
> 
> meal 2 - protein shake blend and rice cakes
> 
> meal 3/4 - chicken/brown rice or potato normal or sweet and brocoli
> 
> meal 5 - steak/brown rice or potato, brocoli
> 
> meal 6 - protein shake blend
> 
> pwo - isolate
> 
> General supps daily
> 
> 2g vit c
> 
> 6g omega 3
> 
> multi vit
> 
> glucosamine 2g
> 
> vit d3 4000iu
> 
> coq10
> 
> celery seed extract.
> 
> asprin
> 
> Other supps being used
> 
> Test
> 
> Deca
> 
> Tren
> 
> Mast
> 
> EQ
> 
> Dbol
> 
> Anavar
> 
> T3
> 
> clen
> 
> ECA
> 
> Growth
> 
> Letro
> 
> Proviron
> 
> Lots of compunds but only low doses of most IMO. Doses will change and will be kept to myself unless i feel like sharing with ya via pm as again the same with food my doses are irelevant to any1 else so feel no need to post. Think i have coverd most things.
> 
> Cheers for any1 following along.
> 
> hilly


Is the Britain drug tested?? If so your using Deca 18month detection time??


----------



## hilly

dont no mate but i wont make it to the britain final. Im pretty sure nabba isnt a tested fed anywere or all the lads i no competing are screwd LMAO


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> dont no mate but i wont make it to the britain final. Im pretty sure nabba isnt a tested fed anywere or all the lads i no competing are screwd LMAO


Hoy mate, what do you mean you won't make it to the final....Lets have a bit less of that fella. You have knowledge, your putting in the work judging by your thread. You can't be sure how your going to look on the day and you certainly don't know who's going to turn up and their condition.

KEEP THINKING POSITIVE MATE......... :thumb:


----------



## Joshua

BRABUS said:


> Hoy mate, what do you mean you won't make it to the final....Lets have a bit less of that fella. You have knowledge, your putting in the work judging by your thread. You can't be sure how your going to look on the day and you certainly don't know who's going to turn up and their condition.
> 
> KEEP THINKING POSITIVE MATE......... :thumb:


+1 Totally agree.

Hilly. No despondency mate ok!!!

This is a blip, and there is still plenty of time ahead. Drop the stressing and stay calm, positive and focused. Leave the worrying to your competitors.

Chin up,

J


----------



## Lois_Lane

Hilly stop being such a woman.


----------



## Rebus

BRABUS said:


> Hoy mate, what do you mean you won't make it to the final....Lets have a bit less of that fella. You have knowledge, your putting in the work judging by your thread. You can't be sure how your going to look on the day and you certainly don't know who's going to turn up and their condition.
> 
> KEEP THINKING POSITIVE MATE......... :thumb:


Mind you, that was easy enough for me to SAY, But i'm exactly the same as you mate.

Im possibly a bit behind and was privately saying to myself " why am i bothering "........Oh the competition demon's!!!:laugh:


----------



## hilly

cheers for the positive comments lads it is appreciated. However im not nocking myself down thinking i wont come in my best etc.

I am 100% commited to this and will be doing my best no matter what. No cheat meal in 6 weeks and im going strong even with injuries etc come stage time i will no ive done everything i can.

Im just being realistic with myself. I was saying this to a friend from uni when she asked were i think ill come. I said i dont think i will place but im not botherd. Obviously winning would be great but i will be over the moon to make it to the stage in the best condition i have ever been. It will tick off several goals for me personally and prove that im not all mouth and no experience and that i havnt been wasting my time these last couple of years training and being good with diet etc.

Again tho lads its much appreciated.

Brabus we all have those moments but with 10 weeks to go im dam sure you will look great. Plus a couple of week n ill come train with ya 2 make sure ure head is still in the game 

*UPDATE*

weight this morning 197.2lb so a 2.8lb drop from last thursday. pleased with this considering only 3 cardio sessions done since then couldnt be happier.

Doctors this afternoon hopefully will sort this bursa out for me and we can rock and roll with cardio come monday.

will be training back either this afty or 2moro depending on what happens at docs and will get update pics done


----------



## RACK

Very good post above mate.

Hope the doc's goes well for ya


----------



## sizar

nice one hilly hope is going well for you


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> cheers for the positive comments lads it is appreciated. However im not nocking myself down thinking i wont come in my best etc.
> 
> I am 100% commited to this and will be doing my best no matter what. No cheat meal in 6 weeks and im going strong even with injuries etc come stage time i will no ive done everything i can.
> 
> Im just being realistic with myself. I was saying this to a friend from uni when she asked were i think ill come. I said i dont think i will place but im not botherd. Obviously winning would be great but i will be over the moon to make it to the stage in the best condition i have ever been. It will tick off several goals for me personally and prove that im not all mouth and no experience and that i havnt been wasting my time these last couple of years training and being good with diet etc.
> 
> Again tho lads its much appreciated.
> 
> Brabus we all have those moments but with 10 weeks to go im dam sure you will look great. Plus a couple of week n ill come train with ya 2 make sure ure head is still in the game
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> weight this morning 197.2lb so a 2.8lb drop from last thursday. pleased with this considering only 3 cardio sessions done since then couldnt be happier.
> 
> Doctors this afternoon hopefully will sort this bursa out for me and we can rock and roll with cardio come monday.
> 
> will be training back either this afty or 2moro depending on what happens at docs and will get update pics done


You still have a great positive mentality at this stage!!!

You should be proud of yourself mate:thumb:


----------



## hilly

cheers lads appreciated off 2 docs now fingers crossed


----------



## TH0R

Hope it goes well at the docs bud


----------



## Joshua

I agree that is a good perspective to have.

As for position and whatnot, it will be whatever it will be. It should be fun and an experience for you though.

Good news on that continual progress with the weight loss - setbacks cant stop that machine that is the hilly!

All the best mate,

J


----------



## hilly

cheers J

ok doc is going to drain it next wednesday and inject a little long acting cortizone. he said it just has a localised effect.

any1 no of any reasons i shouldnt have this??


----------



## kawikid

Head this on the radio this morning and thought of your journal.

So just for you Hilly..................... :lol:






I'm too think to work out how to show it as a vid. It just comes up as this...

FKN7aWTUrIU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## leafman

hilly said:


> cheers J
> 
> ok doc is going to drain it next wednesday and inject a little long acting cortizone. he said it just has a localised effect.
> 
> any1 no of any reasons i shouldnt have this??


Good luck with that mate and glad things are still coming along


----------



## hilly

kawikid lmao i might pose tho that and cheers leafman

trained back. everything seated so no pressure on hip.

neutral grip pull down machine - 4 sets 10-12 reps slow neg

lie free weight row wide grip - 4 sets 8-12

seated machine row close neutral grip - 4 sets 10-12

hypers - 3 sets 12-20 reps.

hip has come back up. meant to be going out for my birthday on the old diet pepsi 2night but with the way my hip is may have to leave it. pics following.


----------



## hilly

posing is still terrible but slightly improved i think. still making progress slowly but surely. hoping when i get this cortizone injection it will sort my hip out and i will be able to get on with cardio etc.

10 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Paul1990

never posted before but read from the start and really enjoying it, you look great mate great legs and back.


----------



## Joshua

In my capacity as a non-competing BB - you are looking great, and at your position and rate of progress I would imagine that you will come in good chap.

J


----------



## ScottCP

Likeing that back V taper mate, very nice.

Arms need to be brought up a little, but legs and tiny waist big strong points.

Thats were i should have been condition wise 10 weeks out!


----------



## sizar

nice one mate looking good. very good back


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, alot of work still to do but considering the couple of issues ive had recently meaning a total of around 4 cardio sessions since the last set of pics im happy to have made some progress.

scott everything needs to be brought up really but all will be worked on after the show.


----------



## hilly

very true mate, i think upping clen from 40 to 80 helped this last week. i was only going to take it to 60 but seems as i couldnt do cardio went to 80.

I must say i dont no wether its just this type of diet(low fat/v high protein and mod carbs) or what but i eat and literally am starving 45 mins later so metabolism is obv working as it should.

I did make an effort to keep bf down a little during the off season and started dieting 16 weeks out so i think both of these are playing a big factor.

Im just hoping this next week sees my bursa issue clear up as im missing really thrashing my legs in the gym. 2 weeks without training them and im missing it greatly which is strange lol


----------



## XJPX

condition is spot on for ten weeks out, rear lat spread is perfect...i dnt think anyone will touch u on tht in ur category mate. posing still needs work and ur not keeping ur glutes tight from behind shots, this will make it easier to squeeze ur hammies and bring out the lines in those mate...so squeeeze glutes and squeeze hammies... as u get leaner ur front relaxed and front lat spread will get better and better...i think those poses u need gd delt arm separation and a nice tight waist for them to look spot on, so altho they look slightly weakner now...in a few weeks they will start to look gd.......i hated HATED my front lat spread until about a cuple weeks out wen it all came together. side chest id hold my hands up a touch higher....them being tht low sort of takes away ur thickness i think....i kno a lot of ppl say drop them to show the waist but unless ur mega thick uptop i think thts silly


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> condition is spot on for ten weeks out, rear lat spread is perfect...i dnt think anyone will touch u on tht in ur category mate. posing still needs work and ur not keeping ur glutes tight from behind shots, this will make it easier to squeeze ur hammies and bring out the lines in those mate...so squeeeze glutes and squeeze hammies... as u get leaner ur front relaxed and front lat spread will get better and better...i think those poses u need gd delt arm separation and a nice tight waist for them to look spot on, so altho they look slightly weakner now...in a few weeks they will start to look gd.......i hated HATED my front lat spread until about a cuple weeks out wen it all came together. side chest id hold my hands up a touch higher....them being tht low sort of takes away ur thickness i think....i kno a lot of ppl say drop them to show the waist but unless ur mega thick uptop i think thts silly


Good point mate, i will try bringing the arm up a little higher. I had been focusing on trying to sqweeze glutes/hams but these were the second lot we tried to take in different lighting and i was starting to loose my temper and falling over etc.

Yeh some shots i dont mind but im sure like you say when i start to lean out more they will look better.

have sent them to alex so waiting to see if he wants to change anything or just keep plodding on but ive said(which i hope he agrees) that as im loosing weight and obv leaning out between the 2 week period with such a lack of cardio dont think many tweaks will be needed if any(praying i dont loose any food lmao)


----------



## XJPX

u def wont loose any food mate, no way will he touch tht if uv lost weight without even doin much cardio...shows ur metabolism is on fireee just from doing a bit of cardio  ....probs means if anythin u cud eat a little more hehe  .

once the leaness cums and the posing is there ur gonna look absolutely spot on....will b awesome mate


----------



## jw007

Looking loads leaner

Back is fckin aweome. good legs

No doubt you will be super ripped

Side chest pose is pants, what are you doing in front lat spread with your skin on tummy???

You are bang on target, make sure dont over diet and cardio and lose any muscle


----------



## jw007

oh, shave your forearms, you look weird PMSL


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> u def wont loose any food mate, no way will he touch tht if uv lost weight without even doin much cardio...shows ur metabolism is on fireee just from doing a bit of cardio  ....probs means if anythin u cud eat a little more hehe  .
> 
> once the leaness cums and the posing is there ur gonna look absolutely spot on....will b awesome mate


Yeh just spoke to alex and no changes to diet he is happy so i am.


----------



## hilly

jw007 said:


> Looking loads leaner
> 
> Back is fckin aweome. good legs
> 
> No doubt you will be super ripped
> 
> Side chest pose is pants, what are you doing in front lat spread with your skin on tummy???
> 
> You are bang on target, make sure dont over diet and cardio and lose any muscle


will make adjustments to side chest pose and bring arm higher like jordan said and try that.

Front lat spread i think im not puting my hands round my back far enough so im pushing fat/skin/water etc making it look funny. i need to push on the bone more i think.

Cheers pal,

oh and will sort forearms out lmao


----------



## m14rky

looking lean mate ur defo on the right track


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate

cheat meal at all this week?


----------



## hilly

cheers lads,

nope no cheat wilsey. loosing weight without cardio here and strength is holding so body doesnt need ****e obviously.


----------



## borostu82

hilly i wish i was in simlar condition 10 weeks out for the last show.

your back is defo a strong point for you and you have defo brought your quads on loads mate, well done


----------



## hilly

cheers stu doing my best as im guna need to be in the best condition i can be


----------



## 3752

hilly thought i would drop in buddy sorry to hear about the Bursa buddy....

pica are good....one point when you do the front lat spread form a fist and give a thumbs up then dig your thumb into the fat in your lower back so when you drag your fist round your waist your knuckles are facing forward this will give a much bigger illusion.....


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> hilly thought i would drop in buddy sorry to hear about the Bursa buddy....
> 
> pica are good....one point when you do the front lat spread form a fist and give a thumbs up then dig your thumb into the fat in your lower back so when you drag your fist round your waist your knuckles are facing forward this will give a much bigger illusion.....


cheers paul, appreciate ure input alot.


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> oh, shave your forearms, you look weird PMSL


hahaha tht made me laugh


----------



## hilly

used vest this morning with all the weight on. cardio was enjoyable actually BUT didnt keep my heart rate any higher than 125 and my aim is 140 plus which is a bit of an issue.

However i will go with this for the week as its much better than doing none obviously and will see how it effects weight loss etc then next week will try stationary bike in gym and see which works out better.

No changes except clen has gone to 100mcg per day

*edit* should have said i suppose changing from sust to test e/prochem test400mix. no particular reason just using up what i got 

Also starting a little mt2 2night as feel a little pale


----------



## Joshua

What weight was in your vest and what type of cardio are you doing?

J


----------



## Jay.32

Great pics mate, your back looks fcking awsome....come show day your condition will be spot on..

You will do some damage on that stage mate!


----------



## hilly

Cheers jay

Joshua - 40lb mate and im walking the streets. guna see how weight loss go's this week and if it isnt enough ill go gym and use treadmil on an incline to get heart rate higher. i feel this will probs help with more leg detail as well.

just a ball ache lugging the vest to gym lmao


----------



## RACK

As has already been said mate, lats are fantastic!!


----------



## hilly

hip isnt to bad still a gd lump there. guna go try the bike in gym for am cardio see how this compares etc to walking with vest for cardio and heart rate.

trained chest and abs 2night as cant do abs.

Incline dumbell - 4 sets 6-12 - got 6 out of 50kg db's was happy

flat dumbells - 3 sets 8-12

slight incline flies - 4 sets 10-15

1 set dips x 20 with just bw

reading throught my training log i keep getting pains in what seems to be my AC joint when doing anything flat. next week ill do incline then decline and see if thats any better. if not will have to just do incline but vary the angles.

had fillet again 2night instead of my usual cheaper steak as mum bought me 2 pieces for my birthday treat lol happuy days


----------



## XJPX

ps lets not forget its hillies bday today ppl


----------



## Guest

Happy bday mate


----------



## Jem

Happy Birthday !

Have a feckin cheat for god's sake x


----------



## TinyGuy

wow dude ur back  if i didnt know better id swear there was some photo shopping afoot  Well done mate u have an aweseome physique.

I got one question, i notice u dont mention what weights u do that often, although u post ur routine, i was wondering what weight ur currently using as a working set for the big 3 (squat deadlift and bench) ?

edited to add: happy birthday fella


----------



## Testoholic

happy birthday mate


----------



## Joshua

mg: Damn hilly - happy birthday buddy.

Hope you had a great day, and may there be many more to come.

J


----------



## Jay.32

Happy bday mukka


----------



## RACK

Happy bday mate


----------



## hilly

cheery guys

tinyguy - havnt squated or deadlifted in 3 weeks due to bad hip but i was getting around 6-8 reps out of 200kg on smith squat to paralel. deads aint done proper deads for a while now was doing nent over rows with 130-140ish

i incline dumbell pressed 50kg dumbells for 6 i think erm last time i incline benched was around 120kg i believe for a few. dont like to heavy flat bench hurts shoulders.

ok done cardio on bike/treadmill this morning. managed 25 mins on bike and it kept my heart rate up well but legs got so pumpd had to stop then did rest on incline walking which resulted in a decent blister so guna get some new tainers today/

will see how the bursa goes today just icing it now hopefully it wont swell. if not cardio will be done same format 2moro then getting it drained and cortizone.


----------



## 3752

happy birthday Hilly what you 15 now? 

did you try that pose??


----------



## TinyGuy

wow, impressive stuff hilly  thanks.


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> happy birthday Hilly what you 15 now?
> 
> did you try that pose??


haha i would go back to 15 if i coiuld paul thats for sure.

Yes i did mate looks much better using a fist cheers. Also realised i think i need my hands just a touch higher as it makes my lats flair out more. will be practicing it from now on so should be improved next set of pics


----------



## daniel.m

belated happy birthday!

hilly, how do you find the smith squats in comparison to free weight...the reason i ask is i always mess up my form on freeweight squats and end up using lower back to much...i guess its my stronger link compared to legs...does smith squats hit quads more?


----------



## hilly

daniel.m said:


> belated happy birthday!
> 
> hilly, how do you find the smith squats in comparison to free weight...the reason i ask is i always mess up my form on freeweight squats and end up using lower back to much...i guess its my stronger link compared to legs...does smith squats hit quads more?


well i have only done smith machine squats for the last year as have a hernia starting so cnt free weight squat. I rate them and my legs dont seem to be suffering from not doing free weight squats altho i suppose ive never done them to compare.

you can see my legs in avi tho mate


----------



## hilly

trained arms

seated alt curls - 4 sets 8-12

seated preacher - 3 x 10-12

pronated grip flat bar curls - 2 x 10-12

1 set db concentration curls

v bar push down - 4 x 10-15

close grip bench - 4 x 6-12

overhead rope - 2 sets 15-20

lad in the gym guess my weight at around 16 stone today lmao not bad guess just 2 stone off


----------



## Rebus

hilly said:


> cheery guys
> 
> tinyguy - havnt squated or deadlifted in 3 weeks due to bad hip but i was getting around 6-8 reps out of 200kg on smith squat to paralel. deads aint done proper deads for a while now was doing nent over rows with 130-140ish
> 
> i incline dumbell pressed 50kg dumbells for 6 i think erm last time i incline benched was around 120kg i believe for a few. dont like to heavy flat bench hurts shoulders.
> 
> ok done cardio on bike/treadmill this morning. managed 25 mins on bike and it kept my heart rate up well but legs got so pumpd had to stop then did rest on incline walking which resulted in a decent blister so guna get some new tainers today/
> 
> will see how the bursa goes today just icing it now hopefully it wont swell. if not cardio will be done same format 2moro then getting it drained and cortizone.


Happy birthday fella, even if belated...Some good lifts there. Are we talking 5 plates aside on the smith?? Its the smith machine i use as opposed to free squat due to fracturing my back many years ago. Doesnt really cause me any issues now, but if i try free weight squats it seems to pop it.....


----------



## hilly

in one gym its 4.5 plates per side as the smith isnt assisted at all in here it actually weighs around 10-20kg depending who you ask lmao.

the other is assisted and have used 5pps per side on this. these are usually just above para and i go below on around 160ish. i find playing with range of motion yields good results for myself.


----------



## FATBOY

happy bday m8 enjoy your cake ,not


----------



## hilly

cheers mate,

Noticed i keep getting like nervous flutters in my stomach the last couple of days seems to be since increasing clen to 100mcg. will monitor. no big issues just feels a little funny at times.


----------



## Testoholic

how do you rate clen mate? personally hate the stuff, 120mcg a day completley wipes me out!


----------



## Joshua

Hilly - I have had no experience of cortizone use or of bursas, neither are they things I have looked into. Sorry.

All the best,

J


----------



## hilly

Testolic i do rate it good for weight loss mate and find i can run it for longer durations like 4 weeks tapering up and get good results without feeling ****y were as with eca after 2 weeks i feel like a recovering smack head

J no worries cheers bud


----------



## kawikid

When is it getting drained? I'm more interested in how much, and what stuff come out it.

(no smilies coz i'm on mobile)


----------



## hilly

well mean to be in an hour mate but over last 2/3 days with me stretching everyday for a week i have had no more flare ups etc and changing cardio around. there is now just like a hard bony lump(excess fluid in sack)

My thoughts are i have managed to stop/work round the cause of the inflamation so now there is just excess synovial fluid in there. Im going to say to the doc i dont feel cortizone is needed as its just an anti inflamatory and i dnt have any inflamation issues ive sorted this myself so feel it just needs draining and see what he says.


----------



## hilly

SPoke to doc, he said he was impressed at my self management and dealing with the cause and that would be happy to drain it and see but would recommend me waiting a week as the body could absorb thefluid itself.

Im happy with this as its not stoping me doing cardio etc so will give it a week. Going to do some cardio now as didnt this morning. May even try some quad extensions and ham curls light afterwards or later in the week and see how that goes

hilly


----------



## hilly

cardio done no probs. however last few days i am feeling really tired/run down etc just seem to be dragging my feet. have now not had a cheat or any sort of refeed for 7 weeks as of this weekend so have been on low carbs around 170-200g for the duration so think i may need some form of refeed.

going to discuss it with alex but im going out for a meal sat night intention is just steak and potato like any other night. I may still stick to my diet at the meal but when i wake on sunday double my carb intake for the first 3 meals of the day or something along these lines.

any thoughts


----------



## TopGun

abit off topic mate but were did you get your weighted vest from? ive seen one on sshealthfoods just wondered if yours was any cheaper?

cheers bud


----------



## hilly

think it was from there pal around 50 to 60 quid which is very cheap for them as some go for 150+


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> cardio done no probs. however last few days i am feeling really tired/run down etc just seem to be dragging my feet. have now not had a cheat or any sort of refeed for 7 weeks as of this weekend so have been on low carbs around 170-200g for the duration so think i may need some form of refeed.
> 
> going to discuss it with alex but im going out for a meal sat night intention is just steak and potato like any other night. I may still stick to my diet at the meal but when i wake on sunday double my carb intake for the first 3 meals of the day or something along these lines.
> 
> any thoughts


Just stick to what Alex says mate you are paying him for his plan so follow it.

P.S. you carb intake is not that low LMAO

Feeling flat is just part of it.


----------



## TopGun

hilly said:


> think it was from there pal around 50 to 60 quid which is very cheap for them as some go for 150+


 yee cheers mate ill just get it from there:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> Just stick to what Alex says mate you are paying him for his plan so follow it.
> 
> P.S. you carb intake is not that low LMAO
> 
> Feeling flat is just part of it.


No its not that low but from 16 weeks out to now(7weeks) with no refeed etc this week im like a walking zombie which i dnt think is very good for 9 weeks out.

hopefully i will pick up next couple of days.

Im sticking to most he says but the odd possibly damaging thing i have avoided :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> No its not that low but from 16 weeks out to now(7weeks) with no refeed etc this week im like a walking zombie which i dnt think is very good for 9 weeks out.
> 
> hopefully i will pick up next couple of days.
> 
> Im sticking to most he says but the odd possibly damaging thing i have avoided :thumb:


I don't blame you some of things you have told me seem a bit off to say the very least!

No refeeds at all well that is odd but i suppose if your goal is to be a light weight and shredded it will work:whistling:


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't blame you some of things you have told me seem a bit off to say the very least!
> 
> *No refeeds at all well that is odd but i suppose if your goal is to be a light weight and shredded it will work* :whistling:


LMAO i only have so much muscle and unfortunatly this makes me very very light i reckon stage weight will be 175-180lb however the number is irelevant for me at this stage.

then im taking a year to catch up to you and jordan you big bastards


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hey Mate..

Not been past in a while.. been busy with family stuff TBH.

Just caught up on the last 12 pages or so.. quads are looking good.

Happy Birthday.. think that about covers it for now 

Still chewing on that silverside?


----------



## hilly

haha cheers mick,

yeh mate still working my way through silverside got around 2kg left i think. was the best 40 quid ove ever spent.


----------



## mick_the_brick

hilly said:


> haha cheers mick,
> 
> yeh mate still working my way through silverside got around 2kg left i think. was the best 40 quid ove ever spent.


It's all good buddy.. we buy in bulk from the butcher also.

been working my way through veal steaks this week :laugh:

We get meat very cheap as my wife as a chef leans on her suppliers to give us a good discount to continue using them for the restaurant side of things...

Sneeky bitch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebus

Mate, coming on good there. Now that ive changed from carb cycling since last week as felt i wasnt getting no where with it to fast ( great for off season for me though ), your carb intake is more than mine.:laugh:.

Im sure its going to catch me up to though. :tongue:


----------



## hilly

Brabus cheers replied to ure pm,

bulk cheers mate

Mick that is bloody lucky veal is lovely


----------



## hilly

totals for last 7 weeks everyday -

total for day = 2534cal/336p/180c/45f

60% 30% 10%


----------



## kawikid

I'm trying to get me head round all this...

Do you think you've put on any lean tissue at all in that last 7 weeks with those macros?

I read another journal that says it is still possible to put on some muscle whilst in a calorie deficit comp diet.

In a 14 week cut, you loose fat, but can still put on muscle? Does that sound right. I mean, your still tearing the fibres and taking in carbs, aminos and protein to repair it so in theory you should be able to..... but then there's this calorie requirement bit that throws me.

..... and then there's the difference between a natural and assisted athlete where the assisted guy will have the advantage of keeping/gaining more.

Prob seems simple to you guys, but for someone like myself on the outside of it, it's all pretty complicated.


----------



## hilly

IMO to gain muscle and loose fat over a period of time it would be done at a very slow rate and would need lower cal days or periods of time then higher periods if that makes sense.

Now i have been using those scales i mentioned at uni earlier and they did show that i had gained 2lb of muscle over the first 3 weeks of this diet and im still holding this gained muscle.

Now i had been clean for 7 weeks prior so it may have had something to do with the immediate effect of the gear and my body adjusting. the machine also tells how much intra and extra cellular water so thsi was taking into account and had gone up but it did show a muscle increase.

Now wether i actually had or not is debatable but i spent alot of time bulking before xmas which is why i look so much bigger this year at this weight that i did last year

the below pics are from now and this time last year altho different lighting etc IMO i do look to have improved. funnily enough i have been dieting for the same time this year as i had this time last year lmao showed how fat i started last year doesnt it :lol: :lol:

march 2009 march 2010


----------



## hilly

altho my arm looks bigger actually in the first one it not as i have measurements its just the pic


----------



## hilly

weight today 197 so no drop however as i am taking mt2 which i no makes me hold a couple of pound of water i am not worried one bit.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> IMO to gain muscle and loose fat over a period of time it would be done at a very slow rate and would need lower cal days or periods of time then higher periods if that makes sense.
> 
> Now i have been using those scales i mentioned at uni earlier and they did show that i had gained 2lb of muscle over the first 3 weeks of this diet and im still holding this gained muscle.
> 
> Now i had been clean for 7 weeks prior so it may have had something to do with the immediate effect of the gear and my body adjusting. the machine also tells how much intra and extra cellular water so thsi was taking into account and had gone up but it did show a muscle increase.
> 
> Now wether i actually had or not is debatable but i spent alot of time bulking before xmas which is why i look so much bigger this year at this weight that i did last year
> 
> the below pics are from now and this time last year altho different lighting etc IMO i do look to have improved. funnily enough i have been dieting for the same time this year as i had this time last year lmao showed how fat i started last year doesnt it :lol: :lol:
> 
> march 2009 march 2010
> 
> View attachment 38220
> View attachment 38221


Hilly mate is your camera dates out as one says 2009 ande the other 2007?

looking good by the way mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> weight today 197 so no drop however as i am taking mt2 which i no makes me hold a couple of pound of water i am not worried one bit.


What dose do you use, just in the process of getting some and there's about

100 differing opinions on how to dose the stuff:confused1:

:beer:


----------



## hilly

Jay yeh different cameras also lol.

Tel - i do 1mg pre bed for first 10 days so use a bottle and hit the sunbeds 4 x over this period. then depending on level of browness i want will drop to 0.5mg pre bed and continue until happy


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> weight today 197 so no drop however as i am taking mt2 which i no makes me hold a couple of pound of water i am not worried one bit.


Does it hold water mate? If i cut it a week/10 days out from my show i take it that will be fine.


----------



## hilly

ScottCP said:


> Does it hold water mate? If i cut it a week/10 days out from my show i take it that will be fine.


it definatly makes me hold water i have experimented with it before and i no for sure it does.

I would take some now then stop it and see how you react but i would imagine 10 days to be more than enough. I wont take any for the last 3/4 weeks however.


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders yest nothing exciting same old worked upto 100kg on smith press.

did legs today just quad ext and ham curls as wanted to take it easy with hip. 7 sets each reps 15-20 then 3 sets calfs 20 reps and stretches.

fingers crossed hip bursa doesnt flare up n ill be a happy man.

im feeling even worse today than yesterday totally lifeless and really dragging my feet fell asleep on couch 3-5.


----------



## hilly

Ok adjustments - clen now at 120mcg, letro started today at half a tab every other day.

am having an extra 150g carbs today. no cheats or anything just doubling carbs with some meals in the form of oats n potato etc.

Trained back yesterday and have pulled my left rhomboid a little but nothing to serious. all cardio this coming week will be done with the weighted vest unless the rain means i have to go gym. hip is smaller than every so very pleased.

got 2 bloody exams and an assignment due this week happy days

xxedit - should have said have switched over to totaly test e now. no particular reason just using up what i have


----------



## hilly

ok had last carbs at 8. looking at between 225-250 in the end on top of the 160ish i normally have. from oats/potato and some natural probiotic yogurt. stomach feels a little bloated from to many oats but its nice to feel full for the first time in 7 weeks lmao.

will see how i look in the morning and what weight is friday.


----------



## Lois_Lane

I have a ton of uni work coming up also mate including finals around my contest it will be a lot of fun no doubt!


----------



## hilly

Col - yeh mate i mean there was no cheats in there just extra normal food but it was nice to feel full for a change altho we need to add around 150g sweet pot that i just ate to that lmao.

CON same here pal i have 2 practical exams sports therapy and manual therapy around the same week of my show. great stuff


----------



## RACK

How you finding the clen at that dose mate, any cramps at all?


----------



## hilly

no cramps in sight mate


----------



## RACK

Nice one, I seem to get away with cramps with it too, although I get very very anxious on it.


----------



## hilly

yeh i keep geting nervous flutters etc.

*update*

feel like **** - total dragging feet etc no energy not ill just lifeless

look like ****

have loadsa uni work

am starving 24/7 and then some

looking leaner havnt been on scales since last friday will find out whats happend this friday.

will be picks friday or sat as 8 weeks out.

training has been all over due to workout around bad neck and hip which happily is reducing in size daily. cardio is being done with weighted vest but is battering my feet a little and isnt keeping my heart rate high enough. next week if bursa is right down i may give the cross trainer a whirl again as it was perfect.

training chest/calfs today

inc smith - 4 sets 6-12

decline db - 4 sets 8-12

db fly - 3 sets 10-12

1 static hold on flys for 30 sec

calfs

standing - 3 sets with 6 sec neg and 4 sec pause at bottom reps 8-12

seated - 3 sets of 20 feet - narrow, middle and wide

seated 1 leg - 2 sets 15

may cut the volume a little in training as struggling to do all this was really lacking energy and just going thru the motions dont know whats wrong with me. will speak to alex. motivation is there i cnt wait to get in gym and smash it just lack of energy.


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> *update*
> 
> feel like **** - total dragging feet etc no energy not ill just lifeless
> 
> look like ****
> 
> have loadsa uni work
> 
> am starving 24/7 and then some
> 
> .


welcome to comp diet mate :thumb:

you seen how i felt mate, stop been a girl and man up lol


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly said:


> yeh i keep geting nervous flutters etc.
> 
> may cut the volume a little in training as struggling to do all this was really lacking energy and just going thru the motions dont know whats wrong with me. will speak to alex. motivation is there i cnt wait to get in gym and smash it just lack of energy.


I'd defo see about adding a banana or two in pre workout, you'll burn them off in the session easy as you'll be more intense, then some eph for post workout cardio if your doing it?


----------



## hilly

haha i no stu,

Will speak to the guy helping me prep about it at the weekend magic. cheers for the input. No pwo cardio at the minute just in the am thankfully


----------



## Lois_Lane

You think you have it bad?! I have slept perhaps 5 hours in the past 3 days, now that's enjoyable when you are doing uni exams lol.

Hope its going well otherwise mate!


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> haha i no stu,
> 
> Will speak to the guy helping me prep about it at the weekend magic. cheers for the input. No pwo cardio at the minute just in the am thankfully


Hilly you know deep down this is the diet roller coaster, dont worry you will be looking good and in condition when the time comes.


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> You think you have it bad?! I have slept perhaps 5 hours in the past 3 days, now that's enjoyable when you are doing uni exams lol.
> 
> Hope its going well otherwise mate!


Yeh not to bad mate just plodding along. Im down to around 6 hours at the min so im working my way towards were ure at lmao. hope everything is going well ure end.

had an exam myself yesterday and finished an assignment today got another exam friday. physiology cnt wait

I was tempted to have a joint the other night to help sleep but after seeing ure posts glad i didnt lmao. plus i get the munchies big style off green.

yeh i no stu will be worth it in the end. hope everything is on track ure end pal.


----------



## Magic Torch

Cool mate, I think its sensible, a couple of banana's wont interfere with fat burning, but at the end of the day you need to be lifting decent weights as you wanna keep the mass on!

Keep going buddy, this is the time when you will need to dig deep but you can do it pal!


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> Yeh not to bad mate just plodding along. Im down to around 6 hours at the min so im working my way towards were ure at lmao. hope everything is going well ure end.
> 
> had an exam myself yesterday and finished an assignment today got another exam friday. physiology cnt wait
> 
> I was tempted to have a joint the other night to help sleep but after seeing ure posts glad i didnt lmao. plus i get the munchies big style off green.
> 
> yeh i no stu will be worth it in the end. hope everything is on track ure end pal.


yeah things are well mate, i'll be starting my journal after my blow out in amsterdam:beer:


----------



## hilly

yeh magic ure right. they will be no slacking just having a moan is all 

amsterdam i am jelous stu love the place. be good to see ure off season journal


----------



## hilly

well im lied on the couch and unbelievably i think im getting an inflamed bursa on my right trochanta. i dont no what i must have done in a previous life but foook me.

will reside to doing cardio by bike only from now on and hopefully it wont flare up like the last one i have been icing it as soonas i noticed about an hour ago.


----------



## hilly

no cardio this morning resting hip will do some sunday to replace missed cardio today. trained arms and had a good session.

biceps

ez preacher seated - 4 x 6-12

seated db hammer - 4 x 8-12

seated db concentration - 2 x 10 slow neg

1 set 21's

triceps

dips - 4 sets 5-12 - the 5 was last set and got 5 out of 60K PR here thnks to dropping bodyweight lol

v push down - 3 sets 8-12

overhead rope - 3 sets 10-15

did some posing practice afterwards and something i have realised lately is 95% of people including lads that have competed before really have no idea of what condition is required and should be like in bodybuilding. people over the last week or 2 telling me i look 3-4 weeks out and only have a bit to loose when this is not the case at all.

icing other hip now lmao ill survive. sick of revising but in a better mood today


----------



## borostu82

i defo agree about the comments regarding lads not knowing what condition really is, remember our chats about this while i was dieting lol


----------



## hilly

yeh i do mate. It just shocks me. i mean ure everyday folk yeh. but lads have competed before etc it just baffles me.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Every one has different standards of condition mate.

Not every one likes or wishes to achieve Alex A conditioning but rather look fuller albeit fatter. The judges don't ALWAYS pick the guy who is the leanest due to him being the leanest.

Still sounds like you are doing well mate keep it up!


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> Every one has different standards of condition mate.
> 
> Not every one likes or wishes to achieve Alex A conditioning but rather look fuller albeit fatter. The judges don't ALWAYS pick the guy who is the leanest due to him being the leanest.
> 
> Still sounds like you are doing well mate keep it up!


Oh i no that mate, but i still have a good stone and a half to loose. im on about people thinking 8-10%bf ish is good enough to step on stage.


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> Oh i no that mate, but i still have a good stone and a half to loose. im on about people thinking 8-10%bf ish is good enough to step on stage.


If you have abbs you will have already beaten the condition of about 5 guys at least who will be in your show:whistling:


----------



## hilly

lol well hopefully ill see my abs at some point then lmao.

hope ure well con


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> lol well hopefully ill see my abs at some point then lmao.
> 
> hope ure well con


 :lol:

You look good mate and you know i don't BS:thumbup1:

I am doing well i actually got 6 hours sleep last night so i feel great today.

Some how i gained a load of water over the last few days probably from dropping some cardio and i was up to 225lb yesterday AM on my epic 2200cal diet:cursing: But its only water other than that i am leaner than i have ever been


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, means alot coming from you as i no u dnt BS lol.

fck me mate ure a growing machine. Will be on FB later so might catch up with ya for a chat.


----------



## EDG301

Legs are looking sick mate- well done. You are well prepared and have very good chance of making an impact- especially with that condition at such far out. I'll be keeping more of an eye on this now all uni work is handed in,lol. Keep focused mate, in it to win it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

EDG301 said:


> Legs are looking sick mate- well done. You are well prepared and have very good chance of making an impact- especially with that condition at such far out. I'll be keeping more of an eye on this now all uni work is handed in,lol. Keep focused mate, in it to win it!!!!! :thumb:


cheers mate unfortunatly rest of my body doesnt match the same condition but hopefully it will catch up :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

im sure it will- you have the time anyway!!!!- keep it going


----------



## LittleChris

Wheels looking good, who said smith squats don't work!


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Wheels looking good, who said smith squats don't work!


smith squats = gay squats lol


----------



## XJPX

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol:
> 
> You look good mate and you know i don't BS:thumbup1:
> 
> I am doing well i actually got 6 hours sleep last night so i feel great today.
> 
> Some how i gained a load of water over the last few days probably from dropping some cardio and i was up to 225lb yesterday AM on my epic 2200cal diet:cursing: But its only water other than that i am leaner than i have ever been


does cortisol make u hold water?....or levels must b pretty high if not sleepin and stressing?....u still taking 5-htp?


----------



## hilly

nothing wrong with smiths squats ill have u no. me n my hernia love em.

right been feeling a little perkier today and yest think may have been fighting a cold or something. still tired but not as bad.

trained shoulders today and had a good workout altho was foooked during it. also i am happy with how condition is coming thru im seeing as much of my abs as i ever have in the right light lmao even the odd vein or 2 at the top as well as the bottom.

shoulders

db press - 4 sets 6-12 last set 40's

seated lat raise - 4 sets 8-12

seated rear delt - 4 sets 8-15

seated db shrug - 3 sets 12-15

stand bar behind back shrugs on smith - 2 sets 15

pics this weekend at 8 weeks out. could be a problem as training partner is off all week so may have to take some in the am by myself so will just be frontal shots and top half.


----------



## hilly

trained back and calfs

wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 8-12

db rows 1 and - 4 sets 10 reps

cable flat wide underhand - 4 sets 8-10

4 sets dorian deads - 8-12

calfs selection of ****

*update regarding bursitis*

for any1 interested reason they have come up according to physio today is i have externally rotated femers and tibia's and gate is ****ed in left foot. due to these mechanics of my legs it puts alot of stress on glutes/perinies which all attatch at greater trochanta. so these would already be tight. add to this excessive weight training and causing the muscle to become bigger and tigher means even more pressure on the greater trochanta.

Since starting cardio and mainly doing power walking and cross trainer due to the above has caused major friction and bursas to swell. I also have the worse amount of tension/adhesions in my glutes/ ischial crest etc he has ever seen to i will be booking app very soon to get this sorted which he says will help relieve some tension.

cardio will have to be on the stationary bike from now on due to this.


----------



## m14rky

u got a exercise bike indoors i plonk mine in front of the tv in the morning catch up with my sky + makes the time go faster


----------



## sizar

Hilly man your leg pic bloody hell. SOLID .. how long left till the show mate also where abouts is it ? i'm going to the one in Hayes in may


----------



## hilly

mirky im considering buying one once i get spare room sorted as dont think mum would be best pleased with it plonked infront room lol.

cheers sizar im 8 weeks out this sunday so still good while yet its nabba north in hartlepool may 23rd.

yeh mate im working on getting it sorted asap as can only do leg extensions and hamstring curls which isnt good enough dont want my legs shrinking.

update pics will be 2moro


----------



## pcuzz

Evening Hilly!

Well, finally caught up with your journal and another one I read, and I'm not even going to ask how training has been going. Judging on your pics an your legs I'd say it's been going exceptionally well mate and think yourlooking very well indeed! Big pat on the back to you mate!

Saw a comment on posing which tickled me, your right, it's not easy but I know you will get there, still loads of time left to perfect that!

So, I'm watching again mate and wish you all the beat on the next 8 weeks! Hope uni is also going well....


----------



## Rebus

m14rky said:


> u got a exercise bike indoors i plonk mine in front of the tv in the morning catch up with my sky + makes the time go faster


Exactly what i do if/when i do the bike for cardio. :cool2:


----------



## hilly

update pics - 8 weeks out weight 192.8lb







still lots of work todo. cardio upped to 50 mins pre breaky as of monday.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Your glutes are leaner than mine are 3 weeks out you fvcker!

Very impressed.


----------



## hilly

cheers mate just grinding away. still lots to come off tho want that condition nailed i do as i dont have ure fcking size do i


----------



## mrbez

Lmao, mouth shot!

Looking good mate, can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## TH0R

Very impressive improvement Hilly, keep it going bud and you'll be awesome mate


----------



## daniel.m

**** me hilly...looking really impressive man

can't wait to see the finished article


----------



## EDG301

That lat spread is a kiLLer mate!!! Hows the back dbl bicep looking?

Well done bro, your condition is going to be spot on if you carry on at this rate! I know its mentally demanding throughout the prep but it will teach you a lot of things about your body and will give you the drive to be even better next comp. But thus far, you are proving yourself to being a tough contender. If you don't place well on size, you will on condition!!! Keep it up mate


----------



## Jem

LOL I'll add to the multitude of compliments for what it's worth ....love the delts meself. Looking great hilly !


----------



## hilly

cheers lads

edge just for you


----------



## hilly

cheers jem, looking awesome in the new pics ureself. gota spread the love before i can rep ya for the improvement


----------



## Paul1990

look great mate


----------



## LittleChris

Very impressed Peter


----------



## EDG301

yep, no complaints! Except those boxers are riding a little bit to high, haha.


----------



## oaklad

looking good obviously hard work paying off might venture to that show as not too far from me!


----------



## DNC

Big difference since the last pics were taken mate:thumbup1:

Loving the full frontal shot and legs look SOLID.

With your dedication you deserve to do well.

P.s Hope thats not a leopard skin Del Boy Dressing gown on the bed?? :lol:


----------



## hilly

cheers guys appreciated. i am busting my ass with this and will continue to do so.

DNC hahaha yeh it is my mums lol.

*MASSSSSSSIVE UPDATE*

get a cheat meal this afternoon not to late around 6ish i reckon. its not an all you can eat malarky. something sensible yet nice. im going to an american diner were im thinking some form of starter then burer and curly fries then either pancakes or cheescake for dessert.

it was either this or pizza or indian lol. any1 with good ideas through them at me sharpish.


----------



## LittleChris

hilly said:


> cheers guys appreciated. i am busting my ass with this and will continue to do so.
> 
> DNC hahaha yeh it is my mums lol.
> 
> *MASSSSSSSIVE UPDATE*
> 
> get a cheat meal this afternoon not to late around 6ish i reckon. its not an all you can eat malarky. something sensible yet nice. im going to an american diner were im thinking some form of starter then burer and curly fries then either pancakes or cheescake for dessert.
> 
> it was either this or pizza or indian lol. any1 with good ideas through them at me sharpish.


Make it nice food, having done the eat all you can **** and supermarket pizzas, never as good as you expect it to be.

Nice meal out with good company. :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

awesomee awesome awesome  .... posing wise, i think u can drop into ur side chest a little more....legs look awesome from the side, i think if u dropped down a little further wud look even better....look at how low kai greene sits in tht pose....front on poses, twist ur left knee out slightly more, ur right knee is out but left is stil quite straight, twist it a cuple inches and will exagerate outer head and make ur legs look even thicker


----------



## DNC

LittleChris said:


> Make it nice food, having done the eat all you can **** and supermarket pizzas, never as good as you expect it to be.
> 
> Nice meal out with good company. :thumb:


Yeah,i'd second that.Go to some nice restaurant and order food that you love,spend some time in there relaxing and enjoying yourself

Fcuk pizza and all the crap.


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> awesomee awesome awesome  .... posing wise, i think u can drop into ur side chest a little more....legs look awesome from the side, i think if u dropped down a little further wud look even better....look at how low kai greene sits in tht pose....front on poses, twist ur left knee out slightly more, ur right knee is out but left is stil quite straight, twist it a cuple inches and will exagerate outer head and make ur legs look even thicker


cheers jordan will work on it.


----------



## hilly

ok guess i should update this. went over board with cheat suprise suprise soon as sugar hits me i loose all self control lmao. ended up being a 2 hour **** load shall we say that went like this.

apple and grapes en route to place.

started with raisen and cinnamon bagel and 2 slice french toast

main course burger in bun no chips

dessert - choc peanut butter cheesecake with caramel ice cream - best ive ever had

then to garage for

cinnamon whirl

malteser bunny

carrot cake slice

packet melon slices

only ate half the carrot cake slice

also ate 100g sprouted grain bread with peanut butter

banana muller light

3 squares new cadburys toffee apple which i dont like

small packet of raisens

feel sick/bloated etc but should sleep like a baby  first cheat meal in 8 weeks nd probs the last i imagine which is for the best as i have no control as can be seen.


----------



## LittleChris

LMAO, thats the way 

Imagine you will look pretty tidy tomorrow morning!


----------



## hilly

we shall see. i did pop 1500mg metformin as well to help shuttle things around a bit


----------



## chrisj22

Looking awesome, dude.


----------



## Guest

Look *far, far* better on those pics mate, impressed.

Nice cheat too.


----------



## sizar

TOP stuff hilly well done .. yeah these new pics are much better posing is great .. nice one mate keep it up also your arms have changed since your last pic alot. really good work


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, just grinding away daily.


----------



## Davo

looking in great nick mate! especially 8 weeks out!


----------



## m14rky

nice progress mate looking very lean.is that ur leopard print robe on the bed?i know the bloated feeling im feeling like that right now chinese,dairy milk and vienetta stuffed!


----------



## hilly

lmao no its my mums room


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking good especially so far out.

Gonna be some shredded glutes there:cool2:


----------



## FATBOY

agree with all the above m8 and for eight weeks out your condition is going to be peeled


----------



## hilly

cheers lads.

right after the totally ott cheat last night ive woke just 5 pounds heavier and to be honest look very full and vascular. this is the first time in my life i have had a cheat and actually looked better for it the next day not just fat and watery lmao. i must say its nice to be lean enough to see the different effects food has on ure appearance instead of it been hidden by fat.

however i do feel i let myself down being greedy but i dont think 1 ott cheat in 16 weeks is to bad IMO.

total rest day today clen going to 140mcg adding benadryl in for the week and cardio at 50mins as of 2moro.


----------



## LittleChris

Is the benadryl being run when you are on the Clen then?


----------



## hilly

yes mate it helps with the receptors. i no some people say it hasnt got the drug in it thats needed but both times i have used benedryl plus and ive also gotten 2 lads who i helped prep for shows to do it and we all notice it works.


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff. How long have you been using Clen now? 4 weeks or so isn't it? What was starting dose? Got heartburn today so guess that must be clen as just started it.


----------



## mal

hilly said:


> yes mate it helps with the receptors. i no some people say it hasnt got the drug in it thats needed but both times i have used benedryl plus and ive also gotten 2 lads who i helped prep for shows to do it and we all notice it works.


i was on a well known web site the other day,and were selling ketot...

in liquid 100ml very cheap.5mg per mil. uni..pharm.uk.


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> awesomee awesome awesome  .... posing wise, i think u can drop into ur side chest a little more....legs look awesome from the side, i think if u dropped down a little further wud look even better....look at how low kai greene sits in tht pose....front on poses, twist ur left knee out slightly more, ur right knee is out but left is stil quite straight, twist it a cuple inches and will exagerate outer head and make ur legs look even thicker


hilly just caught up on the pics mate, very impressive :thumbup1: .

sound advise above...


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff. How long have you been using Clen now? 4 weeks or so isn't it? What was starting dose? Got heartburn today so guess that must be clen as just started it.


5th week startng this week mate. started at 40cg

bulk and test cheers lads. yeh staying leaner helped but to be honest wish i had gone a little heavier as feel i limited muscle gain. will be going heavier this year coming and will be logging everything so see if i can do better this coming year as i need alot more size.

my body has changed massivly over 8 weeks. strict diet and cardio no cheats and ive made a massive change to my physique however gaining muscle takes a long time.


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> 5th week startng this week mate. started at 40cg
> 
> bulk and test cheers lads. yeh staying leaner helped but to be honest wish i had gone a little heavier as feel i limited muscle gain. will be going heavier this year coming and will be logging everything so see if i can do better this coming year as i need alot more size.
> 
> my body has changed massivly over 8 weeks. strict diet and cardio no cheats and ive made a massive change to my physique however gaining muscle takes a long time.


iv tried textin bk mate but signal in my house is so ****tttt......dnt u thi nk off season cardio will inhibit how u respond to cardio during prep.....i dfeo think it wud


----------



## ScottCP

Looking great for 8 weeks out mate, you came in fast!!


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Looking great for 8 weeks out mate, you came in fast!!


he has been doing 8 weeks of cardio at 135-140 everymorning :whistling: lol.....cardio=shredded


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> he has been doing 8 weeks of cardio at 135-140 everymorning :whistling: lol.....cardio=shredded


Tell me about it....

For ages i was like yeah my 1 hour of brisk walking will cover my cardio:cursing:

Now on 45 minutes twice per day on the step mill barely maintaining consciousness :lol: its working though!


----------



## hilly

cheers scott.

jordan and con i have noticed this year that having my cardio a little more intense at between 140-150bpm has made a massive difference. according to calipers/other bodyfat machines i havnt lost a lb of muscle yet either so its definatly not muscle wasting when taking gear etc. i did low intensity last year but i wont be doing that again this has made a huge different.

the extra 5 mins cardio flew over today but mainly due to a feiend being in so we had a good chat. he is doing the same show but novice class and is a big ****er, he has some of the best potential ive ever seen in my life. if the fcker wasnt so lazy he would be awesome


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> update pics - 8 weeks out weight 192.8lb
> 
> View attachment 38514
> View attachment 38515
> 
> 
> View attachment 38511
> View attachment 38512
> 
> 
> View attachment 38513
> 
> 
> still lots of work todo. cardio upped to 50 mins pre breaky as of monday.


well impressed mate,looking fkn top,8 weeks out,piece of p1ss for you to pull it in,keep going at this rate and you'll need to wrap yourself in clingfilm on the stage so your insides dont fall out:thumbup1:

excellent mate.


----------



## hilly

weeman said:


> well impressed mate,looking fkn top,8 weeks out,piece of p1ss for you to pull it in,keep going at this rate and you'll need to wrap yourself in clingfilm on the stage so your insides dont fall out:thumbup1:
> 
> excellent mate.


cheers weeman i want conditioning like u pull off.


----------



## EDG301

XJPX said:


> he has been doing 8 weeks of cardio at 135-140 everymorning :whistling: lol.....cardio=shredded


Hahahaha, Listen and learn Scott


----------



## XJPX

EDG301 said:


> Hahahaha, Listen and learn Scott


lol :lol:


----------



## hilly

trained chest and hams 2night. managed a proper normal session with hams which pleased me hopefully it wont flare bursitis up.

chest was done all slow negs really sqweezing chest hoping to try and bring it up a little as i feel its lagging compared to shoulders/arms.

low inc db - 4 sets 6-10

dec db - 4 sets 8-10

cable flys - 3 x 15

dips - bw x 20

cable stretch x 60 sec

hams

ham curls - 4 x 8-12

sldl - 4 x 12

ham curls 21's - 2 sets

stretching afterwards. been totally lifeless today worst ever diet is really kickin my ass. however wore a vest in gym first time in a few weeks and got loadsa good compliments so obv making progress.


----------



## hilly

had an extra hour in bed today and feel better for it. Also used normal rolled oats instead of oat so simple with a little sugar free diabetic maple syrup that came. not sure wether this has kept my blood sugars more stable or its down to the fact i had breaky at 9am instead of 7.30 but i dont feel as hungry or as bad today as did yesterday. will be getting up early 2moro but will have rolled oats again and see how i feel. if it is the sugar in the oats sos simple making me feel worse i will be gutted as there dam tasty ha

anyway workout doay arms

biceps

seated alt db curls - 4 sets 8-12

seated alt db hammer curls - 3 sets 8-12

preacher db conc curls 1 arm 2 sets 12

1 sets 21's

triceps

close grip bench - 4 sets 6-12 the 6 was on 120 pleased as strength is holding

v grip push down - 3 sets 15

overhead rope - 3 sets 12-15

trained in eddy ellwoods gym were i used to train with a couple of mates. can use any tan i want i found out today so thinking protan. also got colour samples for my posing trunks so just deciding on colours now.

2 good things happend today. first was i got a 65 quid george foreman for 30 quid as they priced it wrong in tesco. 2nd as im off uni have no1 to give me deep tissue massage to help with bursitis and spine issue. rang a girl who works in sunbeds for a deep tissue massage. she said she is learning sports massage so she will do massages for free if i will be a case study. she will be ringing me back. happy days


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> had an extra hour in bed today and feel better for it. Also used normal rolled oats instead of oat so simple with a little sugar free diabetic maple syrup that came. not sure wether this has kept my blood sugars more stable or its down to the fact i had breaky at 9am instead of 7.30 but i dont feel as hungry or as bad today as did yesterday. will be getting up early 2moro but will have rolled oats again and see how i feel. if it is the sugar in the oats sos simple making me feel worse i will be gutted as there dam tasty ha
> 
> anyway workout doay arms
> 
> biceps
> 
> seated alt db curls - 4 sets 8-12
> 
> seated alt db hammer curls - 3 sets 8-12
> 
> preacher db conc curls 1 arm 2 sets 12
> 
> 1 sets 21's
> 
> triceps
> 
> close grip bench - 4 sets 6-12 the 6 was on 120 pleased as strength is holding
> 
> v grip push down - 3 sets 15
> 
> overhead rope - 3 sets 12-15
> 
> trained in eddy ellwoods gym were i used to train with a couple of mates. can use any tan i want i found out today so thinking protan. also got colour samples for my posing trunks so just deciding on colours now.
> 
> 2 good things happend today. first was i got a 65 quid george foreman for 30 quid as they priced it wrong in tesco. 2nd as im off uni have no1 to give me deep tissue massage to help with bursitis and spine issue. rang a girl who works in sunbeds for a deep tissue massage. she said she is learning sports massage so she will do massages for free if i will be a case study. she will be ringing me back. happy days


all looks gd mate  , gd stuff on the sports massage 

and gd idea to mixing those 2 things together aswell....tried to tb but it wudnt send....also any news on nethin  ?


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> all looks gd mate  , gd stuff on the sports massage
> 
> and gd idea to mixing those 2 things together aswell....tried to tb but it wudnt send....also any news on nethin  ?


yeh i like the idea of mixing both. i may shoot just over a ml as well just to make sure am coverd lmao.

give me a ring if you can my mate


----------



## borostu82

how you feeling today mate?


----------



## hilly

tired mate and hungry lol. 50 mins cardio at heart rate 140+ is hard work for sure. had breakfast an hour agi and am famished.

as per my above notes even tho they dont taste as nice i may switch to rolled oats with sugar free maple syrup in as they keep me full for longer. will try them rest of the week and see how i go.


----------



## tonyc74

hilly said:


> tired mate and hungry lol. *50 mins cardio at heart rate 140+ is hard work for sure*. had breakfast an hour agi and am famished.
> 
> as per my above notes even tho they dont taste as nice i may switch to rolled oats with sugar free maple syrup in as they keep me full for longer. will try them rest of the week and see how i go.


I bet it was..any particular reason why you've gone up to 140 Hilly?


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> tired mate and hungry lol. 50 mins cardio at heart rate 140+ is hard work for sure. had breakfast an hour agi and am famished.
> 
> as per my above notes even tho they dont taste as nice i may switch to rolled oats with sugar free maple syrup in as they keep me full for longer. will try them rest of the week and see how i go.


well stick at it mate. not long now

the days drag but the weeks fly by


----------



## hilly

tonyc74 said:


> I bet it was..any particular reason why you've gone up to 140 Hilly?


its always been 140+ from the start of the prep mate


----------



## tonyc74

hilly said:


> its always been 140+ from the start of the prep mate


My mistake mate always assuming everyone is sticking to 130....just read a few pages back, ill up mine to 140 see if it works has done a good job for you.

130 is hardly shifting fat im on dbol so strength should still go up as its my first cycle and im eating well


----------



## borostu82

tonyc74 said:



> My mistake mate always assuming everyone is sticking to 130....just read a few pages back, ill up mine to 140 see if it works has done a good job for you.
> 
> 130 is hardly shifting fat im on dbol so strength should still go up as its my first cycle and im eating well


i normal stick to 125-130 and it worked for me, i suppose i varies between diff people


----------



## XJPX

tonyc74 said:


> My mistake mate always assuming everyone is sticking to 130....just read a few pages back, ill up mine to 140 see if it works has done a good job for you.
> 
> 130 is hardly shifting fat im on dbol so strength should still go up as its my first cycle and im eating well


the jump from 130-140 is surprisingly hard over an hours cardio...by the end url b knackered....


----------



## hilly

aye ive been doing it that high from the start and its kicked my ass right thru. however i have been super starving all the time, lost good weight and no muscle. much better than lower intensity last year. you will be sweating buckets when ure done like ha.

legs today again working round hip etc

extensions - 4 sets 10-15

leg press - 4 sets 10-15

2 sets leg press feet together - 25 reps for both

2 sets 1 leg extensions done 1 after the other no rest.

calfs

standing with 6 sec neg and 4 sec pause - 3 sets 10-15 reps

4 sets to press reps 10-12


----------



## tonyc74

XJPX said:


> the jump from 130-140 is surprisingly hard over an hours cardio...by the end url b knackered....


Just did 30 mins tonight to ease myself in sweating like pig after 10mins...surprising the difference it makes going up to 140 cant wait to try it pre brek....:laugh:!


----------



## hilly

so had rolled oats this morning. no hypo issues and feel tired but much better than i did yesterday.

this confirms what i have always thought that i am incredibly insulin sensitive and will now do more research to see how i can use this to me benefit and also what i need to do to prevent fat gain in the future etc


----------



## RACK

I've just read through this mate and I feel exactly the same with oat-so-simple. I need to read up more but can never seem to get my head around the insulin sensitive stuff.


----------



## hilly

RACK said:


> I've just read through this mate and I feel exactly the same with oat-so-simple. I need to read up more but can never seem to get my head around the insulin sensitive stuff.


I actually ink my issue is not being insulin sensitive altho its a possibily but i obviously over excrete insulin when i take in sugar.

for example there is between 12-16g sugar in the 2 packs oat so simple. this is causing me to hypo so im obv over producing slin.

i do take alot of things to help with insulin sensitivity which means better uptake of sugar from blood into tissue. this added with the over excretion is causing the hypo issues.

it just confirms what i have always thought. eating anything sugar based makes me fat even cheats. I managed to stay leaner than ever by staying away from sugar even during off season and unfortunatly its something i will have to d forever to remain remotely lean.

not a problem as the benefit is i can cause insulin spikes easier to need to use less slin lmao or none even


----------



## hilly

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate, so if you really sensitive to slin then do you get hypo at higher blood sugar levels? I ask as I get hypo at 4.8mmol which is normal range for most


No im ok down to around 4 then when i drop below 3 i start to feel really bad. this is why im not sure if its insulin sensitivity thats an actual issue as well as the over realease of insulin of just the over release if that makes sense.


----------



## Lois_Lane

You look awesome in the avvy, that is all.


----------



## TH0R

Agree with Con, looking superb in the Avvy:thumb:

Aren't we all super sensitive to sugary sh1t Hilly? Certainly makes me fat:whistling:

and any salt and a little dehydration makes me balloon nowadays, is this because

we follow such strict regimes and are usually adequately hydrated?

I often feel hypo after a heavy weights session, is this normal?

I ask because last week I went away, put a tight shirt on and before end of night

I was sprouting out of it all over. Seriously, buttons were flying off:rolleye: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Lois_Lane said:


> You look awesome in the avvy, that is all.


Yeah that!

I saw your post in Jem's journal and thought ""...looking good mister with 7.5 weeks still to go....v impressive!


----------



## Jay.32

Lois_Lane said:


> You look awesome in the avvy, that is all.


 Definatly!

Better to be ready early than late Hilly, but be careful you dont burn off them gains to quick.

you will impress all when you get on that stage:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> You look awesome in the avvy, that is all.


cheers con, should see some good changes this next couple of weeks when deca and dbol is droped out i should drop some water and maybe see my bottom abs finers crossed lmao.

*So if you are over releasing that would lead to fat gain yes through glucose being shuttled from blood into tissue etc and ultimately fat storage. I thinks its in liver isn't it but anyway ???*

*
Sounds like you have the 2 options nailed for yours. Any tests you can get done to check? *

col this is my thinking. if i over produce slin then anytime i eat something remotely sugary with fat its just going to get stored. for example my intention when i stoped dieting was to add a good few more egg yolkes to my omelete and have oats so simple. but if the oats so simple is causing me to have such an insulin spike then eating the extra fat at the same times is a no no as will most likely get stored. means i will try and consume everything low sugar and diet will be more pro/fat meals and pro/carb meals as will suite me better. if my thinking is correct that is.

Tel we are all sensitive yeh but to packs of oats so simple doesnt make most people produce so much slin there sugars drop down to 2-3 lmao altho th fact that i am dieting will over exagerate this most dont have the issue i believe.

KATE much appreciated thnks for poping in.

Jay cheers pal glad ure following along. i just want to come in the best condition i can but i will be careful not to loose muscle. im hoping to be ready early then ease off and cruise in :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

looking good in the avi hilly, defo think your going to be bang on come show day:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> You look awesome in the avvy, that is all.





borostu82 said:


> looking good in the avi hilly, defo think your going to be bang on come show day:thumbup1:


cheers mate, just plodding along and putting the graft in


----------



## XJPX

banging pic mate, cheers for sortin tht for me,tried to text back lol.....im gonna need a new phone for wen at home haha


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> banging pic mate, cheers for sortin tht for me,tried to text back lol.....im gonna need a new phone for wen at home haha


cheers mate and no worries


----------



## hilly

shoulders 2night

seated db press - 4 sets 6-12

seated db side lats - 4 sets 9-12

bent over 1 arm rear delt - 4 sets 12-15

stand shrugs on smith - 4 sets 15-30 reps

calfs - as gate in left foot has collapsed have alot of pain so have to be careful again lol so just did what i could

first 2 sets and i feel real strong then rest of workout i just fall flat on my **** and am out of breath etc and lack drive/energy but not end of world.

next time i prep i think i will go with more frequent training sessions but less working sets. i feel this would suit me better but i will follow alex this time.


----------



## hilly

having to take my rest day today as gym is close but open sunday for some reason. its also closed bloody monday. am tempted to go for a walk but worried incase of flaming up bursas pushing it to much will see closer to the time.

have also noticed right quad is very tight maybe pulled it a little so guna focus on lots of stretches today.


----------



## RACK

Looking awesome in the new avi mate!


----------



## hilly

cheers rack.

col - yeh im picking up stuff left right and center lol. the main issues with the bursitis is due to my body mechanics and having externally rotated femers and tibia so just one of those things unfortunatly.

i think i have just pulled my quad somehow this week but will massage and hot bath it today plus my usual 2 stretching and posing sessions.

order pro tan competition tan and the pro tan gloss this week. have also orderd my posing trunks. red and black and will decide on the day which colour.

weight today was 191.2lb so friday to friday loss is 2.8lb which is pretty decent considering the stupid amount of food i greedily chowed last sat but shows it did the trick and the occasional cheat does not hurt.

will update with the changes for this coming week over the weekend at some point as there are a few


----------



## ScottCP

Hi mate, just looking into fine tuning my last weeks diet/gear protocal.. just wonderd if you think there is a benifit to adding in dbol or oxy the last >10 days to fill myself out that little bit more. Have been told i shouldnt hold water at that stage just water within the muscle.


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Hi mate, just looking into fine tuning my last weeks diet/gear protocal.. just wonderd if you think there is a benifit to adding in dbol or oxy the last >10 days to fill myself out that little bit more. Have been told i shouldnt hold water at that stage just water within the muscle.


i kno the question wasnt aimed at me, but my opinion is thts a ridiculous idea, mate id be more worried about gettin fckin shredded....u r already cumin in full enuff cos u aint dieted hard enuff.....


----------



## Lois_Lane

XJPX said:


> i kno the question wasnt aimed at me, but my opinion is thts a ridiculous idea, mate id be more worried about gettin fckin shredded....u r already cumin in full enuff cos u aint dieted hard enuff.....


Lol, 100% truth there..........not full enough PMSL


----------



## hilly

ScottCP said:


> Hi mate, just looking into fine tuning my last weeks diet/gear protocal.. just wonderd if you think there is a benifit to adding in dbol or oxy the last >10 days to fill myself out that little bit more. Have been told i shouldnt hold water at that stage just water within the muscle.


I have head of people using oxys in this way and u are on the right line in that it can help fill the muscle cells up with water. However i would want to do a trial run first before i even thought of doing it for a show and i dont feel you have any time to trial it at all.

what i would suggest is after you have done ure show get back on the diet for 7 days then intro the oxys and redow ure final show week. this will allow you to see the difference.

its all about knowing ure body so well that you can use compounds to make ure cells volumise and hold more water without it spiiling into extra cellular water but its a very very tricky area that i would say would be hard to justify the risk/effort for the exztra benefit.

its like using glycerol.nos supps pre stage but a prolonged effect i believe.

not something i would try but would be very interesting to see the pic results if you had the dedication and thirst for knowledge to diet for another week or 2 to trial it out and take pics.


----------



## ScottCP

hilly said:


> I have head of people using oxys in this way and u are on the right line in that it can help fill the muscle cells up with water. However i would want to do a trial run first before i even thought of doing it for a show and i dont feel you have any time to trial it at all.
> 
> what i would suggest is after you have done ure show get back on the diet for 7 days then intro the oxys and redow ure final show week. this will allow you to see the difference.
> 
> its all about knowing ure body so well that you can use compounds to make ure cells volumise and hold more water without it spiiling into extra cellular water but its a very very tricky area that i would say would be hard to justify the risk/effort for the exztra benefit.
> 
> its like using glycerol.nos supps pre stage but a prolonged effect i believe.
> 
> not something i would try but would be very interesting to see the pic results if you had the dedication and thirst for knowledge to diet for another week or 2 to trial it out and take pics.


Thanks for that mate, i pritty much agree to, like the other guys have said i am not going to come in super-ripped so this time its not going to make much differance and probably do my physique more harm than good.

May do what you say and test out a few things after this show is over


----------



## hilly

ScottCP said:


> Thanks for that mate, i pritty much agree to, like the other guys have said i am not going to come in super-ripped so this time its not going to make much differance and probably do my physique more harm than good.
> 
> *May do what you say and test out a few things after this show is over*


Its the perfect time to do so mate if ure wanting to experiment.,

If i hadnt been on for so long i would be doing the same myself.

Im hoping to be lean enough 2/3 weeks out to have a practice carb up etc but will discuss this with alex closer to the time.

if you do decide to run a trial would appreciate you leting me know the results:thumb:


----------



## EDG301

ScottCP said:


> May do what you say and test out a few things after this show is over


Like fvck you will, hahah :lol:


----------



## clarkey

Hilly just saw your pics mate, you my friend are looking great huge changes keep up the good work. I know you may of already put this so apologies, but what class are u planning on entering?


----------



## hilly

clarkey said:


> Hilly just saw your pics mate, you my friend are looking great huge changes keep up the good work. I know you may of already put this so apologies, but what class are u planning on entering?


cheers clarkey appreciated. i will enter nabba first timers in may 23rd as its 5 mins from my house.

i wanted to do the expo as well as the nabba show originally was the weekend before but they moved it as my weight is going to be under 13 stone for sure so i could have made the classic class but cnt do this now.


----------



## Guest

Looking in great condition mate you'll come in looking fantastic. Have had my eye on this journal for a while glad to see it's going well.


----------



## leafman

Just had a catch up, lookin ace in avy Hilly all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers lad appreciated. should see some proper changes over next couple of weeks now dropping deca and dbol should shed some water


----------



## hilly

cardio done

trained back

underhand pull downs - 4 sets 8-12

overhand bb rows - 4 sets 6-12

ez bar cable rows to chest - 4 sets 10-12

2 sets dorian style deads with db's - reps 10-12

2 sets hypers - 12-15 reps

done.


----------



## hilly

cardio done this morning as had friday off cardio due to gym being closed muppets.

no cheats this week of course  not end of world i suppose.

changes as of today.

proviron added in 25mg am and 25mg pm.

t3 25mcg added in pre cardio - dam did i sweat today with this.

eq added in last saturday was last jab of deca

dbol dropped

clen still at 140mcg and not going any higher as used benadryl and am getting the shakes big style again.

looking forward to seeing some changes now the deca/dbol has gone see if and how much water they have been making me hold.

did my usual posing practice for 5 mins after cardio and it put me in a terrible mood. yes im getting leaner but i look like a fcking school boy. i really dont have the muscle to be a competitive bodybuilder but this is something i am going to massivly improve over the next year. major bulk here i come


----------



## Dig

hilly said:


> cardio done this morning as had friday off cardio due to gym being closed muppets.
> 
> no cheats this week of course  not end of world i suppose.
> 
> changes as of today.
> 
> proviron added in 25mg am and 25mg pm.
> 
> t3 25mcg added in pre cardio - dam did i sweat today with this.
> 
> eq added in last saturday was last jab of deca
> 
> dbol dropped
> 
> clen still at 140mcg and not going any higher as used benadryl and am getting the shakes big style again.
> 
> looking forward to seeing some changes now the deca/dbol has gone see if and how much water they have been making me hold.
> 
> did my usual posing practice for 5 mins after cardio and it put me in a terrible mood. yes im getting leaner but i look like a fcking school boy.* i really dont have the muscle to be a competitive bodybuilder* but this is something i am going to massivly improve over the next year. major bulk here i come


I agree in one sense in that you dont carry huge amounts of mass, but i also think with guys like JP and Con around the same kind of age and carrying lots of muscle it makes you be harder on yourself as you will compare yourself to these guys.

Tbh i dont think it's a bad thing as it will only make you push yourself harder.

Dont get me wrong i dont think you will look out of place on stage, the improvements in your physique over the time you've been prepping have been really impressive imo. Keep focussed with the prep and although not huge i think you will look good come comp time.

Also with your dedication i think over the next couple of years you will make massive improvements (to a physique that is already better than many people inc me) :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dig said:


> I agree in one sense in that you dont carry huge amounts of mass, but i also think with guys like JP and Con around the same kind of age and carrying lots of muscle it makes you be harder on yourself as you will compare yourself to these guys.


Holy **** Neil get to the docs you must be ill did you just compliment me?!

Mate i went through the same thing last year. I looked like **** compared to how i wanted but i still won no problem. My point is you don't know how others will look. I actually really like your physique and am jealous you can make a lighter weight look good. Be thankful you don't have to become a brick in order to look good. Fvck i know one guy my age 5ft11 walking around at 320lb off season and 250lb on stage but he looks like a sack of ****....a very large sack of **** but **** all the same.

Also the gains you will make by next year will be stupid. I made crazy gains and that was with taking 4 months off training and bb eating then a 2 month off season and then straight back into dieting. I am at least 10lb of pure muscle larger this year. You are a smart guy with proper planning no reason you can't be 20lb heavier next year. Look at Jordan he was pretty small last year and now well he is a right bull!


----------



## hilly

Cheers dig, im focusing on getting my condition spot on as this will have to be my strong point and something i no i can focus on nailing.

Means alot coming from you con and this next year is without a doubt going to be a productive yet healthy off season that is for sure.


----------



## hilly

no cardio today as gym i go to early was closed so today is day off and will do cardio this coming sunday.

trained chest and hams today and poss bad idea with the hams as right quad is now killing me. have bought some deep freeze rub and will use this during the day and hope for the best.

i have had more injuries during this prep than my entire life i do no think im made to compete lmao.

alas the workout

Inc db press - 4 sets 6-10

chin press wide grip - 4 sets 6-12

dips - 2 sets 8-15

cables 2 sets 12-15 reps

hams

curls - 3 sets 8-12

sldl - 3 sets 12 reps

didnt do any more as quad was killing.


----------



## dmcc

Hilly ditch the Deep Freeze. It doesn't work. Use actual ice instead - like an ice pack from a cool box wrapped in a tea towel. That will really penetrate into the muscle and have a better effect. 10 mins on, 10 off, 10 on. Leave 30 mins before doing it again.


----------



## hilly

ok mate will do cheers pal.


----------



## dmcc

The topical stuff doesn't work that well, same with Deep Heat - I use a water bottle or gel pack instead. Much better.


----------



## wannabehuge89

Havn't posted on ur journal before mate, but fk me, ur condition is looking good. what show are you going to be competing at?


----------



## hilly

cheers pal icing it as we speak.

wanna - nabba north first timers in 7 weeks. cheers


----------



## wannabehuge89

Cool, well I hope ur prep keeps on rolling along the right way


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good chest/hamstring workout mate, hope the quad feels better, injuries during a prep must pretty damn annoying eh


----------



## hilly

trained arms

biceps

stand ez bar rest pause set - 10/5/4

seated db hammers - 4 sets - 8-15 reps

seated db concentration - 2 sets 10-12 reps

triceps

smith close grip bench ars eoff bench dc style - 4 sets 8-12 reps

overhead stand db ext - 3 sets 8-12

rope rest pause set - 12/6/5


----------



## kawikid

Just noticed, if you google ukmuscle, your name comes up as a quick link option and it links straight to your profile page.

Superstar status Hilly


----------



## hilly

lol ure joking, better change that nasty pic then


----------



## XJPX

kawikid said:


> Just noticed, if you google ukmuscle, your name comes up as a quick link option and it links straight to your profile page.
> 
> Superstar status Hilly


haha i noticed this the other day buddy, i thort it must of been becos i go on ur thread lots but if thts on everyones thts fookin cool haha :thumb: , jus got ur text in my stupid house...wil try to tb


----------



## hilly

shoulders today - am cardio was hard as **** killed me almost passed out strugled to breath at one point.

not even guna bother writing the workout up as have ****ed my neck same place i did last time when i had to get spine re aligned altho it doesnt feel as bad. guna get a hot bath and pop some nurofen and hoipe for the best.

FEELINGS

to be honest if i wake up 2moro morning and my neck is ****ed i can see me sacking this right off and enjoying the rebound. im not looking for sympathy off any1 and i no all will say its a waste and only 6 weeks left but here are my thoughts.

1 - strength is dropping and im still getting injured. i havnt enjoyed a training session in weeks and weeks.

2 - im picking up injuries all overm havnt squated in weeks which after spending a year bring up my legs worries me.

3 - getting on stage is not worth ****ing my body up as it feels now.

4 - i have exams and assignments etc due over the next 6 weeks and this show is interfering.

5 - im a moody, unsociable person at the moment and dnt like it at all.

will re evaluate in the morning. going for a hot bath and to rest up


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> shoulders today - am cardio was hard as **** killed me almost passed out strugled to breath at one point.
> 
> not even guna bother writing the workout up as have ****ed my neck same place i did last time when i had to get spine re aligned altho it doesnt feel as bad. guna get a hot bath and pop some nurofen and hoipe for the best.
> 
> FEELINGS
> 
> to be honest if i wake up 2moro morning and my neck is ****ed i can see me sacking this right off and enjoying the rebound. im not looking for sympathy off any1 and i no all will say its a waste and only 6 weeks left but here are my thoughts.
> 
> 1 - strength is dropping and im still getting injured. i havnt enjoyed a training session in weeks and weeks.
> 
> 2 - im picking up injuries all overm havnt squated in weeks which after spending a year bring up my legs worries me.
> 
> 3 - getting on stage is not worth ****ing my body up as it feels now.
> 
> 4 - i have exams and assignments etc due over the next 6 weeks and this show is interfering.
> 
> 5 - im a moody, unsociable person at the moment and dnt like it at all.
> 
> will re evaluate in the morning. going for a hot bath and to rest up


mate the moodynes and being unsociable comes with it being ur first show, get it out the way n url soon feel better....if u pull out url regret it i gaurentee it...i think ther r stages of everyones diet where they consider pulling out....its normal...

the injury part jus ease of the heavy weghts slightly....at this stage u wont enjoy training....and thts gonna get worse...but post comp on reflection tht feeling is well worth it.

Ur in ur first year....all u hav to do is pass....u can do tht just by turning up so shush about assignments lol.

the neck issue is a problem...however u need to jus try relax and see what u can do....dnt giv it a day...thts not long enuff...the mood swings r gonna occur...spec at thsi stage wen ur changing compounds and more letro is going in etc....giv it a week n then make a decision.....or try to battle it out to 4 weeks out n then see how u feel if ur ready to take on the last 4.


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> mate the moodynes and being unsociable comes with it being ur first show, get it out the way n url soon feel better....if u pull out url regret it i gaurentee it...i think ther r stages of everyones diet where they consider pulling out....its normal...
> 
> the injury part jus ease of the heavy weghts slightly....at this stage u wont enjoy training....and thts gonna get worse...but post comp on reflection tht feeling is well worth it.
> 
> Ur in ur first year....all u hav to do is pass....u can do tht just by turning up so shush about assignments lol.
> 
> the neck issue is a problem...however u need to jus try relax and see what u can do....dnt giv it a day...thts not long enuff...the mood swings r gonna occur...spec at thsi stage wen ur changing compounds and more letro is going in etc....giv it a week n then make a decision.....or try to battle it out to 4 weeks out n then see how u feel if ur ready to take on the last 4.


I no mate ure right, its just i enjoy training so much but this is taking the fun out of it. i went in looking forward to blasting shoulders and within 2 sets neck went.

think from now on when i train shoulders will do presses last. its my fault the osteo said i shouldnt even train em for a month lol.

just narked that its not the diet killin me my body is just lettin me down and there aint **** i can do about it


----------



## hilly

think im going to drop volume in workouts as well from 12 working sets to 10 for bigger parts and 8 for smaller parts. i feel i may be overtraining.

have also emailed alex about training 6 days per week and having hams by themselves as this monday and last by the time im done training chest hams are getting a sloppy workout due to lack of energy


----------



## XJPX

mate iv felt like tht for past 6 months....the last gym session i enjoyed was 6 weeks out of the brits n was chest and biceps....i remember the gym session cos iv not enjoyed one since haha.....wen u push ur body the way we do its gonna happen.....jus gotta get thru these 6 weeks n then enjoy sum time off. honestly i promise u gettin onstage will b worth it.....ur gonna achieve sum insaneeee condition, and ur gonna hav a nice rested rebound n once back into things it will b awesome. 6 weeks is literally nuffin....jus no more shoulder pressing, nuffin stupid....pre fatigue things now with isolation or start with fst 7 n kill tht body part so u cant move heavy weights.......

jus need to check urself wen u hav doubts about doing it.....the last 4 weeks of my first show in my mind i wanted to quit everyday lol....but we aint quiters....leave the quiting to sumone else


----------



## RACK

Hope your neck's better in the morning mate


----------



## hilly

ure right mate im being a bitch to be honest. will shape myself up. cheers kido


----------



## Jem

kawikid said:


> Just noticed, if you google ukmuscle, your name comes up as a quick link option and it links straight to your profile page.
> 
> Superstar status Hilly


I get DB and Miss BC :confused1:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> ure right mate im being a bitch to be honest. *will shape myself up*. cheers kido


you just told me to do that yesterday ...so take your own medicine biatch  ...seriously - your determination, focus and discipline is wicked hilly. Your getting on that stage ...and you know it :thumb:


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> you just told me to do that yesterday ...so take your own medicine biatch  ...seriously - your determination, focus and discipline is wicked hilly. Your getting on that stage ...and you know it :thumb:


cheers jem


----------



## FATBOY

its hard buddy no doubt and as well as the physical set backs you now have the mind games to contend with,

but your not alone i would say 99 percent of people who compete go through this at some point.

as regards your injuries you can work round them hell you have been doing lol,

poundages dont mean **** at this stage neither do squats you are as big as you ever will be for this show, its all about the condition which is bang on anyway.

as jordan says m8 you will regret it if you pull out now sitting in the crowd aint the same.


----------



## mck

hilly said:


> shoulders today - am cardio was hard as **** killed me almost passed out strugled to breath at one point.
> 
> not even guna bother writing the workout up as have ****ed my neck same place i did last time when i had to get spine re aligned altho it doesnt feel as bad. guna get a hot bath and pop some nurofen and hoipe for the best.
> 
> FEELINGS
> 
> to be honest if i wake up 2moro morning and my neck is ****ed i can see me sacking this right off and enjoying the rebound. im not looking for sympathy off any1 and i no all will say its a waste and only 6 weeks left but here are my thoughts.
> 
> 1 - strength is dropping and im still getting injured. i havnt enjoyed a training session in weeks and weeks.
> 
> 2 - im picking up injuries all overm havnt squated in weeks which after spending a year bring up my legs worries me.
> 
> 3 - getting on stage is not worth ****ing my body up as it feels now.
> 
> 4 - i have exams and assignments etc due over the next 6 weeks and this show is interfering.
> 
> 5 - im a moody, unsociable person at the moment and dnt like it at all.
> 
> will re evaluate in the morning. going for a hot bath and to rest up


hi mate im doing the north first timers to. good luck and stick to it iv been going through all these same emotions its a head game when your low on carbs. iv nearly quit my job, im moody and snappy as out. also had shoulder probs which i thought was gonna be bad but healed quicker than expected knee is giving me problems also. its only six weeks so keep your head up. all the hard work you put in so far why stop now.

i dont know wht your diets like at the minute but maybe your under eating(which isnt always good for burning fat) or doing to much cardio? i uped my food intake a tiny amount on carbs fat and protien and now its seems to have give me a mental boost and also kickstart my fat burning so u might just need some fine tuning to help. also are you taking vitamins especilly b vitimins, and st johns wart the b vitamins and st johns will help with your mood also you could try l-carnitine which is good for enhanceing your mood aswell as helping burning fat and helps fatiuge.

keep it up mate, your pictures are looking good looking around my size apart from the hieght (6'4") so hopefully i can get the diet off to a tee


----------



## hilly

fatboy cheers mate,

mck - cheers mate yeh im taking all my vits etc 4000iu vitd3 per day which is best supp ive ever took.

Nah im not under eating mate still getting 2400 cals so not bad at all. just sick of getting major injuries. cheers for popin in and will see you up there pal.

well cardio this morning done neck is tight so no weights today and probs for rest of the week as only got back and quads todo and dont think doing back is a good idea due to neck/spine issue and right quad is still swollen.

will update with weight 2moro and decide if im putting picks up now or waiting till 4 weeks out.


----------



## hilly

ok guys 6 weeks and 2 days out. just putting up the one front relaxed shot. cnt be ****d taking pics od all diff poses etc to be honest this week feel i look **** etc.

weight here is 187.8lb so a 3.4lb loss this week. quality isnt very good just snapped it in the bathroom after cardio.


----------



## Paul1990

look great mate, excellent v-taper.


----------



## hilly

cheers lads, 6 weeks and 2 days col


----------



## Magic Torch

Pete be careful you dont come in too early pal, your not looking too far away and 3.4lbs in a week is a lot! Be careful you dont do the classic over diet and burn sh1t loads of muscle too! What are your lower back and ass looking like?


----------



## willsey4

Your coming in too early!

Im coming in too late!

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

for 6 weeks out thats a great pic....

are you worrying about over dieting?


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> ok guys 6 weeks and 2 days out. just putting up the one front relaxed shot. cnt be ****d taking pics od all diff poses etc to be honest this week feel i look **** etc.
> 
> weight here is 187.8lb so a 3.4lb loss this week. quality isnt very good just snapped it in the bathroom after cardio.
> 
> View attachment 38862


6 weeks out mate, I think you can allow yoursefl more cheats and more calories or you might end up over dieting

Good condition tho:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

deffo ease off on the diet mate you're about 4 weeks premature there. Looking fuking well actually so ignore your head but get a few filthy big refeeds in you over the next week and a half


----------



## hilly

cheers for the comments guys.

I have sent pic to alex and he has said may get refeed/cheat this weekend again as im looking a little flat and ahead like use have said. will post up pics from back and sides etc 2moro when i get em taken.


----------



## RACK

V-taper is V good mate!!! Well impressive


----------



## TH0R

Looking good mate, lats are insane


----------



## Jem

I'd comment but someone would say I was perving :whistling:

woohoo cheat hilly ! Great news ...2 Malteser Bunnies are gonna get it then :thumb:


----------



## clarkey

Looking very good Hilly...like others have said I def think u can afford to have a few more calories especially cheat meal, more than anything its good for your state of mind as well as your body. Ive done it both ways with and without a cheat and if u ask me I always find that one cheat per week helps keep me sane and gives me the energy to train in the gym otherwise I feel like im running on empty, but like you say mate its down to the guy that is prepping you and he def knows he stuff looking at how well you are looking:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

i think u look spot on for 6 weeks out mate.....i think maybe a clean refeed isnt a bad idea....but with ur insulin senstivity and ur bodies lower ab fat and the likn between the two crap food shud stay out IMO.

I guarentee Alex will come back and say ur not early at all but absolutely spot on, uv seen sum of the pics over on promuscle of guys alex preps thtr 12 weeks out n in ur condition...they love cruising in which is wat ur gonna do  ...keep it going


----------



## hilly

cheers every1. this last week or 2 has been hard work but ive plodded on and will continue to do so.

Yeh jordan once i get some full body shots to alex 2moro he is going to decide but he does agree im looking a little flat but bang on target which pleases me but if im truthful i still feel i have alot to come off and would like to be further on.

never happy tho are we


----------



## LittleChris

Overdieting- pretty sure Alex is aiming to get Hilly down peeled and have him eating a good amount of grub in the final few weeks, rather than going hell for leather in final weeks as been too slack earlier on.

Safe to say Alex knows how to get people in to shape looking at past results and on himself!

Great stuff anyway


----------



## Lois_Lane

You look fine to me mate, honestly that kind of picture taken in the mirror makes you look leaner than you are any way. Keep it up!


----------



## hilly

cheers lads.

spot on con with the pic. i will be taking some in natural light in the morning if the weather pics up


----------



## Uriel

hilly said:


> cheers lads.
> 
> spot on con with the pic. i will be taking some in natural light in the morning if the weather pics up


need a bit of unidirectional light coming straight down to show the cuts in relief mate - daylight makes you look fairly flat too IME


----------



## Greyphantom

Hilly you are looking seriously good mate... brilliant work...


----------



## hilly

ok took my weight this morning as had forgot to put scales away and droped another 1lb since yester so thats a 4.5lb drop from last friday to sat. have emailed alex expressing my concerns.

took pics but they were ****e have sent em to alex.

heres a quick leg snap i liked from last night.



and then a rear shot so can use can asses complete physique


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> ok took my weight this morning as had forgot to put scales away and droped another 1lb since yester so thats a 4.5lb drop from last friday to sat. have emailed alex expressing my concerns.
> 
> took pics but they were ****e have sent em to alex.
> 
> heres a quick leg snap i liked from last night.
> 
> View attachment 38900
> 
> 
> and then a rear shot so can use can asses complete physique
> 
> View attachment 38901


rear relaxed looks awesome mate, look perfectly balanced up top, waist looks stupidly small....only weakness i see is in ur hammies thickness, make sur u twist ur toes outwards in tht position, will allow to see the whole sides of ur legs...will giv the illusion of them having greater depth to them


----------



## Lois_Lane

Looking good Peter, very good!


----------



## TinyGuy

lol i google uk muscle earlier, this site came up, and underneath that were som internal links to places to go on the site, check this out:


----------



## hilly

cheers con

just received email im to have a big cheat/refeed starting now so just booked a table and had a couple protein bars lol lovely


----------



## roy

Top journal hilly.. Looking awesome keep up the good work!!


----------



## FATBOY

if you have a good cheat tonight you will look awsome when you get up in he morning m8 you will have veins everywere ,


----------



## dmcc

Jesus Pete those legs are shredded already!


----------



## hilly

thnks for poppin in boys. knowing all you guys look in makes me keep going as to not look stupid.

well big cheat i was told to have and that i did if i can stop myself from being sick before i go bed.

went like this--- 2 packs oats so simple, raisens and 2 protein bars and a rice cake with jam and peanut butter. then went for meal had mushrooms on flat bread to start, chicken and prawn curry, naan and chips then apple pie for desert. then hits mcds for a hamburger and milkshake. have just eaten 4 cookies and 2 malteser bunnies.

booooom


----------



## Jem

OMFG ! that's a cheat ...


----------



## hilly

ure dam right - copying james L aint i hahah with a little rams and weeman thrown in


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> OMFG ! that's a cheat ...


damn straight tths how to cheat.....i gaurentee his next one will beat tht.....i had one tht killledddd tht...but i got a bit told off by Paul for it hha


----------



## hilly

well passed out on couch when i woke at 1am also had 2 bowls coco pops, 2 more cookies and a creme egg plus 3 mini eggs. proper **** load this was.

after all the food and drinking as much water as i can woke up this morning and only 3.5lb heavier LMFAO. now thats a sign i was def depleted. veins in my legs going crazy. ohh im also bloody starving. waiting for gym to open guna do a lil cardio and have sauna.

keepin in line with keeping the journal nice and update below are pics front relaxed from friday before cheat depleted and then same pic from thos morning watery and full.

pre cheat



post cheat


----------



## hilly

changes this week.

no adjustments to diet or drug dosages etc.

will be splitting my growth up 2iu pre am cardio and 2iu pre bed as a test for the last 4 weeks of use.


----------



## FATBOY

thats the magic of depletion buddy i would say in half the shows ive done ive looked better the day after with all the crap post show.

and yet im still scared to at the night b4 go figure


----------



## jw007

Fair bit fuller there, and still just as cut


----------



## MissBC

looking good hilly....what show you doing again... what weight are you at the mo etc?


----------



## hilly

chers miss bc. Was 196ish lb sat morning. doing nabba north first timers in 6 weeks today


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> chers miss bc. Was 196ish lb sat morning. doing nabba north first timers in 6 weeks today


ah nice.. good luck 6 weeks goes FAST :lol:

whos prepping you?


----------



## hilly

cheers and i hope so.

guy called alex azarian from usa


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> chers miss bc. Was 196ish lb sat morning. doing nabba north first timers *in 6 weeks today*


looking real good for 6 weeks out buddy! im still in 2 mindes if i will do my comp or not and every time i read your posts i get nervous for you! lol you thought any more about your routine?


----------



## Lois_Lane

I had the same experience this year for a couple of my cheats by not having them often my weight did not change very much.

Lol at the routine i will be up on stage in a few days and have still not decided what i should do for the free posing.....


----------



## weeman

FATBOY said:


> thats the magic of depletion buddy i would say in half the shows ive done ive looked better the day after with all the crap post show.
> 
> and yet im still scared to at the night b4 go figure


a lot of guys THINK this but if they were to tan up and get back on the stage the following day after the binge i reckon they wouldnt look as good as they think they do,ie yes they will be mega fuller but once under the harsh lights of the stage and stood next to peeled guys it would be apparent the amount of water thats been put on as well


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> I had the same experience this year for a couple of my cheats by not having them often my weight did not change very much.
> 
> Lol at the routine i will be up on stage in a few days and have still not decided what i should do for the free posing.....


how you deal with the nerves?


----------



## Lois_Lane

weeman said:


> a lot of guys THINK this but if they were to tan up and get back on the stage the following day after the binge i reckon they wouldnt look as good as they think they do,ie yes they will be mega fuller but once under the harsh lights of the stage and stood next to peeled guys it would be apparent the amount of water thats been put on as well


What about if you were to do it with a heavy dose of lasix?


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> a lot of guys THINK this but if they were to tan up and get back on the stage the following day after the binge i reckon they wouldnt look as good as they think they do,ie yes they will be mega fuller but once under the harsh lights of the stage and stood next to peeled guys it would be apparent the amount of water thats been put on as well


good point


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> how you deal with the nerves?


Nerves? Lol i really don't get nerves from things like this mate. Now going to a bank and setting up an account or talking to some one i don't know on the phone gives me nerves but this kind of thing not at all


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Nerves? Lol i really don't get nerves from things like this mate. Now going to a bank and setting up an account or talking to some one i don't know on the phone gives me nerves but this kind of thing not at all


lol i can lol most things and never ever get nervous but just thinking about getting up and doing a free pose routine my dick shrivels up and i start to feal sick! lol


----------



## weeman

Lois_Lane said:


> What about if you were to do it with a heavy dose of lasix?


Its defo a factor to involve in it,i know a few people who tried the sh1tload method and used lasix too,seemed to be very hit n miss,the guys in question were in excellent condition in the first place so takes that part out of the equation.

For me i've learned that even mega loading on clean carbs using aldactone and lasix combined still doesnt save me from the water retention that happens,last year i tried binge carbing with all sorts of crap food and looked like a marshmallow by the time i got on stage lol

However i do have a mate who nailed it on the head using mega doses aldactone in run up and went crazy with eating sh1t combined with insulin,a little lasix on the day of the show,the rebound and cpl other factors left him in hospital the day after the show tho unfotunately!


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i can lol most things and never ever get nervous but just thinking about getting up and doing a free pose routine my dick shrivels up and i start to feal sick! lol


Trust me buddy just like on here i am a cocky cnut in real life also and i love nothing more than the free posing routine. ALL EYES ONE ME!!!!!

I have my song cut and read to go "for who the bells toll" by Metallica. Its heavy which allows me to hit a few good shots with not farfing around. I will let every one else pose to the normal hip hop **** every one seems to pose to



weeman said:


> Its defo a factor to involve in it,i know a few people who tried the sh1tload method and used lasix too,seemed to be very hit n miss,the guys in question were in excellent condition in the first place so takes that part out of the equation.
> 
> For me i've learned that even mega loading on clean carbs using aldactone and lasix combined still doesnt save me from the water retention that happens,last year i tried binge carbing with all sorts of crap food and looked like a marshmallow by the time i got on stage lol
> 
> However i do have a mate who nailed it on the head using mega doses aldactone in run up and went crazy with eating sh1t combined with insulin,a little lasix on the day of the show,the rebound and cpl other factors left him in hospital the day after the show tho unfotunately!


Gotcha:beer:


----------



## DB

looking good mate 

awesome taper


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> Trust me buddy just like on here i am a cocky cnut in real life also and i love nothing more than the free posing routine. ALL EYES ONE ME!!!!!
> 
> I have my song cut and read to go "for who the bells toll" by Metallica. Its heavy which allows me to hit a few good shots with not farfing around. I will let every one else pose to the normal hip hop **** every one seems to pose to
> 
> Gotcha:beer:


 lol you funny cnut will you get the mrs to get it on vid and post it up? id like to see you routine

lol lots of hip hop shyt posing over er too lol not sure what od pose to somthing heavy ish or dramatic classical lol


----------



## hilly

Db, jim cheers lads.

Well i am practicing posing everyday at the minute for 5-10 mins usually twice a day. Altho i havnt practiced a specific routine yet i spend most of my cardio time going through it in my head in what order i wnt to hit what poses.

my thoughts are if i can get the poses nailed then the routine is just putting them in order of what feels comfortable. then picking music i like really as im not graceful or experienced enough to pose along to music lmao


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> Db, jim cheers lads.
> 
> Well i am practicing posing everyday at the minute for 5-10 mins usually twice a day. Altho i havnt practiced a specific routine yet i spend most of my cardio time going through it in my head in what order i wnt to hit what poses.
> 
> my thoughts are if i can get the poses nailed then the routine is just putting them in order of what feels comfortable. then picking music i like really as im not graceful or experienced enough to pose along to music lmao


Just make sure you can transition between poses mate,thats second most important thing over being able to hit them properly,you dont wanna look like your fumbling about on the spot from pose to pose,i'm having terrible probs getting one of the guys i am prepping just now to realise this,he is stiffer than 3 day old corpse,and to cap it off he goes and picks a the tune 'castles in the sky',i've told him to sack the tune lol

as for the music,although its good to get a song that you like,also remember its good to pick a song that you think will ignite a spark in the audience,as they will be bored senseless all day either listening to the latest pop ballad,bouncing rave,or grunge rock,get something recognisable but something that everyone and their dog wont be posing to,or better still MAKE something that no one else will have,in my first year i picked two metallica songs,i spliced the start of 'where ever i may roam' and the main part of 'enter sandman' together to make a 'unique' tune,others may pose to the same song but it wont sound like the one i made if you get my drift


----------



## hilly

i get ure drift mate good points all around.

check ure reps for song im thinking


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> i get ure drift mate good points all around.
> 
> check ure reps for song im thinking


I'd pick the first one mate,its distinctive,and will let you pop good poses at a decent rate to the beat,upbeat and lively,the second song imo you would really need to have a well thought out and well posed routine,also tho i like the song having heard and seen many pose to similar its one of those songs you switch off to a bit imo,i'd go with choice one from what you said bud:thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

weeman said:


> a lot of guys THINK this but if they were to tan up and get back on the stage the following day after the binge i reckon they wouldnt look as good as they think they do,ie yes they will be mega fuller but once under the harsh lights of the stage and stood next to peeled guys it would be apparent the amount of water thats been put on as well


yeah thats why i alway hold off m8 i know there is a majic combination in there somwere lol


----------



## FATBOY

hilly said:


> Db, jim cheers lads.
> 
> Well i am practicing posing everyday at the minute for 5-10 mins usually twice a day. Altho i havnt practiced a specific routine yet i spend most of my cardio time going through it in my head in what order i wnt to hit what poses.
> 
> my thoughts are if i can get the poses nailed then the routine is just putting them in order of what feels comfortable. then picking music i like really as im not graceful or experienced enough to pose along to music lmao


have to agree with weeman here m8 practice those transitions especialy if your doing a down pose geting up can look clumsy as ****.


----------



## hilly

weeman cheers, will order a cd with it on as am worried a copy wont play right.

bulk - the cheat made me feel bad as a dog but has done the trick as altho starving today i feel great.

cheers fatboy.

alright lads while use are about tanning.

ive got pro tan comp colour 16oz can and there pre show/sheen tan.

im thinking friday night shave and put coat of pro tan on.

sat morn shower then put another 2-3 coats during the day. then just the pre show stuff on the day. any thoughts???


----------



## LittleChris

Good stuff, very nice work on the cheat 

I remember reading to shave a few weeks before and start exfoliating all over as helps with the tan. Sure somebody who has been there will be able to help though.

Still 6weeks to go and in better shape than some who step on stage, hard work paying off.


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff, very nice work on the cheat
> 
> I remember reading to shave a few weeks before and start exfoliating all over as helps with the tan. Sure somebody who has been there will be able to help though.
> 
> Still 6weeks to go and in better shape than some who step on stage, hard work paying off.


already shaving chest once a week and legs once every 2/3 weeks mate. will exfoliate as of 1 week prior.


----------



## Uriel

bollox earlier Hilly, I've heard Con's posing to Agadooo!

Top refeed earlier lol


----------



## FATBOY

pro tan your going to need putting on bout three days out m8 i used about 5 coats


----------



## hilly

FATBOY said:


> pro tan your going to need putting on bout three days out m8 i used about 5 coats


how did you manage without shaving for 3 days mate. if i shave i will need to again 3/4 days later for sure lol


----------



## DB

fcuk that.. shave sat morning, tan sat night and dont wash, 3 coats sat night, 1 coat sunday morning.. bam!


----------



## hilly

DB said:


> fcuk that.. shave sat morning, tan sat night and dont wash, 3 coats sat night, 1 coat sunday morning.. bam!


Cheers db - i was thinking along these lines as i am very hairy lol.


----------



## FATBOY

lol everybody is differnt maybe im just extra pasty


----------



## RACK

Had a quick flick through and Fookin good goin mate!!

Bet the cheat felt good


----------



## hilly

cheers rack, yeh cheat made me feel much better yesterday and only a 3lb gain lol.


----------



## defdaz

Hilly you're looking friggin awesome mate, you're going to do some serious damage in six weeks!


----------



## hilly

defdaz said:


> Hilly you're looking friggin awesome mate, you're going to do some serious damage in six weeks!


cheers daz, lots of work todo yet but getting there.

Getting a massage 2night on rhomboids hopefully to help with spine.muscle issue then training chest.

starting to feel tired again today so loosing the extra energy from refeed sat night already lol


----------



## hilly

feelin very tired today and have had a headache all day. probs blood sugars re adjusting etc maybe?

just found out passed my phys again from 2 weeks ago. got a 2,1 which considering i cnt remember **** at the moment i was well chufed.

got my psychology presentation finished today just got todo it 2moro afternoon then thats another bit of work out of the window.

just 3 bits left and 2 exams LOL.

got a massage booked at 4 so hopefully will help neck etc then guna train chest at 6.30.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Very impressive H mate..

Awesome V Taper

Nice cheat also


----------



## Lois_Lane

I have a psych presentation next week coming up my self its been a nightmare due to my "Team" aka a pair of ghetto bitches that insist on doing every thing together as they don't want me to do more than them. Even though if i did it my self i would have had it done within 2 hours and not the 10 we have spent together them not listening to a word i have said!!!!!


----------



## hilly

Lois_Lane said:


> I have a psych presentation next week coming up my self its been a nightmare due to my "Team" aka a pair of ghetto bitches that insist on doing every thing together as they don't want me to do more than them. Even though if i did it my self i would have had it done within 2 hours and not the 10 we have spent together them not listening to a word i have said!!!!!


have had same issues. we in a group of 3 but only 2 of us have done it.

turned in twice last week at 9.30am as have a anatomy presenation to do and one didnt rurn in so we couldnt do out. bloody nightmare


----------



## hilly

had massage, he commented on how big and deep the knot was lol worked on it for an hour and it does feel better so fingers crossed.

have got some optimum nutrition threshold, basically just a beta alnanine and mineral supp that was on offer to keep blood ph up. took it before training and had a great workout didnt falter as quick.

chest

Incline bench - 4 sets 8-15

seated machine - rest pause - 15/8/6

decline db fly fts - 5 sets 12-15 with 20 sec rest

very enjoyable workout changing it up a bit.


----------



## EDG301

haha, feeling the pain on the group work front!

Hilly, your looking awesome mate- keep grinding away!! Are you going to the south coast ?


----------



## hilly

cheers edge, no pal to much of a trek for me while dieting etc unfortunatly


----------



## EDG301

Ah, forgot you lived up North.

ite mate- well i'll catch u at the final again!?


----------



## hilly

yes mate i shall be at the ukbff finals this year for sure. it was a great weekend last year.

this year we should all maybe arrnage a do/night out etc


----------



## hilly

trained arms today. since adding in this optimum threshold workouts have been much better. anyway

biceps

stand ez bar curls - 3 sets -12/10/18

seated db hammer shorter rests - 3 sets 8-12

preacher machine rest pause - 15/8/6

triceps

smith press **** off end - 3 sets 8-13, 1 set 18 reps

dips with shorter rests - 3 sets 8-12

overhead rope - set of 40 rest as needed between in stretct position

abs 5 mins


----------



## hilly

hams and calfs today

1 leg stand curls - 3 sets 15-20 reps

4 sets sldl with db's. reps 6-12 - got 6 with the 60kg db's was pleased.

ham curls lie rest pause - 15/8/6

calfs

standing - stack for 50 reps, 16b x 40 reps. these were done with pauses in stretch position when needed rest

toe press heavy - 4 sets 8-12

having hams on there own means they got a much better workout. also the extra day in the gym should help with fat loss.


----------



## hilly

shaged today

shoulders

1 arm stand side laters - 4 sets 10-12 reps

seated side lat rest pause - 10/6/5

cable read delt 1 arm griping rope - 4 sets 10-15 reps

smith upright tows wide grip - 4 sets 12-15

no pressing due to bad neck and up right rows were very light and slow.


----------



## hilly

weight is down 1.8lb since last friday however will be taking weight 2moro as had cheat last sat and i took morning weight so will see if there is a drop overnight like there was last week.

trained back today worked round neck but was a decent workout considering energy etc.

overhand pull ups rest pause - 10/4/2

underhand smith rows - 4 sets 8-12

wide bar cable row short rests - 4 sets 8-12

2 sets cable rope pull downs 20 reps each

2 sets hypers 15 reps each

abs - 5 mins

going for a meal with people from uni 2night. fillet steak and veg for me yum


----------



## TH0R

Any cheat tomorrow mate??

Good to see your feeling a bit better about life since last time I read  (apart from the shagged bit)


----------



## hilly

no cheat pal, update alex next weekend so just ploding along as normal this weekend. if my weight doesnt drop to much overnight then a 2lb week is exactly were i want to be so am happy. however if i drop to much which i doubt i will email and speak to alex as anything over 3lb is IMO to much at the min 3 weeks on the trot anyway


----------



## hilly

weight more or less stayed the same 0.5lb drop since yest so everything on target.

really wanted to train quads today but my right quad is still sore. had deep tissue massage on it yest as there was a huge not that i got worked out so im hoping by 2moro i may be able to get in for some quads.


----------



## hilly

day off cardio today, wanted to go do legs but quad still isnt upto it so went and did some calfs/abs and posing practice fasted.

went to look at exercise bikes today as want one. seen one for 200 quid reebok one i may get myself. decided to have a little look in the shops.

ended up with

new hoody and top for gym sports n soccer cnt beat it. cheap n cheerful

then went to bank - hoody mis priced gvot for 15 quid should have been 50 lmao then pair of trackys 25% off cos my mate works there and a firetrap belt. awesome buy.

then got myself a pair of white y3 trainers. happy days


----------



## XJPX

i dunno bout a bike mate...u dnt wanna b using a bike too much as its non weight bearing....look at a cheapy cross trainer....can get them for 200quid or so too


----------



## hilly

been using a bike soley for last 4 weeks mate. as long as i keep heart rate up technically should be the same as using anything else keeping my heart rate the same just is harder bloody work.

i would get a cross trainer all day but brings my bursitis out


----------



## hilly

been pretty tired today, couldnt concentrate at all just zombie mode. really effecting uni work which is an issue i need to deal with.

anyway workout chest

flat bb - 4 sets 6-10 reps

dips with short rest - 4 sets 6-12 reps

slight inc db flys rest pause - 10/5/3

done


----------



## Testoholic

what meds/stims you running now mate? or shall i PM you?


----------



## hilly

at the moment pal, test e, eq, clen and 25mcg t3. growth 4iu pre bed. proviron and letro eod.


----------



## RACK

How you finding the test e mate? You're lucky in a way as I bloat massively from it. You look quite dry in your pics.


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> at the moment pal, test e, eq, clen and 25mcg t3. growth 4iu pre bed. proviron and letro eod.


Will this change at all??

Why the letro Hilly if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DB

Yeah why letro and proviron?


----------



## hilly

Rack - no issues really i am holding a little water but at the moment that is no issue if anything its wanted.

Tel yes, anavar added i 2moro for 4 weeks. test and eq droped 3 weeks out and tren/mast ran till wed before show.

DB - guy preping me advised to ran both. didnt make sense to me in a way but he is known for bringing guys in dry as a bone and in very good nick so who am i to argue.

col - im having to work hard as **** to keep my heart rate up but im managing it on the bike just.


----------



## TH0R

Just asking here mate

No prop Hilly? Is that water issues?

Tren Ace I presume.

Will you have shut down issues with no test base in there? Especially with Anavar & Tren?

or is this just what you have to do so close to comp?


----------



## hilly

the idea of pulling out all test s to dry out. some do it some dont. you could argue that as running letro and proviron i could run test right upto the show and i would agree with this. however there are severall ways to skin a cat and i like to experiment so after talking to prep guy im happy to give this a whirl.

tren is ace yup.

shut down would be the same wether having test in there or not as far as im aware.


----------



## TH0R

Maybe I worded that wrongly, libido issues was what I meant mate.

Any pics anytime soon??


----------



## hilly

ahh my bad - libido hasnt been seen for around 3/4 weeks anyway pal. havnt got the energy or the incline lmao.

Nothing to do with gear change just as diet has progressed i have no interest so gd job i sacked off all the girls in my life around 3 weeks ago.

pics i have to take for alex this week at 4 weeks out so may post 1 or 2 here


----------



## geordie_paul

hilly said:


> ahh my bad - libido hasnt been seen for around 3/4 weeks anyway pal. havnt got the energy or the incline lmao.
> 
> Nothing to do with gear change just as diet has progressed i have no interest so gd job i sacked off all the girls in my life around 3 weeks ago.
> 
> pics i have to take for alex this week at 4 weeks out so may post 1 or 2 here


iv been exactly the same mate, no change in gear, just the dieting taking its toll. infact this week was first time i felt really flat guess it was the introduction of t3's and lowering my carbs together, definitley not good to make big changes at this stage.


----------



## hilly

same here mate.

Realised this morning have forgoten my t3 for the last week so god knows how that will effect tings.

arms today. felt ok till diner time then energy levels draged however had a decent training session. i am likeing the amendmants ive made to training.

biceps

ez stand curl - 2 sets 10-12 1 set 19 reps

cable reverse grip curls short rest - 3 sets 12-15

preacher machine rest pause set 2 rests

triceps

close grip smith **** off bench - 3 sets 7-10, 1 set 19 reps

overhead rope short rests - 3 sets 12-15

v bar push down rest pause with 2 pauses.

abs 5 mins


----------



## hilly

ok snaped 2 pics this morning as was up early. 4 weeks and 4 days out.



the front relaxed in my avitar is 1 week and 3 days ago at 6 weeks out fro comparison


----------



## RACK

Re the libido, mine had vanished from about week 2, right now it's back with a vigor!! I chose the wrong time to be single hahaha!!

How you feeling on the tren ace mate? Any temper or sleeping issues?


----------



## RACK

Just seen the pics

Awesome!

That is all


----------



## hilly

im still on eq and test e mate.

cheers mate


----------



## Davo

awesome pics your looking dry as a bone!


----------



## Greyphantom

Fvck me Hilly... huge gains in the pics... drier, fantastic condition... well done mate, truly an inspiration...!


----------



## RACK

D'oh, i remember the eq and test from last page. Sorry mate, not with it today


----------



## Testoholic

lol, how you you forget the t3:blink: still, looks like hasnt done any harm, looking ace in the pic mate :beer:


----------



## FATBOY

Your waist is tiny mate do you think it wil come in much more ?


----------



## Nathrakh

Looking great from pics - condition's gonna be shredded.


----------



## hilly

dave, grey and rack cheers boys, grinding away but making improvements.

haha i no testolic couldnt believe it was furious with myself however had a cheeky step on scale today and im already down 3lb i think since sat which is to much but i dnt look like im loosing muscle. will see what alex says friday when he gets updates. have sent him these pics tho.

fatboy no idea mate but im not complaining. i need as much illusion as possble to make me look bigger.

nath and Colin cheers lads


----------



## borostu82

looking good hilly, im gutted im not home for the show mate. looking foward to seen the end product :thumb:


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> ok snaped 2 pics this morning as was up early. 4 weeks and 4 days out.
> 
> View attachment 39267
> View attachment 39268
> 
> 
> the front relaxed in my avitar is 1 week and 3 days ago at 6 weeks out fro comparison


Jesus Christ mate, you look fvcking tremendous.

6 weeks out :lol:

You are tighter now than I will be on stage on Sat!!!!

Not that that would be particularly hard mind you :lol:

But seriously, your progression over the time I have been on this is amazing mate, I really hope you nail it for your show, don't take it too far and over diet - make sure you have someone with trusted eyes on you regularly mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fck a duck hilly.... look great

how does alex differ from other prep guys do you think?

i.e. methods


----------



## TH0R

You look superb for just over 4 weeks out mate, your condition is gonna be a

sight to behold:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

Wow hilly, seriously impressive mate! Well done


----------



## hilly

cheers stu

rams appreciated mate. im 4 weeks n 4 days out today. I have a guy called alex helping me with prep and he is a good guy so im hoping he will help dial me in. something i agreed with him from the start was we would work together and decide things which i feel is important.

Cheers IB - couldnt say how he differs mate. i have been pretty open with what i have done during the journal even tho i have paid him were most others keep it hush hush so i couldnt compare really.

tel and jacko appreciate u guys stoping by.

Trained hams today and was a very hard workout. really dragin my ass through it.

SLDL with barbell - 4 sets 8-10

leg press feet high and wide short rest - 4 sets 12 reps

ham curls rest pause total 20 reps with 2 pauses.

calfs

standing superseted with seated toe press - 4 sets.

was at home today for my meal 3 so did chicken in pan instead of george foreman then added my already cooked brown rice and broc and a little cider viniger and paprika and was a nice change to eating this meal cold.


----------



## Bri

Very excited about seeing the finished product hilly. Well done mate.


----------



## mck

shreeded mate keep up the good work.


----------



## hrfc

looking in great condition mate, looking foreward to seeing every last bit of fat off come show day. nothing better than seeing someone TRUELY peeled to the bone on stage :thumb: and no doubt you will deliver


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, im doing my best.

sat here now fcking starving and sick to death. dad brought my mum abd brother carrot cake and cornflake/strawberry slices lol.

watched jamie oliver 2night and dam that boy can cook


----------



## borostu82

do you find all you can think about is food, i could not stop cooking food for my family (cakes, bread, cookies ect)


----------



## hilly

yeh stu its all i think about. i watch cooking programmes daily lmao


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> yeh stu its all i think about. i watch cooking programmes daily lmao


i spoke to James about it, he said he's the same too.

I love master chef when dieting lol


----------



## hilly

haha janie oliver last night was unreal pal. i was hypnotized


----------



## mick_the_brick

Wow mate - dry as a bone..

Really well done - you are going to be shredded buddy.


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> haha janie oliver last night was unreal pal. i was hypnotized


Yeah i watch a few of Jamie Olivers programmes whilst dieting, I have now bought his book ministry of food or something like that. My and the gf often cook recipies from this for my cheat meals.


----------



## Bri

How tall are you Hilly? You look fairly tall. Either that or very long arms lol.


----------



## hilly

im 5ft 10.5 mate just over 180cm i believe


----------



## Jacko89

Cooking/food programs kept me going through my cardio lol.


----------



## hilly

couple snaps from this morning



3.5lb lost this week


----------



## RACK

FOOOOOKIN 'ELL!! Looking seriously good mate!

REPS!


----------



## Bri

Pics look great mate, and you're a good height mate. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## FATBOY

you arnt far away m8 your biggest challange now is to hold lean tissue .

you will look awsome with a tan


----------



## Jay.32

Just catching up on your journal, You look fcking awsome mate!!!!!

Youve put pure dedication in to this and its now paying off!!!!


----------



## Testoholic

awesome mate, all coming together now. you must be pleased, all that hard work has paid off, hard diet, very little cheats (unlike some  ) and its totally paid off...well done :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

looking mint dude.

Just a quick one i find your legs will look even bigger if when you pose you have your legs a touch wider and try pushing your knee's out to the side if that makes sense.


----------



## Davo

Looking fantastic lad.


----------



## DB

Condition and taper are awesome mate

maybe some more posing practice as you're not doing your physique justice at the moment


----------



## TH0R

DB said:


> Condition and taper are awesome mate
> 
> maybe some more posing practice as you're not doing your physique justice at the moment


Sorry, hijack

Could you expand a bit on this DB??

Looking great to me Hilly, glutes and hams are awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## DB

tel3563 said:


> Sorry, hijack
> 
> Could you expand a bit on this DB??
> 
> Looking great to me Hilly, glutes and hams are awesome:thumbup1:


Hands are too far round the front on the rear lat spread,

legs are too close on fron lat spread,

rear double bi would appear wider if hit better too, legs from the back are lean but he is not exploiting them to his advantage


----------



## Lois_Lane

Looking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But as far as posing practice that is only needed when you are not awesome enough to just stand there and be the obvious winner lol. JK practice and practice more mate like i said i only did about 2 hours in 20 weeks of prep!


----------



## hilly

cheers for the positive comments lads. keeps me going when im feeling so fcked and run down like today.

DB and con thnks for the tips and you stu.

Posing is better than this in real life honest. this was at 6am trying to catch my lil bro to take them before he went to work so was very rushed and done in the bathroom which was only place with okish light at that early time.

the tips on posing are appreciated tho and i am practicing daily for 10 mins.


----------



## colt24

WOW very good, nice one!


----------



## Guest

Pictures look fantastic mate. So good that we can forgive the highly questionable pattern on the toilet seat... :lol:


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> cheers for the positive comments lads. keeps me going when im feeling so fcked and run down like today.
> 
> DB and con thnks for the tips and you stu.
> 
> Posing is better than this in real life honest. this was at 6am trying to catch my lil bro to take them before he went to work so was very rushed and done in the bathroom which was only place with okish light at that early time.
> 
> the tips on posing are appreciated tho and i am practicing daily for 10 mins.


im no expert mate but give me a shout if you want any help/pointers and we'll meet up


----------



## wannabehuge89

Just started practicing my posing now mate, I now understand how difficult it is lol


----------



## wannabehuge89

Looked at ur latest pics, awesome from the back mate


----------



## hilly

cheers again guys.

trained shoulders had to work around bad neck etc so was a bit random.

seated db lat raise - 4 sets 12-20

stand partial side lats heavy - 2 sets 8 reps

1 arm machine side lat rest pause style. 2 pauses

bent over 1 arm cable rear delt - 4 sets 10-20

5 mins abs.

some changes will be implemented as of sunday just working on details now with alex. also high carb day sunday booooooooom cnt wait. no cheat just clean high carb day. im seeing healthy oat and banana cookies/ apple and sultana flapjacks/ pancakes/ sprouted bread with jam and french toast thoughtout the day ontop of normal days. thats how i roll


----------



## mrbez

P, you're looking awesome mate!!

I can't believe the transformation.

What are your plans after this, make the most of a rebound and try to get as big as possible, or maybe slow but stay lean? The look you have now is unreal.


----------



## roy

AWESOME!!!


----------



## hilly

mrbez - cheers mate, i intend to work my ass off to stay lean during summer and during pct. then come september its project muscle mass. i want a stone of stage weight by may 2011 on my frame so when i diet for a show late 2011 im a stone heavier on stage. at my height i need atleast this.

roy cheers pal


----------



## geordie_paul

hilly said:


> mrbez - cheers mate, i intend to work my ass off to stay lean during summer and during pct. then come september its project muscle mass. i want a stone of stage weight by may 2011 on my frame so when i diet for a show late 2011 im a stone heavier on stage. at my height i need atleast this.
> 
> roy cheers pal


what you weighting now hilly? a stone heavier on stage at that condition would definitley challenge in a novice class next year.


----------



## hilly

183ish. will take weight again in the morning. thats the idea mate at my height i need more mass on my frame


----------



## mrbez

Amazing what condition and low BF can do.

I'm around 10% at the minute mate and weigh 210lbs. But I am 6ft 1.

Still, nothing like you mate, I can't believe your progress!


----------



## hilly

cheers bulk, im getting there slowly but surely. only pair of jeans thats fit me at the min is some 32's my mum shrunk last year lmfao


----------



## HJL

looking mental mate! you could fly with those lats! good luck


----------



## XJPX

Wen u do ur quarter turns on stage, hit a front latspread befor u turn to the right...and then same from behind...show the judges ur lat spreads between ur quarter turnsw cos they r so fkin awesome tht first impression url make on them will be awesome. Those trunks r too big aswell....ur bum is tiny mate...buy some cut of trunks n show off even more ur glute ham tie ins....


----------



## EDG301

Awesome progress hilly! Well done mate, you should be well chuffed! Ditto posing practice, just surf the net on youtube and take notes aswell as get someone else to help as well. Your looking f&ckng ace tho! Keep going mate!


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> Wen u do ur quarter turns on stage, hit a front latspread befor u turn to the right...and then same from behind...show the judges ur lat spreads between ur quarter turnsw cos they r so fkin awesome tht first impression url make on them will be awesome. Those trunks r too big aswell....ur bum is tiny mate...buy some cut of trunks n show off even more ur glute ham tie ins....


u think so mate about the trunks?? those are the smaller ones? the ones i am going to wear on stage are a medium, those i had on there are practice small to medium ones

ruaidhri and edge appreciated


----------



## hilly

*changes for this upcoming week*

clen droped

eca aded in 1 tab with caff in and am and same in the afternoon. this dose will be taperd up over 2 weeks.

t3 to 50mcg per day split with eph and caff.

*letro increased not sure yet wether to take it to half a tab every day or a full tab everyday for final 4 weeks. any thoughts any1??*

cardio upped to 60 mins bloody great stuff.

no cheat meal this week.

However a clean high carb day 2moro shooting for 500g or around there.

Im guna eat normal meals then make healthy french toast/flapjacks just low fat higher carb stuff then maybe hit nandos or toby carvery for tea etc and have some low fat yogurt and dry fruit/museli for dessert, got a couple of protein bars as well. happy days


----------



## Kate1976

Looking sick Hilly.....in the nicest possible way


----------



## LittleChris

Blazes! Most impressive


----------



## hilly

kate and chris cheers.

just done cardio for 60 mins. wasnt meant to increase till next week however im also going to do 30 mins on day off before refeed 2moro. then i am only doing 30 mins instead of 60 mins monday morning as i have a presentation at uni at 9am and dont want to risk being late


----------



## DB

hilly said:


> *changes for this upcoming week*
> 
> clen droped
> 
> eca aded in 1 tab with caff in and am and same in the afternoon. this dose will be taperd up over 2 weeks.
> 
> t3 to 50mcg per day split with eph and caff. no need to split it dude
> 
> *letro increased not sure yet wether to take it to half a tab every day or a full tab everyday for final 4 weeks. any thoughts any1??* why are you increasing it? would only add or start to slowly increase it in the last 7-10 days, wter is good while dieting matecardio upped to 60 mins bloody great stuff.
> 
> no cheat meal this week.
> 
> However a clean high carb day 2moro shooting for 500g or around there.
> 
> Im guna eat normal meals then make healthy french toast/flapjacks just low fat higher carb stuff then maybe hit nandos or toby carvery for tea etc and have some low fat yogurt and dry fruit/museli for dessert, got a couple of protein bars as well. happy days


 :beer:


----------



## hilly

sounds good to me DB. only reason to increase it now was scientifically it can take 2-4 weeks to build up in ure system as far as im aware.


----------



## hackskii

Just posting.........

Damn, quads look freaky.


----------



## hilly

cheers buddy 

trained back today again working around bad neck. got a massage booked monday which will hopefully help. decent workout over all tho.

wide grip pull downs overhand grip - 4 sets 8-12 reps

smith bent over rows underhand - 4 sets 8-12 reps

seated upright wide rows short rests - 3 sets 8-12 reps

2 saids rope pull overs - 15 reps

2 sets hypers

decent workout to be honest in a diff gym. guna start using it all the time as much prefer it.


----------



## hilly

ok so started eph today. my right leg was really sore this morning so havnt done any cardio to rest it. its my off day anyway so not end of world.

started carb up during the night as i dont no wether it was from excitement of getting carbs today or what but sleep was worse than normal so had 2 protein bars during the night giving me 50ish g carbs.

breakfast at half 7 was 100g oats and pack mango. will proceed to balance the 500 out during the day.


----------



## oaklad

enjoy your high carbs.lookin excellent in pics well on track


----------



## hilly

carb up foods.

first is french toast and eggs etc in bowl for protein. to make this was just 2 slices oat n seed bread cut into 4's. in a bowl 1 whole egg and 2 egg whites beat with a touch milk/cinnamon/splenda then soak bread. fry in 1 cal spray then lay on plate sprinkle with cinnamon/splenda and i used tiny bit of golden syrup here and choped banana. in the bowl is just rest of egg whites and a yolk to make up protein for the meal.



next banana/raisen flapjacks. made with oats/splenda/cinnamon/mixed spice in one bowl. in another 100g banana/2 small packs raisens/1 tablespoon apple sauce/ 2 egg whites/ l2 tablespoons milk. mix 2gether then bake.

sprinkle with cinnamon and splenda i worked out 100g carbs roughly in the flapjacks.


----------



## Jacko89

Looks tasty as hell mate. Seems like too much hassle to me though haha.


----------



## Dig

Condition is really impressive mate, the lack of cheats is also impressive shows a lot of determination on your part!

But ffs dont go to toby carvery its a bag of sh1t, cant beat home cooked roasted veg!!


----------



## Haimer

Have been following and just reading mare, keep up the hard work!

With a few injuries cropping up are you going to be taking a break post-show?

Also today I got a hr and bp monitor - does 135 / 95 with hr of 87 seem okay? Know you are into thus stuff!


----------



## hilly

Jacko - has to be low fat, high carb day mate so things needed to be cooked. as i am lean enough its like a practice carb up shall we say in a way.

Cheers dig appreciated, yeh i sacked that off im just cooking so i no everything is measured but i do love toby c.

Haimer i will take the initial week after the show off depending with just some cardio etc then i will train for 4 weeks then take another week off or this is the plan at the moment.

ure 95 is a little high to me are you using anabolics at the moment. mine doesnt venture past 85 or i start to make adjustments altho this hasnt happend this year eyt


----------



## kawikid

Have you been back it the pod at uni this far down the prep. It'd be interesting to see if your gained any lbw even while dieting.


----------



## hilly

i gained the first 4 weeks or so have maintained the rest. it was only the last reading showed a kg drop in lean muscle mass so 2.2lb ish however my intra cellular water was really down so he said this really skews the readings somewhat as the whole machine basis it off these water predictions.

thats why we switched to calipers for the last 6 weeks.

update

lost count of my carbs lost the sheet but think im around the 450mark so far. cnt look at my steak meal so i have a protein bar im guna eat and im guna cook 300g sweet potato wedges i thinka and between the 2 that will boost me right over 500g carbs. im bloated like a mother fcker haha. on 6litres water as well so far and still pushing it. all carbs will be stoped after last meal around 8ish.


----------



## geordie_paul

i really need to do a clean high carb day also. i havnt been dieting low carb (250-300grms) but as i have been very strict, cardio daily and with no cheat lately can feel myself feeling flat so going to do the one high carb day then drop for few days after. let me know how you feel after this day mate.


----------



## hilly

250-300 bloody hells thats close to my high day haha ive been on 160 for 12 weeks.

well finished last sweet pot meal there with a little steak and chicken and feel sick as a dog and stuffed to bits and very fat. however have filled up and waterd over so will see how things go this week.


----------



## RACK

How you feeling after the carb day mate?


----------



## hilly

fat and watery lol. i was 192lb this morning soo almost a 10lb gained lmfao. however i started mt2 last night which also makes me hold water.

however i am looking very full and much bigger so will be interesting to see how i change over next couple of days as water drops.

did my presentation this morning and even tho the other 2 messed up slightly it looks like we passed so all is good. 2000 work lit review todo 2moro. great stuff


----------



## Greyphantom

Hilly... great pics... you have some great tie ins glutes and hams, shoulders through the back and down... quads are fully beast like mate... very admirable gains/work there mate...


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking sick mate - well done...

Bet you enjoyed those carbs??

V-Taper is looking awesome


----------



## hilly

GP cheers pal, appreciate u poping in.

thnks mick, enjoyed the carbs till dinner time then felt bloated and horrible all day lmao enjoyed em tho.

ok been just as tired as normal today lol. trained chest and what a strugle it was just had to plod through best as i could.

incline db - 4 sets 6-12 reps

seated machine short rest - 4 sets 8-12

cable cross over rest pause with 2 rests.

posing practice and 15 mins cardio to take to 60 mins for the day


----------



## Jacko89

Strange, the day after my refeed/cheat on my diet was chest day and i always blitzed through it. Then day by day after that the workouts got harder, i assumed this was as glycogen was depleting?

Could this be because you had too many/too little carbs mate? I have know idea thats why im asking lol.


----------



## hilly

could be several things mate but im just drained in general and have been like this for a while.


----------



## Jacko89

Is the eph not helping you out at all in terms of energy? How much cafiene you taking?


----------



## hilly

1 eph and 200m caff twice per day am and 13:00. help a little yeh


----------



## MXD

The amount of stims your on I wouldn't be surprised if your adrenals are a little ****ed. Get some rhodiola rosea bro, 3% rosavins. It will help x


----------



## Jacko89

MXD said:


> The amount of stims your on I wouldn't be surprised if your adrenals are a little ****ed. Get some rhodiola rosea bro, 3% rosavins. It will help x


Interesting. How would you find out if they were nackered mate? Docs im guessing?


----------



## hilly

i wouldnt say stims were so high. clen has gone upti 160mcg for the last week but has now bin droped and 3 10mg eph tabs per day isnt really high.

Im dieting and bodyfat is now very low this is to be expected. My strength is there first couple of sets its just energy drops off very quikcly. last 4 weeks of prep im presuming this is expected


----------



## TH0R

How did you get on with the clen at 160mcg ie increased sides??


----------



## hilly

no difference from 120 or 140 mate, probs wouldnt go that high again but it served a purpose. no extra sides apart from continued weight loss


----------



## BigDom86

looking very good


----------



## hilly

cheers dom


----------



## alan87

first time ive popped in since you started this thread but must say hilly your looking v good! will follow from here on in though...fashionably late


----------



## hilly

cheers alan.

cardio done 60 mins this morning really kicked my ass. have been unbelievably hungry today but im managing. got my assignment started at 9am and finished at 1 2100 workds over the moon lol.

however total eph come down this afty felt like death. when i draged myself off the couch at 6 got to the gym and had a half decent session. Ive had to accept the fact that my strength is now dropping a little but im just focusing on getting the reps and sets done and really feeling the muscle being worked.

biceps

seated alt db curls - 3 sets 10-12

stand ez bar curl short rests - 3 sets 8-12

preacher machine rest pause - 2 rests

triceps

close grip smith **** off - 3 heavy sets, 1 higher rep set

db skull crusher short rest - 3 sets 8-12 reos

rope push down rest pause 2 rests

strength was up on close grip bench and preacher machine possibly anavar kicking in  .

had a vest on in gym and altho a little watery looked nice and full.


----------



## hilly

im counting the days mate sick of being permanantly hungry


----------



## Bri

hilly said:


> im counting the days mate sick of being permanantly hungry


It'll be worth it I'm sure. Can't wait until i can compete.


----------



## Jem

Not long now hilly wooohooo I cannot wait to eat ! I think the thought of all the nice food at the end will stem my nerves a bit.

I am ridiculously weak on everything bar legs !

never mind eh - there are big fat carbs at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Lois_Lane

Sounds hard to believe mate but this is the best it will get for you IMO.

Sure you crave food but you are in all out competition with your self at this stage its life or death.

When the show is over you will eat crap for a few days maybe more your body will get very ill from the crap food and soon you will be back to a normal diet.

But you wont look as awesome as you do right now.

You wont have that get it done instinct you have now.

Training will feel labored and a waste of time with no immediate goals.

Instead life will be dull and just plain meh......

Also hear you on the study thing been up since 6:30am studying its now getting just past 6:30pm fun times.....but hey at least i ate what i wanted. And what was that you may ask? Chicken, veg, egg whites, ezekial muffin, whey "dieting" food for life mate.


----------



## hilly

haha jem not long at all.

I hear you con, was talking in the gym with a bloke who has competed alot and he was saying you no ure looking ure best when ure feeling ure worst.

After the show(and i no this is easier said than done) i do intend to pretty much eat what i am eating now just a little more of if. people seem shocked when i say this but if im honest there isnt anything in my diet i dnt enjoy i just wish i wasnt so hungry all the time and tired. i think minus the fat burners/apetite stimulators lol and cardio in half with a little more food will keep me very happy over summer.

plus once i can get back to actually enjoying my training again i will be a happy man and get some of these injuries healhed up.

GENERAL UPDATE

quad is def getting worse had to switch off the bike to cross trainer then incline walking for cardio to work round the issue. cardio was also immensly hard work it took all of my will power to get thru it if im honest.

Have got a appointment with anoither physio 2moro in the hope he can shed some light on my quad issue as i still cant fully tense it and its swollen. havnt trained legs in 6 weeks now 

Also doing posing practice this morning i officially hate the way i look. small and fat is best description.

on a positive note i found some almond essence/flavouring in the cupboard and added a drop to my oats and it was pretty tasty


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with your leg buddy..

Light at the end of the tunnel now - stay strong


----------



## hilly

cheers mick, not long to go and i will get there


----------



## mick_the_brick

What's the date of your show buddy...

I'll itching to go now TBH having seen how you have transformed yourself.


----------



## hilly

23rd may mate in hartlepool


----------



## mick_the_brick

I'll let you know mate - if I can get someone to look after the bairns I'll come as wife works weekends. Only 25mins to travel


----------



## RACK

Hope the legs gets better for you mate.

The cravings are aweful! Been having to go to bed early so I don't nip down my road to the asda and buy up everything I want to eat!!!

Not long to go now.


----------



## Greyphantom

No way are you small and fat mate... Hilly is a misnomer I think, Mountainy perhaps 

Not long now mate, you have come this far and just a step or two more... your results are awesome and will show on the day...!!!


----------



## hilly

cheers phantom my heads just up my ass lmao

hah i feel you rack. altho i have more of a fight with myself when measuring my oats or sweet potato out an just measuring the right amount than i do with cravings while out and about. altho it was a killer at uni while people are sat eating jaffa cakes next to me and i dnt even like them ffs.


----------



## hilly

should have been hams today but qith quad playing up thought i would leave em for now.

just trained some calfs and abs. boring but hey ho


----------



## MXD

You will be looking immense. Head up warrior.

I fully hear you on the diet. Its what I plan to do, great minds and all that


----------



## 54und3r5

Looking awesome Hilly!!! Keep it up mate, you deserve first place!!!


----------



## hilly

cheers boys, however no such thing as deserving first place. the guys up there with me will have worked just as hard. all i can do is my best nothing more. if i then get beaten its by a better competitor and that i can live with


----------



## cairnsy8

am going for the same class as you mate not long left now,just looked through ur journal its a good read you shouldnt have much problem being ready in time mint conditioning.seems like you been on the same road as me too lots of ups and downs more down!!..........keep it up


----------



## hilly

sounds good mate, will see u up there


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> couple snaps from this morning
> 
> View attachment 39317
> View attachment 39318
> View attachment 39319
> 
> 
> 3.5lb lost this week


Front lat spread is a very nice shot\pose for you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, im getting there slowly but surely. just far to classic sized for my liking haha


----------



## hilly

didnt do any cardio today as leg was really playing up so will go for a walk sunday morn for an hour so just swap days off.

shoulders - still working round bad neck

stand 1 arm side laterals - 3 sets 10-12 reps

flat bar bent over rows for rear lats - 3 x 12-15

seated db side lat rest pause - 2 rests

1 arm cable bent over rear delt no rest - 3 sets 12-15

am holding alot of water at the moment from some tan injections i started sat just gone and still a little from refeed. weight was 5lb up from this time last week due to this.

however got bf caliperd and used the in whatever its called machine and both show a good fat loss so im happy overall


----------



## Bri

hilly said:


> didnt do any cardio today as leg was really playing up so will go for a walk sunday morn for an hour so just swap days off.
> 
> shoulders - still working round bad neck
> 
> stand 1 arm side laterals - 3 sets 10-12 reps
> 
> flat bar bent over rows for rear lats - 3 x 12-15
> 
> seated db side lat rest pause - 2 rests
> 
> 1 arm cable bent over rear delt no rest - 3 sets 12-15
> 
> am holding alot of water at the moment from some tan injections i started sat just gone and still a little from refeed. weight was 5lb up from this time last week due to this.
> 
> *however got bf caliperd and used the in whatever its called machine and both show a good fat loss so im happy overall*


What's your bf% atm then mate?


----------



## Big Dawg

hilly said:


> couple snaps from this morning
> 
> View attachment 39317
> View attachment 39318
> View attachment 39319
> 
> 
> 3.5lb lost this week


You look fcuking phenomenal dude! Seriously, sick sick progress!


----------



## mick_the_brick

How's things today buddy 

Leg any better?


----------



## hilly

bri - machine showed sub 4. calipers were the same however since i was holding 5-7lb more water than last time we think these would show around 5% so will be getting caliperd next week when water drops.

alastair cheers mate

Mick - leg is improved a little.

Ok saw a physio last night and was a great guy very knowledgable. he picked up on lots of issues with my spine and iliac crest region some i new some i didnt. worked on these plus some issues with tightnes of rec fem and illiosoas/pectineus which he worked on. then my quad which altho still painful today i managed to do cardio also some of which on the cross trainer instead of bike which i prefer. physio reckons it was the pectineus issue causing my bursitis so thinks he may have rectified this. we shall see how these next few cardio sessions using cross trainer go. fingers crossed.

also my neck is miles better today so looks like spine issues he worked on have sorted this. hopefully will get some decent sessions in over next week or 2 training wise.

cardio done this morning and water weight starting to drop off due to stoping mt2.


----------



## Bri

hilly said:


> bri - machine showed sub 4. calipers were the same however since i was holding 5-7lb more water than last time we think these would show around 5% so will be getting caliperd next week when water drops.
> 
> alastair cheers mate
> 
> Mick - leg is improved a little.
> 
> Ok saw a physio last night and was a great guy very knowledgable. he picked up on lots of issues with my spine and iliac crest region some i new some i didnt. worked on these plus some issues with tightnes of rec fem and illiosoas/pectineus which he worked on. then my quad which altho still painful today i managed to do cardio also some of which on the cross trainer instead of bike which i prefer. physio reckons it was the pectineus issue causing my bursitis so thinks he may have rectified this. we shall see how these next few cardio sessions using cross trainer go. fingers crossed.
> 
> also my neck is miles better today so looks like spine issues he worked on have sorted this. hopefully will get some decent sessions in over next week or 2 training wise.
> 
> cardio done this morning and water weight starting to drop off due to stoping mt2.


Thanks for the info mate. I don't suppose your bodyfat will drop much more now will it? Keep going as always.  Have some reps.


----------



## hilly

yes mate i want it sub4 on the calipers, 3 weeks probs another 6lb to come off i reckon maybe more


----------



## RACK

Have you had any upset stomach issues with the MT2 mate?


----------



## hilly

nah i take it before bed mate helps me sleep like a baby also but holds to much bloody water


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> nah i take it before bed mate helps me sleep like a baby also *but holds to much bloody water*


Didn't know this, is this common or individual??


----------



## hilly

seems quite common mate from a couple of people ive spoken to cnt be sure tho


----------



## dazsmith69

The shoulders on your rear double bicep pose look fooking awesome! the front delts look massive and proper bulge out, great stuff!


----------



## mick_the_brick

I hold water on it and feel sick as a dog TBH..

also gives me insomnia apart from that it's ok LMAO


----------



## hilly

strange that mick its been the only thing that has made me sleep more than 4 hours for the last 10 weeks.

However i hold loadsa water on it which could be why. i was up 6 x last night ****ing and was down 7lb from the day before and looks like i will have droped moreby 2moro lmao. gives me awesome morning glory as well


----------



## hilly

ok 2 snaps from today. Im holding loadsa bloody water still arund 4-6lb dnt no why but am well ****ed off. to be honest im now worried im behind and not haopy about it. hopefully water will drop off and shape up a little over next couple of days. no more bloody mt2 for me

anyway


----------



## MXD

No way are you holding water looking at those pics and neither are you behind! You look insainly great bro!


----------



## FATBOY

water can be sorted the last week m8 just keep doing what you are doing :thumb:


----------



## Davo

Looking great again Hilly. I wouldn't say your behind, you can perhaps see a small bit of water in lower back on the second pic but i wouldn't worry... it'll come together!

Nice one


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hilly - a little water is all I see buddy.

You have plenty of time to sort.

Take a deep breath and chill


----------



## mick_the_brick

Groovy toilet seat BTW


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, head is really starting to play up lately.

cardio is becoming more of a mental battle than a physical battle but very difficult.

haha mick my mum loves naughty toilet seats.


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking amazing so far mate. DONT LET THE MIND GAMES KICK IN!!!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

cheers kieran.

emailed alex pics and he is happy so that made me feel a little better.

everything to be kept the same this week. I have decided i will be taking out the whey isolate i have pwo and replacing this with 4 scoops extend to be drunk pre and intra workout. this will wipe out around 700-900 cals per week so should yield a nice change withiout evening noticing anything.

trained back today

pull ups - 4 sets 12-6

bent over smith row - 4 sets

cable row v grip short rest - 3 sets

2 sets cable pull overs 15-20 reos

2 sets hypers


----------



## Lois_Lane

Looking very good don't fvck it up now and go losing a ton of mass because all you see is fat in the mirror


----------



## hilly

i wont mate,

last shots of test and eq 2moro then mast and tren being started so should see some good changes next week or 2 fingers crossed


----------



## hackskii

Well, it looks like you are on target to me.


----------



## Big Dawg

Good stuff mate, I'm no expert but just make sure you ask for Alex's opinion every time you get a head fcuk - that's what he's there for! How would you rate him in that regard mate?


----------



## hilly

cheers scott.

alastair he is spot on mate


----------



## EDG301

Looking on track mate, well done!!! Keep doing what you doing, and i reiterate what Con said. Do not let the head f&cks get the better of you. Keep following what Alex is setting out for you, and you will reap the rewards come show day!

All the way mate- not long left now! :rockon:


----------



## leafman

hilly said:


> ok 2 snaps from today. Im holding loadsa bloody water still arund 4-6lb dnt no why but am well ****ed off. to be honest im now worried im behind and not haopy about it. hopefully water will drop off and shape up a little over next couple of days. no more bloody mt2 for me
> 
> anyway
> 
> View attachment 39573
> View attachment 39574


Hilly i know i dont kno fuk all when comes to dieting and all that carry on, but your looking awesome to me and i look threw a lot of journals on here. I cant see how your behind mate and shoulders and back are looking ripped to bits :thumbup1: I need to build myself some lats :whistling: Good luck mate and how long till comp time now? Is it in hartlepool did u say? If so were abouts and what date and time? All the best


----------



## Jacko89

:thumb: Awesome mate, awesome :thumb:


----------



## hilly

edge/jacko cheers boys

leafman appreciated my man, its at hartlepool 3 weeks today nabba north - at the headland 23rd may - pre judge 12-5 night show 6-11.

ok cardio went out power walking this morning. then trained hams. very hard workout as just had no energy. anyway managed it

hams - sldl bb - 4 sets 15-8 reps

feet high leg press short rest - 4 sets 12 reps

ham curls rest pause 2 rests

5 mins posing.

last test and eq today and started a ml of tren.


----------



## MXD

Nice an looks good Are you feeling fatiuged still? Also are you using the yohimbine now? I start mine next week..


----------



## Guest

mick_the_brick said:


> Hilly - a little water is all I see buddy.
> 
> You have plenty of time to sort.
> 
> Take a deep breath and chill





mick_the_brick said:


> Groovy toilet seat BTW


x2 on both :lol: looking good.


----------



## hilly

MXD - fatigued would be an understatement im totally dragging my feet. im not using yohombine at all pal.

cheers dan


----------



## MXD

Did you get the rhodiola bro?


----------



## hilly

MXD said:


> Did you get the rhodiola bro?


nah whats that?


----------



## hilly

general update

no cardio today rest day - feel my body especially lower body needs it. will be training chest and abs in an hour or 2. went out last night for the first time in a while and wasnt a bad night considering.

Feel just as drained today as i have the last couple of days. dreading this workout as just dont no were im going to pull the energy from for it but i will thats for sure.

then just counting down the time till i can eat lmao.

Feeling in general tired/bored with everything but not long left so happy days.


----------



## Geo

Not long now bud, keep at it. Its all worth it in the end, then its back to Business as usual, EATING.


----------



## hertderg

The goal is in sight Hilly , You are looking f*cking amazing mate , I've a feeling you are going to do very well in this show. Good luck with the rest of the prep.


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, trained chest and wasnt a bad session all things considering

flat bench - 3 sets 4-12 - got the 4 out of 120kg was pleased, 80kg x 20 after

incline db press short rest - 3 sets 8-12

cable cross over rest pause - 2 rests up on weight from last week

dips bw x 25

strength is moving up a little on initial sets possibly anavar however energy is still not there.

came home ate and went back to bed just got up and ate again lol.


----------



## RACK

Best way to spend a day after a night out mate; eat, sleep, eat, sleep.

Just seen you've got var there, it's hard to imagine how much drier you could actually look... You'll be on stage looking like you been peeled mate, fantastic!


----------



## hilly

cheers rack, yeh the var,tren and mast has all been just added in so should start to see some changes.

Not sure which of these compounds of if all of them are responsible but i woke this morning with a funny sense of well being. felt like superman very confident etc. however 30 mins into cardio and this was wiped away by exhaustion lmao.

Growth is now finished as i have ran out 6 days early. no biggy really


----------



## RACK

I find it's the tren that makes me feel like that. It seems to highten every emotion (make sure you keep in a happy place lol)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking great hilly, your back is a sure strong point.

trying to work out if its a crap camera pixelation or your looking grainy on your legs?!

if its the latter then huge kudos


----------



## hilly

haha yeh rack i feel ya on the tren gota stay cheery.

think its just the pic unfortunatly bulk. Im getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## MXD

hilly said:


> nah whats that?


http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/health-and-well-being/rhodiola-rosea/

That. Get it. Helps you feel alot better and more "happy" when on low carbs etc. Great for good mood. Trust me you won't regret it.


----------



## Testoholic

hilly said:


> cheers rack, yeh the var,tren and mast has all been just added in so should start to see some changes.
> 
> Not sure which of these compounds of if all of them are responsible but i woke this morning with a funny sense of well being. felt like superman very confident etc. however 30 mins into cardio and this was wiped away by exhaustion lmao.
> 
> Growth is now finished as i have ran out 6 days early. no biggy really


id say was the var and mast. heard anavar has that affect, great sense of well being. i love mast, not only does it make my body look better but i feel happier, have an amazing sex drive and just generally feel good.


----------



## hilly

well was totally fcked rest of the day. trained arms tho and turned out to be a decent session. strength was up suprisingly which must be new compounds starting to work.

biceps

stand ex curls - 2 sets heavy-10-12 reps, 1 set lighter 18 reps i think

seated db hammer curls - 4 sets 8-12 reps

stand ez drag curls - 2 sets 10-12 reps

triceps

close grip smith ass off - 3 sets heavy 6-12, 1 set lighter 18 - hit 120 here for 6 up 10kg from last time.

dips short rest - 3 sets 6-12 reps

ropse push down FST5 - 12/12/12/12/12


----------



## B-GJOE

MXD said:


> No way are you holding water looking at those pics and neither are you behind! You look insainly great bro!


X2 ^^^^

You want to know what being behind is like, then step into my shoes. I've got so much work to do in the next 4 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## hilly

just trained calfs and abs today nothing exciting

toe press - 4 sets 100/60/40/20

stand with 4 sec neg - 4 sets reps 8-12

5 mins abs circuit

am helping a guy in the gym prep for inter u90 in leeds we think. hes a big bloke from greece or somewere. will look great IF he can stick to diet as has alot of fat to shed. second person im helping for this show will be interesting to try a few things out on them and see if they can handle it.

energy levels are not as bad as they were yesterday.


----------



## MXD

Your efa balance good mate?


----------



## hilly

cheerks col, cardio is still being pounded an hour a day HR 140+ for the time being. How this will change im not sure yet. will be getting pics to alex friday am so we can work on the last 2 weeks.


----------



## hilly

cardio done this morning altho had to change machines a few time as my quad quad is getting worse again. seeing physio 2night for some relief hopefully.

should have been revising today but just cnt be ****d. tired and immensly hungry all day. keep forgetting all sorts of stuff lmao.

trained back and not a bad workout

machine pull down - 4 sets 8-15 reps

horizontal row machine - 4 sets 10-12 reps varying grips

cable row with rope superset

with v grip pull down - 3 sets of 12 with these. really sqweezed and hit different parts of my back

3 sets deadlifts but only down to below knees like a rack pull - 3 sets 8-15 reps

not a bad workout at all. little posing practice at the end.

orderd some dream tan after speaking to a few people. so tan protocol will be shave everything friday then sat 3 coats pro tan then sunday dream tan before pre judging and night show.

took my weight this afty and it looks like im going to be the same as i was 2 weeks ago so even tho with t3 being increased to 50mcg and cardio up to an hour weight has stagnated. HOWEVER i am sure i look leaner. will be sending alex pics 2moro and will post the last set i probs post on here also.


----------



## geordie_paul

did u get the dream tan number 2? i find that the best for colour onstage. i have noticed that with the t3 also, but it has been shown at low dose to to be slighty anabolic so who knows.


----------



## hilly

dnt no mate, its the golden brown one in a lil black tub.

Well i have added in var,tren and mast and removed test/eq lol so im presuming these are responsible. weight is irrelevant as long as i look and am leaner it just fcks wih my head lol


----------



## Greyphantom

looking forward to the pics mate... sorry to hear the quad is still giving you sh!t mate... hope that clears... not long to go now so keep up the good work...


----------



## FATBOY

weight is irelevnt now m8 any big loss must surely be from lean tissue now . so its prob a good thing, you are bout there bar water m8 not long now


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, u can judge 2moro when i post pics. i expect all to be honest and harsh


----------



## hilly

there is guys trust me, shall see 2moro.

saw physio 2night. worked on my quad. said really isnt much more can do until i can rest it and let it heal. he has said if i can do next couple of days just power walking round streets for cardio as easier on quad than cross trainer/bike. this wont get heart rate up but will do it till monday then switch back over.

will update in the am with pics of my fat ass


----------



## chrisj22

How come it won't get heart rate up, bud?

I think Baz and a few others did powerwalking through streets etc for their prep mate.


----------



## hilly

cos i have been keeping heart rate at 140+ bpm and walking the streets just doesnt achieve this


----------



## chrisj22

Ah, ok. I wonder what HR those guys were doing then? Interesting stuff.

Good luck with final push now bud.


----------



## Davo

does Alex have all his guys to cardio at 140bpm?

if so im in for a treat when i start at end of the month lol.

How have you coped with uni work and prepping hilly? will you be doing it again in the next year(s)?

looking forward to pics.


----------



## hilly

Davo said:


> does Alex have all his guys to cardio at 140bpm?
> 
> if so im in for a treat when i start at end of the month lol.
> 
> How have you coped with uni work and prepping hilly? will you be doing it again in the next year(s)?
> 
> looking forward to pics.


yes he does mate, he is a big believe in hard cardio both off season and on. I have been doing 60 min at that heart rate for the past 5 weeks straight lol.

Uni work has been a nightmare mate to be honest and ive still got 2 practical exams left to do in final week of prep.

I intend to compete sept 2011 so i can prep through the summer and it will not effect my uni work.


----------



## hilly

weight 183.4 no change over 2 weeks. not happy with the pics to be honest but said id post them so here ya go. last ones now till show time.


----------



## Rudedog

You look amazing mate.

Well impressed with the rear lat spred pic


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking sharp mate.

Awesome V-Taper

Not long left now - the end result is in-sight.

Still loving that toilet seat mate BTW


----------



## hilly

cheers boys, lmao mick yeh our mum loves a naughty toilet seat


----------



## chrisj28

Alright hilly ive been keeping track of your journal for a while now mate.

The changes in your phsique have been very impressive and your dedication has been top notch.

Dont let them thoughts in your head get the better of you mate.

Good luck with the show.


----------



## Jay.32

hilly said:


> weight 183.4 no change over 2 weeks. not happy with the pics to be honest but said id post them so here ya go. last ones now till show time.
> 
> View attachment 39823
> View attachment 39824
> 
> 
> View attachment 39825
> View attachment 39826


You looking amzing mate, and IMO you will be going to the brits with out a doubt:thumbup1:


----------



## merve500

TREMENDOUS!QUADZILLA!

AWSUM enjoy it mate uve ut hard work in


----------



## MXD

You look really good bro!

How tall are you (sorry if you have said) and seriously there can't be that much fat to come of 1-2 lb maybe a little more I think, not much tho.. When you deplete it should sort all of this..

You look incredible Hilly simple  x

Oh btw you have very crazy shoulder structure!


----------



## Jay.32

Hilly when you started this journey of competing did you think you would get in the condition you are in now? Have you done better than you thought you would?


----------



## Bri

Hilly you look amazing i can't beliveve you're not happy? It's all mind games mate. You're doing excellent mate keep it up.


----------



## B-GJOE

Hilly, you've got no waist you lucky bleeder! swap you!


----------



## hilly

cheers for the comments guys, im just not happy. I sit watching md videos etc and the guys are in much better condition than i am.

mxd im 5ft 10 mate - i think imy posing makes structure look wierd plus im crampd in the small bathroom to get under light lol.

Jay - if im honest i wanted and still want bettet condition than this. Im hoping to improve on this. When im looking at most recent nabba pics alot of guys are in better nick than i am. just hope i can improve these final 2 weeks.


----------



## hilly

B|GJOE said:


> Hilly, you've got no waist you lucky bleeder! swap you!


lol people keep saying this. I think over the next year or 2 if i can keep my waist as is and add some good muscle my physique will come on leaps and bounds


----------



## Jux

Legs are your strong point IMO, too be fair though you don't really have a weak point.


----------



## Greyphantom

Fvcking hell mate... those pics blow me away... awesome taper, fantastic separation and look so dry.... rear lat spread looks freaky and the front is easily as good... your hams look superb and the quads amazing... mate you have dialled in wonderfully and will be a force on the day, keep doing what you are doing...


----------



## MXD

YHPM bro


----------



## TH0R

Your waist is that of a size 0 model, unbelievable V shape imo. Keep it going

bud, not long before showtime now


----------



## Greyphantom

hilly said:


> lol people keep saying this. I think over the next year or 2 if i can keep my waist as is and add some good muscle my physique will come on leaps and bounds


Yeah I wouldnt mind your waist mate.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly

thnks guys, the positive comments mean alot but i want honest criticisim and feeback also as i no i have weak points. I look water IMO, cnt see much abb detail etc. right quad is still swollen from tear which is an issue.


----------



## hilly

lol cheers col


----------



## Greyphantom

yeah my only criticism at this stage would be that your abs dont pop out as much as say... Lee Priests in his best days... but you are still in prep mode and I think you are bang on for some awesome results... oh and the tan is a bit light...  seriously though you really have to look hard to find anything wrong there mate... tie ins good, separation good and looking a good size too... (although I will say that with more muscle on your frame I think you will be a serious contender for anyone...)


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> cheers for the comments guys, im just not happy. I sit watching md videos etc and the guys are in much better condition than i am.
> 
> mxd im 5ft 10 mate - i think imy posing makes structure look wierd plus im crampd in the small bathroom to get under light lol.
> 
> *Jay - if im honest i wanted and still want bettet condition than this. Im hoping to improve on this. When im looking at most recent nabba pics alot of guys are in better nick than i am. just hope i can improve these final 2 weeks*.


gd lad  , just head down and keep fightin for more....


----------



## Lois_Lane

Looking very good Hilly.

If you want constructive a critic i think your back should be thicker your spine is a little too visible lol. But this will come in time overall you have a very balanced physique and how you manage to look so big at your height and weight is beyond me.....

Stick to Alex plan and mentally sit back and relax(not in the gym lol) you have done it....


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, i can gaurantee next year i will be presenting a whole new package. I intend to include more heavy weight ab work or atleast a little in the off season to try and bring my abs up a bit. just worried about thickening waist if i do this.

was guna train shoulders or hams today but my dodgy rhomboid issue is very tight and glutes/legs feel tight/sore so think i may take the day off and train sat/sun.


----------



## Geo

looking amazing mate, hard work is paying off dude.

but seriously WTF is with the toilet seat, its zebra coloured. lol


----------



## mrbez

Looking awesome mate.

Your quads are unreal, and that waist is brilliant.

You are going to smash it mate, just keep focused now and you will be fine.

As Con said, I can't believe how big you look for your height and weight. I'm 6ft 1 and 210lbs and look nothing like this, excellent mate.


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking fantastic,you are going to look great on stage.

Really admire your dedication especially with all the studying.

I always found it very difficult to stay focussed mentally whilst dieting.


----------



## nitrogen

Wait til you get the tan on, it will magnify your already great physique. Well done


----------



## rs007

Superb mate, amazing balance.

As nitrogen says, once a bit of tan goes on, you'll be amazed yourself at what you can suddenly see.

Also, I'd say you are very flat, and this can give the illusion of poorer than actual levels of condition - once you fill out a little, the muscle fibres will push through... bit of fluid manipulation... those small tweaks will make a massive change, because you are just about there mate, superb physique.

You are just too diet blind to see it!


----------



## hilly

cheers lads, i really do appreciate all ure input. once this is over i will be whacking up a thank you thread to show appreciation as without it i may not have been as good as i have been with diet etc.

spoke to alex and he is happy. he doesnt believe in major changes last 2 weeks like depleting/depletion workouts or going crazy.

I wont get any cheats or extra carbs until 2 days prior to show now so im already depleted no need to deplete further.

then friday start introducing more carbs from exactly the same sources as already using. this will be done on the sat as well but protein cut back. sodium cut out both these days. water will be cut back to just sips with food from sat evening. sunday will be carbs every 1-1.5 hours from dry oats/rice cakes with PB/brown rice and potato etc what ever i want out of those really. again just a sip on water.

question for u guys. before i step on stage im thinking something a lil sugary like haribo or fudge or a marsbar etc any thoughts????


----------



## hackskii

Legs look very nice, I like the veins in the stomach.


----------



## big_jim_87

i like the bog seat!


----------



## big_jim_87

what class are you again?


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> question for u guys. before i step on stage im thinking something a lil sugary like haribo or fudge or a marsbar etc any thoughts????


What should that do?


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> question for u guys. before i step on stage im thinking something a lil sugary like haribo or fudge or a marsbar etc any thoughts????


Its all I eat on show day :lol:

Everyone has their favourites though, know some guys who swear by salt n vinegar crisps, others love their dark chocolate, some eat jam and as I think just about everyone knows by now, I am a total sucker for haribo :lol:

Some people like a shot of alcohol too, dont know if there is any scientific benefit for this, maybe a bit of dutch courage? Mind you I dont get nervous on stage, but still like a blast of neat vodka :lol:

Maybe I am just using it as an excuse tho lololol!


----------



## rs007

Lois_Lane said:


> What should that do?


duh - adds a clear inch onto your arms, thought you would know this :whistling:


----------



## hilly

cheers scott, jim first timers mate

CON if i sat here now and ate sum sugar i would get very vascular. i believe this is the reason people do it. si thought it was quite common practice.

haha trust u rams. well i will be snacking each hour on rice/rice cakes with peanut butter etc.

also when people eat dry oats do you litteraly just take a box and eat the scottish rolled oats out of them? i imagine they clog in mouth. rice cakes seems much better. altho could bake the oats so they go crunchy?? any thoughts


----------



## Lois_Lane

Fair enough different ways to do things.

Personally all i ate until after my show was 2 slices of cheese cake at mid day no water no food i didn't see the point as i was already carbed up IMO any extra food would just make the stomach buldge.


----------



## hilly

i do agree con. alex has suggested flavoured rice cakes with peanut butter i may use almond butter as its tastier/pop tarts/oatmeal etc however i dont fancy munchin on dry oatmeal.

so think show day breaky will be 2 whole eggs/egg whites and oats into pancakes with a lil peanut butter or jam. sip water. then every hour a pop tart or 2 or couple rice cakes just to stay full but not bloated.

then inbetween pre and nightime show im to go for steak/chips and a dessert no ice cream tho. big portion and hardly any water. maybe a mcds burger and chips then some cheesecake from asda if cnt be ****d with a restaurant


----------



## chrisj22

Looking excellent mate.

As the others have said, you're very depleted now so imagine what you'll be like with 100's of grams worth of carbs :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

hilly said:


> i do agree con. alex has suggested flavoured rice cakes with peanut butter i may use almond butter as its tastier/pop tarts/oatmeal etc however i dont fancy munchin on dry oatmeal.
> 
> so think show day breaky will be 2 whole eggs/egg whites and oats into pancakes with a lil peanut butter or jam. sip water. then every hour a pop tart or 2 or couple rice cakes just to stay full but not bloated.
> 
> then inbetween pre and nightime show im to go for steak/chips and a dessert no ice cream tho. big portion and hardly any water.* maybe a mcds burger and chips* then some cheesecake from asda if cnt be ****d with a restaurant


???????????


----------



## merve500

rs007 said:


> Its all I eat on show day :lol:
> 
> Everyone has their favourites though, know some guys who swear by salt n vinegar crisps, others love their dark chocolate, some eat jam and as I think just about everyone knows by now, I am a total sucker for haribo :lol:
> 
> Some people like a shot of alcohol too, dont know if there is any scientific benefit for this, maybe a bit of dutch courage? Mind you I dont get nervous on stage, but still like a blast of neat vodka :lol:
> 
> Maybe I am just using it as an excuse tho lololol!


salt and vinegar crisps? i saw some guys eating salted rice cakes back stage at my show,would u chance it?


----------



## FATBOY

spoke to alex and he is happy. he doesnt believe in major changes last 2 weeks like depleting/depletion workouts or going crazy.

I wont get any cheats or extra carbs until 2 days prior to show now so im already depleted no need to deplete further.

then friday start introducing more carbs from exactly the same sources as already using. this will be done on the sat as well but protein cut back. sodium cut out both these days. water will be cut back to just sips with food from sat evening. sunday will be carbs every 1-1.5 hours from dry oats/rice cakes with PB/brown rice and potato etc what ever i want out of those really. again just a sip on water.

loving this aproach to the last week m8 makes perfect sense to me a lot less chance of a fukc up


----------



## hilly

yeh i agree mate, i like it myself. less to think about/worry about. not over complicated so shouldnt have anything drastic happen


----------



## rs007

merve500 said:


> salt and vinegar crisps? i saw some guys eating salted rice cakes back stage at my show,*would u chance it?*


 :lol:

I do, every time :lol: :lol: :lol:

Was SnV pringles and haribo last show, time out before that in 2008, I had just discovered the marvel that is prawn cocktail pringles, and had those every show day :lol:

I think if you are on, you are on, and it takes a hell of a lot to fvck it up once you get to the day... conversely if you are off, you are off, and very little is going to pull you in on the day without fvcking you up - witness some guys and their plight with diuretics.

Even IF it risked worsening me, realistically, how much - will it be noticeable? Its not going to be enough to make it or break it for a bodybuilder of my level in any event, so I just wire right in and enjoy myself TBH - if that means rattling a handful of crisps, haribo, or chocolate down my neck on the day, so be it - I don't take this serious enough, and I don't get paid, so I aint going to suffer that much for it


----------



## hilly

went for walk this morning for cardio. quad is really playing up but rest day from cardio 2moro so hopefully will improve for monday.

Just made some pancakes using buckweat flour. tasty but a little dry as obv i cnt put anything on them bar a little splenda and sugar free syrup but buckweat flour will be a good addition to my future diet to replace some oats. I find i get bloated if i eat to many oats during the day so this way i will use the buckweat flour for breaky then can use oats for a meal during the day


----------



## Haimer

You look great Hilly.

Not only has your physique improved loads, so has your posing! Stay positive mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking the mutts bud


----------



## hilly

Haimer, bulk cheers boys, 2 weeks 2moro. start carbing up the friday before just getting the plan sorted cnt bloody wait


----------



## Dig

Out of interest have you ever used nicotine gum to deal with hunger cravings??

I havent ever dieted as such but if lowering kcals a bit i have used it and it does work v well to stop any cravings.

But dont know if it would interfere any way with the prep although cant see how it would?


----------



## hilly

i havnt mate, to be honest hunger is never un bearable. I think because of the higher intensity cardio i do it allows me to eat more and thus feel less hungry altho i do have moments were i think im starving but i feel this is more in my mind and just craving food.

its funny sometimes i think im starving then ill have a flavoured tea and be ok


----------



## Dig

hilly said:


> i havnt mate, to be honest hunger is never un bearable. I think because of the higher intensity cardio i do it allows me to eat more and thus feel less hungry altho i do have moments were i think im starving but i feel this is more in my mind and just craving food.
> 
> its funny sometimes i think im starving then ill have a flavoured tea and be ok


Ah ok i imagined you would be in a state of constant hunger. I think i just use hunger as an excuse to have it tbh as gives a nice little buzz if dont smoke.

Really impressed how you have got bf down so low, look in great condition:thumbup1:


----------



## Compton

Looking good there mate. Must also say you have the smallest waist.

Best of luck


----------



## hilly

dig cheers for the input pal, compton cheers.

trained hams today and abs

i leg stand curl - 5 sets reps between 12-20

4 sets sldl bb - reps 10

2 sets feet high leg press - 20 reps, 40 rests done neil hill style

5 min ab circuit.

icing leg now as is really playing up. rest day from cardio 2moro so hopefully this will help. guna go treat myself to some decent trainers as going out walking is killing my feet


----------



## LittleChris

Brilliant, looking forward to seeing the show pictures now


----------



## MXD

Hows the rest day pal?

As for trainers get some airmax 95's they are £110 but totally the best trainers ever lol


----------



## hilly

cheers chris,

james - going to train shoulders and calfs in a bit. legs nicely rested from no cardio.

theres no way i would pay 110 for a pair of gym trainers. just been to sports direct and got a pair of nike ones half price 35 quid happy days. only for cardio etc.

Feel mad hungry today for some reason which is ****ing me off.

MUST CONFESS I CHEATED 30 MINS AGO --- cooked a batch of sweet pot and i remove the skins and tub them and stick in fridge. well i munched a but of sweet pot skin. im sure it wont kill me but a cheats a cheat i guess and i said i would be honest in here


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> cheers chris,
> 
> james - going to train shoulders and calfs in a bit. legs nicely rested from no cardio.
> 
> theres no way i would pay 110 for a pair of gym trainers. just been to sports direct and got a pair of nike ones half price 35 quid happy days. only for cardio etc.
> 
> Feel mad hungry today for some reason which is ****ing me off.
> 
> *MUST CONFESS I CHEATED 30 MINS AGO --- cooked a batch of sweet pot and i remove the skins and tub them and stick in fridge. well i munched a but of sweet pot skin. im sure it wont kill me but a cheats a cheat i guess and i said i would be honest in here *


Very naughty Hilly!


----------



## hilly

i no mate, it kills me throwing the skins away every week. altho they are the part full of fiber so what cals are actually in it i dnt no. probs about 50g in weight lmao maybe 50 cals hahha


----------



## borostu82

hilly said:


> i no mate, it kills me throwing the skins away every week. altho they are the part full of fiber so what cals are actually in it i dnt no. probs about 50g in weight lmao maybe *50 cals hahha*


Best burn them off lol


----------



## MXD

PMSL what a cheat LOL


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders

machine seated side lat 1 arm - 4 sets very slow neg

bent over smith rear delts - 4 sets 10-15 reps

up right row smith short rest - 3 sets 10-15 reps

seated front raise with a weight - 3 sets 10-15 reps

went to do calfs but pain in left foot so left it.

played with some carb up ideas today. baked some sweet pots and white pot and mashed them together. eaten cold wasnt bad as the sweet pot gives it some nice flavour. im thinking will make a big batch of this and a big batch of sweet potato and normal potato wedges. will make a big batch of uncle bens whole grain rice then just rotate between these.

also for after i cut water im going to cut out rice as this is a wet carb. so from 6pm main carbs will be a sweet potato and roasted oat mix i reckon and some white potato wedges.

show day will be rice cakes with peanut butter and low fat pop tarts im thinking.


----------



## hilly

weight this morning an all time low of 181.5lb. Cardio was not to bad but my quad is killing me just icing it now then got some revision todo great stuff.

Posing practice this morning i am definatly leaner all round especially my stomach which cheers me up. I can honestly say im happy with how things are moving along altho im very worried about my quad.

training chest 2night


----------



## Greyphantom

Good to hear its coming together for you mate, and [email protected] to hear your quad is still giving you gip mate... how long to go now?


----------



## Davo

Good stuff.

How did u actually hurt your quad? Not long till u can rest it up and get it sorted


----------



## hilly

GP - 2 weeks yesterday mate

davo - its a tear i did training quads i think. Due to amount of cardio etc it just isnt getting chance to heal. havnt trained legs in 7 weeks miss it big style


----------



## hilly

chest/abs

incline db press 4 sets with 40kg db 8-12 reps

seated machine press short rests - 4 sets 10-15 reps

seated fly machine super - 12/12/12/

set with dips - 12/12/12

all sets done with very controled 3 sec neg if not longer. just focusing on really pushing the muscle now with sensible weights still heavyish just making sure i dnt pick up any more injuries haha


----------



## LittleChris

Any more injuries and you will going on stage in a wheelchair!

Final motions now


----------



## Greyphantom

2 weeks mate, not long at all... hope the injuries stay the hell away and your quad starts toe-ing the line... keep it up mate, glad its all coming together...


----------



## hilly

cheers for the continued support boys it is appreciated.

cardio will be stoped as of tuesday next week i have decided. will get a deep tissue massage tuesday afty night and hope this gives it some release with rest for the rest of the week.

fingers crossed.


----------



## hilly

was up early and as weather was niceish decided to go out power walking. much better in my new trainers i go. incorporated jogging/sprint intervals into this to keep heart rate up and worked well altho didnt do my quad any favours. passed much quicker than just being in gym. will do this for rest of week if weather stays ok.

weight this morning 180.4lb. this is what i hit on my diet last year however bf was around 9% if not 10 this year is sub 5. so we have a good 9-10lb muscle added to my frame. relativly happy with this but i will add more this next coming year.


----------



## suliktribal

I keep seeing this thread title popping up. "112 days till stage"

Must be groundhog day because it's been 112 days since I joined, lol.


----------



## MXD

LOL so you're just happy with 9-10lb in one year!? Be extactlic mate thats some seriously great work!


----------



## hilly

i will be aiming for more next year. that was done without dosages breaking 1g total apart from a 4 week spell then went to 1300ish.

Also that was done with keeping bf sub 13/14% and i could have ate more easy. I think i can keep my total doses down under 1.5g per week, push the food and will clever nutrition/training and some peptide use easy achieve more than this by next year


----------



## hilly

been stupidly hungry today it seems everyday i get hungrier to the point of feeling sick however nothing a bit of brocc doesnt sort.

trained biceps and calfs

seated alt db curls - 4 sets 10-12 reps

stand ex bar reverse grip curls - 4 sets 12-15 reps

preacher machine rest pause - 2 rests

calfs

4 sets standing

3 sets 4 sec pause toe press with drop set at end.

little bit of posing and home am goosed


----------



## oaklad

keep going looking awesome in recent pics, ul b most conditioned on stage at this rate!!


----------



## hilly

cheers mate,

cardio outside again today but limped thr last part as quad went quite bad. had to ice for a while when got home.

trained triceps

dips - 3 sets with 50kg round waist 10/8/7

overhead rope ext - 3 sets short rest reps 10-15

v grip very close push down - 3 sets 15 reps

rope push down rest pause - 2 rests

been revising and sleeping most of day not ideal but getting there


----------



## kitt81

hilly have you tried mashing a banana into some dry oats?? i was given that little gem last year for carbing up on morn of show, waaaay nicer than dry oats!! damn nice actually lol!!!


----------



## hilly

not allowed bananas


----------



## kitt81

damn really??


----------



## Danny-K

What things do you do/have when your "that" hungry mate?

As many of us have all been there. And it's the point where we noramlly think " Ahh fcuk it"

?


----------



## hilly

really kit, im oresuming this is due to fructose just refilling liver glycogen were its muscle glycogen we want to replenish.

I suck it up like a man danny and have a flavoured tea or big glass of water. you get no were giving in to hunger if your serious about things. I have been hungry for 15 weeks now.

Had to stop cardio around 47 mins in as quad was to painful. got the majority done tho so pleased just bloody annoying. going to spend the morning revising etc.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hang in there buddy..

Not long to go now.


----------



## Greyphantom

Keep it up mate, just over a week and its all gravy... (but dont forget to add the chicken...  )


----------



## hilly

cheers guys,

been real tired and hungry today. trained shoulders

seated machine press - 2 sets wide grip and 2 sets close - reps 9-12

machine side lat - 3 sets 10-12 reps last set triple drop set

machine rear delts - 3 sets 8-12 last set triple drop set

smith rows - 2 sets 12 reps

stand front raises - 2 sets 15-20 reps

5 mins posing. definatly tightening up. will take weight and pics and send alex them 2moro and see what he says for last week but as of now no changes tull friday when carb up starts bar stopping cardio tues to rest leg


----------



## merve500

all the best hlly uve put ur **** out so u deserve results mate


----------



## EDG301

Good luck mate. You've come a long way and im very impressed with your dedication. All the best and im sure come show day you will place well get what you deserve! Well done


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, a week to go then will be getting some extra carbs. nothing major but they will be appreciated all the same.

weight today 177lb. this a 6.5lb drop since last week alot of water has come off thankfully.

wasnt guna post pics but ive took them and it doesnt matter who sees. im competing against myself in this show i dont no any1 else who will be up there and dont care to be honest.


----------



## B-GJOE

Looking well cut mate, could do with an abs and thigh shot. Hams look nicely separated, and lots of detail in the MM. Just wish I had your waist.

All the best mate.


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, appreciate the comments coming from some1 who achieves the level of conditioning you have


----------



## LittleChris

Will be interesting to see what it all looks like come show day as your condition looks pretty good from here already. Nice full muscles, tight skin and a spot of St Tropez and you will be like a pig in ****


----------



## mick_the_brick

Condition is sick Hilly


----------



## hilly

cheers guys but condition isnt that good. i could be alot tighter from the back especially my upper back has to much fat on it.

to be honest i feel i could have cut some food out these last few weeks and pulled more fat off but its not what alex suggested so i didnt do it. i have followed his plan to the letter and not deviated once.

I have learnt an aweful lot about my body and overall cant complain to much about how i look. alas thats a load of bull im not happy at all


----------



## B-GJOE

FFS Hilly will you sort out your dysmorphia???

There's only person who thinks you don't look spot on and that is YOU!!!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hilly - you woke up yet buddy??

lmao


----------



## hilly

haha yeh guys its easier saying that but you can always be better. I look like a little child in person honest lol


----------



## Bri

B|GJOE said:


> FFS Hilly will you sort out your dysmorphia???
> 
> There's only person who thinks you don't look spot on and that is YOU!!!


Lol, I've thought this for ages now! Get it together man! You look brilliant! REPS! Just to prove i mean it lmao.


----------



## merve500

Nah mate what u have there is an impressive package! i can see wheere ur comming from putting urself down as this sport is personal and we all strive to look better than we are but you should be proud u look awsum


----------



## Greyphantom

Just when you thought it couldnt get better... mate you have some fantastic condition, dry as fvck and striations abound... legs are just awesome and upper body canes it mate... upper back is fine imho... the only weakpoint I can see (and it may be the photo) is you lower back/xmas tree... could be thicker, but over all you have an awesome package mate...


----------



## Tinytom

Very good mate

Impressed with that as a first effort.


----------



## jw007

very cut mate

Look good


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, heads a bit all over at the min so ure comments are appreciated.

got an exam in an hour which should be fun


----------



## Davo

yeah like everyone has said you look very good.

Most muscular pose looks great.

I think you've got a great shape and your gonna look **** hot in the next couple of years with a few more lbs of muscle on ya


----------



## mck

looking shredded to bits mate. il be competing in the first timers with another guy from were im from thats if he doesnt pull out he was talkning about it but maybe was the diet getting to him. its a killer heads battad and now that its closer im thinking of what goodies io can eat after, getting a sweat on just thinking about it haha. also i know what you mean about thinking you could be better mate i just looked at your pictures a thought [email protected] . awsome condition. anyway should see you on the day, good luck mate looking mint.


----------



## hilly

mck said:


> looking shredded to bits mate. il be competing in the first timers with another guy from were im from thats if he doesnt pull out he was talkning about it but maybe was the diet getting to him. its a killer heads battad and now that its closer im thinking of what goodies io can eat after, getting a sweat on just thinking about it haha. also i know what you mean about thinking you could be better mate i just looked at your pictures a thought [email protected] . awsome condition. anyway should see you on the day, good luck mate looking mint.


cheers mate, i have been killing myself for 16 weeks to be in best condition i can because i dont carry alot of muscle unfortunatly. something i will be taking a year to improve on. make sure to introduce ureself and good luck for the day


----------



## FATBOY

yes m8 its all coming together  hilly how much do you think not training legs has realy hampered them as they look to be still quite full and cut .


----------



## hilly

FATBOY said:


> yes m8 its all coming together  hilly how much do you think not training legs has realy hampered them as they look to be still quite full and cut .


funny u ask. i was really worried but a few people that have looked for me reckon they dont seem to have lost any size due to all the cardio. look very depleted but this will be due to cardio as well.

good example is cyclists i suppose they have huge thighs


----------



## FATBOY

i dont train legs the week b4 and know people who dont train them for a two weeks , but i was just thinking how they would be had you been able to train the fully .


----------



## hilly

i would love to no what damage it has done, theres also the fact i still cant fully tense my right quad due to the tear. this is causing me serious issues and worries. it needs rest to heal but i cnt rest as have to do cardio.

however as of tuesday cardio will be stoped so im hoping 4 days will be enough to sort it out a little


----------



## mck

hilly said:


> cheers mate, i have been killing myself for 16 weeks to be in best condition i can because i dont carry alot of muscle unfortunatly. something i will be taking a year to improve on. make sure to introduce ureself and good luck for the day


you have a good bit muscle mate and preportion plus shredded to bits. that diets messin with your head. anyway il see you on the day youl prob not mis me il be one of tallest ther lol 6'4 with dangly legs :thumb: see you ther.


----------



## willsey4

Looking great mate. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Wow, super condition mate i would like to achieve that next time i compete!


----------



## Joshua

Firstly, my apologies for not getting here more frequently in recent times - I have just been trying to catch up with all the happenings in hilly's world that I have been missing.

Secondly, you are looking great in those latest pics. A cracking V and veins on the abs - most enviable indeed. I can't comment on it from a competitive point of view, but IMHO you are looking sharp. You should be feeling happy with your achievements, as all that hard work has come to fruition.

I suspect that as you have been getting closer and closer, there has been more psychological pressure developing which will have been playing around with uncertainty in how you perceive yourself. Have faith in yourself and the methods as I suspect that you do not fully appreciate the magnitude of the substantial changes that you have gone through.

I loved the point you made regarding you have learned a lot about how your body responds. IMHO this is one of the most valuable things we can get out of life - truly understanding ourselves.

Keep smiling my friend,

J


----------



## FATBOY

Joshua said:


> Firstly, my apologies for not getting here more frequently in recent times - I have just been trying to catch up with all the happenings in hilly's world that I have been missing.
> 
> Secondly, you are looking great in those latest pics. A cracking V and veins on the abs - most enviable indeed. I can't comment on it from a competitive point of view, but IMHO you are looking sharp. You should be feeling happy with your achievements, as all that hard work has come to fruition.
> 
> I suspect that as you have been getting closer and closer, there has been more psychological pressure developing which will have been playing around with uncertainty in how you perceive yourself. Have faith in yourself and the methods as I suspect that you do not fully appreciate the magnitude of the substantial changes that you have gone through.
> 
> I loved the point you made regarding you have learned a lot about how your body responds. IMHO this is one of the most valuable things we can get out of life - truly understanding ourselves.
> 
> Keep smiling my friend,
> 
> J


thats nice post m8


----------



## hilly

wilsey, con and J thnks lads,

Cardio done outside this morning, just iceing quad now as its fcking killing. will rest it and revise this morning then training back this afternoon.

not much else exciting going on just ploding along. cardio was hard this morning ill be honest i felt fcked before i left


----------



## hilly

cheers for the input bulk, only one cardio session togo 2moro. 2moro is supposed to be off cardio then in monday/tuesday but have exam monday so doing it 2moro.

then im going to train twice a day tues/wed/thurs no cardio. thats my thoughts anyway. as im not depleting with diet guna deplete with workouts etc then wont need to do cardio.


----------



## hilly

anyway stop posting in here and **** off on holiday


----------



## hackskii

Quads look killer mate.

Love the veins in the stomach.


----------



## hilly

cheers scott,

back today

pull ups overhand grip - 4 sets 8-12 reps last set drop set

smith underhand rows - 3 sets 8-12 reps

seated upright mach row short rest - 3 sets 15 reps

cable pull overs - 2 sets 15-20 reps

2 sets hypers


----------



## kgb

Hilly, your loo seat looks wicked.


----------



## hilly

sunday is rest day however was going to do cardio but right quad is real bad so just resting today. feel lazy for doing this so close to show but im meant to be resting anyway lol. cardio 2moro and tuesday then job done and rest this bloody quad. fingers crossed it will sort itself out.

just revising today and 2moro.


----------



## FATBOY

rest is good


----------



## hilly

yeh mate, i suppose a 7 days out im not going to shift much more fat at this point and getting my quid to a point were i can contract/tense it fully on stage is more important IMO


----------



## Big Dawg

Just thought I'd pop in and say you're an absolute freak hilly! Just about the only circle of people where that's a complement lol! :lol:

The amount of commitment and will power it takes to get that lean is something that 99.9% of people in the world (myself included) would never be able to achieve. Kudos!


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, last week now and should be pretty straight forward once i get my exam out of the way. this last 7/8 days i have droped over half a stone so basically depleted early. the reason is i can then just cruise in this week without doing anything drastic or making rash changes and risking things.

all this week till friday is the same old just less/no cardio then start carbing up moderatly friday with around 400g carbs.


----------



## TH0R

Nearly there mate, your an inspiration:thumbup1:


----------



## Bri

You're a true inspiration.


----------



## hilly

cheers boys, been so hungry today its unreal. no idea why. had to have a sugar free jelly think ive had around 5 of those all diet lol they just make u hungrier dnt no why people bother.


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking very lean.

Incredible dedication to get your body into this kind of condition.

Think you are going to do well at the show.


----------



## Big Dawg

I don't know how you do it seriously hilly lol; I can barely get through 2 weeks of dieting (going from about 20%bf to 18 haha). Now you know you can get in this sort of nick, do you have aspirations to keep competing for a good few years and move up the ranks?


----------



## Guest

Just caught up with this, looking very good - impressed. Good luck next week, will say hello if I see you


----------



## BigDom86

looking good buddy


----------



## Greyphantom

not long now mate and it will all pay off... keep the chin up and good luck with the final week... reading this has been an inspiration mate...!!!


----------



## hilly

alastair - cheers mate, its been a struggle but after helping other people prep i wanted to show myself i could do it and get in half decent nick. yes i intend to push this for the next few years and take my physique as far as it can go.

dan make sure u do pal,

dom cheers mate, lookin large in avy.

GP much appreciated mate ure support and every1 elses has helped me be strict.

Having this journal and posting pics has kept me in line as i wanted every1 to see what sticking to a diet and giving it ure all can help you achieve.

cardio - 45 mins this morning - having to ice leg now. 30 min session 2moro then just posing in the am.


----------



## hilly

good news - all exams now done at uni happy days.

trained chest more volume to start depleting a little so to speak.

flat bench 4 sets

inc db press - 4 sets

dips - 4 sets

machine flies 4 sets

reps anywere from 12-20

5 mins abs circuit.


----------



## RACK

Just had a catch up mate and got to say you're looking absolutely fantastic!!!

Not long to go now so just keep as you are and the head up and you'll p1ss it.

Conditioning is amazing


----------



## hilly

cheers rack appreciated mate.

Last cardio session done this morning. from here on will just go in and pose before breaky in the am.

icing leg now as is fcked still. over the moon finished uni just gota plod along this week now then its game on.

its surreal how the show is this sunday. 16 weeks of hard work and its almost over crazy stuff.


----------



## Greyphantom

Bring on sunday mate... with your shape and condition it will all be worth it... shame the leg is still fvcked mate... hope it sorts out now the cardio has finished...


----------



## glen danbury

looking very good nice and lean- good luck

can i offer a suggestion in the front lat spread pose - is this how you always perform it? if so my bending your knees slightly and pushing them outwards a tad your sweep in the quads will improve and give better balance to the pose IMO


----------



## hilly

GP cheers pal appreciate u taggin along thru this.

Glen appreciate the tips will play with that this week,


----------



## geordie_paul

yep not long now, gona do my last cardio session 2moz then train till friday. good luck and might see you back stage


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sorry buddy been working away (again..)

Just catching up.. so how's tricks?

Final countdown now


----------



## hilly

Paul, make sure u come say hello if you see me pal.

Mick - hope ure well, totally wrecked to be honest, training with the higher volume is a killer. feeling run down like never before today but not long left now.


----------



## merve500

Hilly if u look back at this journal its amazing how quick its gone hasnt it, u must be so excited now what music are u going with mate?


----------



## hilly

i no mate like i said earlier i cnt believe i have now been dieting 16 weeks. i have learnt alot about myself and my body and although its been hard and unsociable its been an enjoyable experience.

posing music im keeping under my belt. purely as dont want some1 else nocking it out on the same night


----------



## mick_the_brick

Mate if you are wrecked.. you are good if that makes sense lmao...

End is in sight buddy


----------



## mrbez

Looking awesome Peter.

Are you going to be posting pics before the show, or just after it?

You have done amazing.


----------



## FATBOY

last stretch now hilly a long journey but you came through good luck with the show buddy


----------



## hilly

cheers lads, yeh apparantly thats the way it goes mick.

no pics till after the show now pal.

Trained back today again higher reps. pulled out all shakes so second meal was a little sprouted bread and turkey.

back

wide grip pull down machine

horizontal row

cable row with rope

pull down behind neck

cable pull downs to stomach

3 to 4 sets on each exercise reps between 12-20.

really flat as a pancake now weight was down to 175.4lb today. water is at 7l. vit c is at 4g today, 5 2moro then 6 till sat.


----------



## hertderg

I would have been at the show with a few mates but I'm off on holiday Thursday and lots to do tomorrow , didn't want to go without wishing you all the best mate . Whatever the outcome is on the day, the board is proud of you mate and I have a good feeling you'll smash it.

Enjoy it mate, you've worked so hard for it.


----------



## alan87

hilly ur looking the nuts my friend,changes u have made are soo impressive. Pleased 4 u pal,just wish ud realise how well uve done! Struggle 2 get on here again before show day,so gd luck!


----------



## hilly

cheers guys appreciated.

Got up this morning did some posing practice and abs. day as normal today been and got some salt free rice cakes for carb up. had big bags dried cranberrys on offer so got some of them for next couple of weeks to add in my oats etc yum.

off to butchers in a bit to get some chicken and fillet steak for carb up and show day etc.


----------



## RACK

Sounds like you're totally drained mate, it's defo a good sign!!

Wait til after you've finshed the comp, everything just feels very surreal.

All the best with the last few days, and remember that all the trips to the bathroom DO NOT count as cardio


----------



## tonyc74

Been reading this for a while now,very inspiring. Good luck for the weekend .

I remember the pic you put after your finished your bulk would be awesome to see the recent ones with that side by side to show the difference...


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, will post up some comparisons once i have stage shots etc


----------



## defdaz

Nearly there hilly, looking absolutely amazing in the most recent pic, can't wait to see the contest photos - bet you are going to shock a few people!  Massive inspiration to me and others, you are mate. Thanks for keeping this journal. Hope you have a fantastic day and bring home the silverware!


----------



## hilly

cheers daz appreciate ure support. its people like ureself and every1 else that has helped me be so discplined and see this thru giving it my all


----------



## Lois_Lane

Great work thus far mate!


----------



## hilly

cheers con, not long to go now mate. just look flat and ****e at the moment lol im such a skinny fcker


----------



## hilly

trained shoulders

4 sets machine press

4 sets seated laterals

3 sets bent over bb rear delts

3 sets front raise superset with db shrug

all reps between 12-20

last jab today which was 1ml mast. just running var,letro,prov,t3 to show


----------



## chrisj22

Last big push mate


----------



## hilly

cheers chris.

Ok trained biceps this morning and some posing practice. Im so flat its unreal. look totally **** but not much i can do about that now.

seated db curl 3 sets

seated db hammer curls 3 sets

preacher machine 3 sets

standing high pulley curls 3 sets

2 sets reverse cable curls

reps 15-20

triceps done 2night. carb up starts 2moro. last jab was mas yesterday. t3 droped to 25mcg as of 2moro so doesnt effect carb up and this will be ran at this dose for this week and next as a taper down. i then have iodide recommended by scott/hacksii to help my thyroid recover with mega green tea tabs.

Will run info regarding my 4 week rebound in here.

basically it will be test p 100mg mon/wed/fri for 2/3 weeks with 50mg anavar a day until what i have runs out. then i will drop the test p to 50mg mon/wed/fri for 2 weeks before pct starts.

growth will be added back in at 8iu mon/wed/fri as i have enough money to run this dose for 8 weeks then will switch to ghrp6.


----------



## defdaz

Awesome stuff mate, I love how prepared you are. That was a monster biceps workout mate, were some of the sets warm-up pyramid stylee or something?


----------



## Greyphantom

just a few more days mate... and during the next few days you will fill and look awesome... keep the faith mate, I know we all are... not hard though when its regarding someone who has put in the effort and shown such huge determination and strength... just a few more days...


----------



## hilly

No mate its depletion work so just lots of reps, low weights. didnt go heavier than 15kg dumbells mostly 10-12kg etc. was on an empty stomach just bcaa and im depleted as fck lol. it takes all my energy just walking around.

the idea is to get all the glycogen out of the muscle these last few days so when i carb up it all gets soaked up


----------



## RACK

All the hard work is done now mate, keep your head and you'll be buzzing as soon as you see those stage lights.


----------



## defdaz

Ahhh of course. Last day depleted mate, bit more and then you're there!!


----------



## Jay.32

Hilly mate, I havent posted much in your journal but have followed it all the way.

Im actually quite gutted and jealous of you now mate:laugh: as we started are preps at the same time but I had t o stop due to a number of obsticles. You must have a great feeling now your at the end of all the hard work, wish I had that feeling.

The time has flown by and you look amazing mate! Your knowledge of this game is shining through your physique.

Im not gonna wish you luck coz you dont need luck....you will smash that stage! :thumbup1:

P.S. by the way your prepping me next year:beer:


----------



## ScottCP

Your looking great mate, enjoy your show, enjoy your moment. All the best mate.


----------



## hilly

scot, rack daz cheers boys, Jay thnks pal ill be more than happy to help.

Well totally dragging my **** today. however positive note my exercise bike came and ive built it up. its spot on. comfy to sit on and very smooth. im now sorted for rebound and off season cardio makes life a good bit easier.

Just triceps todo 2night and need to go tesco to get some oats/sweet pot and white potato and im all sorted to start carb up 2moro. then just shave/tan fri night and saturday.


----------



## Davo

Is the show on sat or sunday mate?

Cant wait to see the onstage pics, im excited for u!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Gotta comment, this is a great thread and i think you look awesome! sounds like you know what your doing, good luck for sunday!


----------



## hilly

cheers guys,

davo sunday it is pal.


----------



## Jem

Tomorrow is the fun bit - fooood !

You are a star hilly and I rate you a lot. One of the best people on this forum in fact.

Go and smash it x


----------



## hilly

cheers jem means alot, u going to finals next weekend?

should add just received a small tub of myofusion and a smal tub of syntrax matrix to replace my peptide fusion. will be trying both and seeing if either is/tastes better as all 3 are around the same price


----------



## FATBOY

home straight buddy


----------



## big_jim_87

so when you on stage?


----------



## hackskii

I think it is this Sunday right?

If so good luck mate.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> cheers jem means alot, u going to finals next weekend?
> 
> should add just received a small tub of myofusion


I am planning on it - the people I am sitting with are travelling from Crewe so I will be flying solo on the trip ...will have a word at the gym. No bugger there can ever be @rsed Apparently we are going to a karaoke bar afterwards :confused1: ...I wont be singing :tongue:

Coincidentally - I just bought a some myofusion to try today as well, just a small one until I get to the Expo and see what goodies are there and see how much cheaper my CNP is :thumb: ...I am planning on getting there before Jordan wipes them out of all freebies :lol:


----------



## hilly

2moro jim, cheers scott/fatboy.

jem what flavour did u get and what do u think? I got the strawberries and cream but wont get to try it until late next week or week after when my reflex fusion peptide runs out. to be honest when i look at the cals and mix the reflex peptide kicks ass on all fronts lol and the choc mint is tasty. i just fancy a change.

Ok just found an awesome thing i will use for carb up. only had half a portion of sweet pot ready so toped up carbs with some oats and a sprinkle of cinnamon and mixed 2gether and dam was awesome. this is a class dry carb source for carb up IMO.

trained triceps 2night then posing practice.

v push down - 4 sets

dips - 3 sets

stand overhead ez bar - 3 sets

rope push down 3 sets

reps between 15-20

all training done for this week and probs next. Like i said exercise bike is there for when i fancy doing a little cardio next week but its all about resting up and getting body healed next week so i can then smash a 3/4 week training period before taking another week off


----------



## big_jim_87

ah shut im on hols 2mo or id come and boooo ya lol


----------



## big_jim_87

lol good luck mate


----------



## wannabehuge89

just stopping by to say good luck for the weekend mate, you've looking insane


----------



## hilly

since stopping cardio wed my weight has actually gone up a lb which is ****ing with my head a little. new i shouldnt have been weighing myself lol.

anyway first meal - 200g plain chicken and 80g oats with a touch cinnamon. why do people look forward to carbing up what a **** meal. been up since 5 sorting out old clothes as new warddrobe came for spare room that i use for clothes etcbut been having a sort through lmao.

Im worse than Jem haha


----------



## Greyphantom

Sorting through CLOTHES... Oh Hilly... your man card is seriously in jeporady mate... 

Downhill slide now... cannot wait to hear your results mate... its like waiting for my kids to be born...lol... I will be thinking of you on the day mate and rooting for ya from afar mate...


----------



## Jay.32

Hilly, after the show your not aloud to go partying until you have logged in and uploaded some pics for us all!!

all the best mucca


----------



## defdaz

Cinnamon, yuk! Clothes sorting - have you treated yourself to some nice tight clothes to show your hard earned cuts off? :thumb: 3 days to go mate... KEEP IT TIGHT HILLY!! IT YOURS HILLY!! Sorry just visualising (erm auralising?!) the crowd cheering for you on Sunday!


----------



## hilly

GP cheers mate very much appreciate the support. same to you jay. i will get pics up as soon as i get some after show.

cheers daz. i havnt bought any clothes. bought some 6 weeks ago and there 2 bloody big again so will get some new ones in a few weeks when weight levels out.

had 250g white pot in wedges then just ate 200g chicken, 200g sweet pot/white pot mash mix with a few oats thrown in for texture oh and 2 no salt rice cakes


----------



## Jem

The early morning 'nesting instinct' bug got you too .....Mwahahaha !

Not tried the myofusion yet - bought it because was on spesh at my gym ...chocolate something or other [i'm a vanilla girl really] - will let you know. I know it has 5g carbs per serving though which is more than I am used to ...might as well just have a Pro Dessert with only 4g [YUMMMY]


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sorting out clothes.. WTF mate?? 

I'm off with the missus from lunch time today - so all the best. You got this sh1t nailed.

Remember to enjoy your day mate.

Catch up next week - looking forward to the pics.

xxx


----------



## Origin

Alright Hilly.....just read most of this thread, its a bloody fantastic journey you are on. Just wanted to say hi and give you my support for the weekend, first show is always a toughy, but you've nailed it, so you got nothing to worry about.

All the best.


----------



## hilly

jem it certainly has ive had a massive tidy through of everything lmao. i got the strawberries and cream to try. apparantly the peanut choc one is very nice.

cheers mick, enjoy ure break pal and thanks for ure support.

origin much appreciated pal. Ive busted my balls but have got there in the end


----------



## Guest

See you on sunday hopefully. Best of luck mate.


----------



## Galtonator

good luck Hilly


----------



## Big Dawg

What class are you doing again brah?


----------



## Jem

if he needs a brah he's fooked ....


----------



## hilly

lmao first timers pal


----------



## sizar

Hilly Good luck mate.. hate the fact no buggers willing to travel with me to the show.. thats it mate you are there .. enjoy it while you are on stage .. make sure you smile .. i saw some grumpy competitors last week .. so sad .. lol


----------



## hilly

sizar said:


> Hilly Good luck mate.. hate the fact no buggers willing to travel with me to the show.. thats it mate you are there .. enjoy it while you are on stage .. make sure you smile .. i saw some grumpy competitors last week .. so sad .. lol


cheers mate, however after the competitors have starved then force fed then dehydrated themselves why people always say they must smile is beyong me. The show is about their physique not if they have a good smile or not IMO of course.

However i will make the effort to smile


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> cheers mate, however after the competitors have starved then force fed then dehydrated themselves *why people always say they must smile is beyong me. The show is about their physique not if they have a good smile or not* IMO of course.
> 
> However i will make the effort to smile


BOOM!!!!! I kept telling my mrs this but she just wouldnt have it. Still didnt smile 

Not long now Hilly, its hours away. How are you filling out with the carb up?


----------



## hilly

dnt no mate i dnt like to look at myself as head is all over lol.

im full and bloated tho and im only having an extra 300g carbs total on top of my normal 150ish so anything from high.

only sources are brown rice, white pot, sweet pot and oats and salt free rice cakes

just been blockbuster and got 4 dvd s lol. have had to control myself twice and not munch to much sweet pot as im pretty hungry lol.

feeling very tired. guna shave legs and back later 2night then just put feet up and chill.

ohh and plain oats n water are fcking RANK even with cinnamon


----------



## m14rky

good luck for the show mate


----------



## Big Dawg

hilly said:


> lmao first timers pal


Haha I reckon you'll walk it bro, or at the very least be the most conditioned guy in the class. I hate people who predict the results of shows but judging by the nick you're in it'll be a no contest in that department


----------



## Jacko89

Will you be stopping your water or still take some on during the day of the show?


----------



## Haimer

Just in case I don't get on here tomorrow, all the best for Sunday mate. You've worked bloody hard for this so get up there and enjoy yourself!!


----------



## hilly

as always ure guys support means alot.

Jacko water will be cut 2moro night from 6pm and i get a sip every time i eat


----------



## Mr Brown

Best of luck, Ive been a shadow reader but you look awesome!


----------



## LittleChris

You put your feet up and enjoy those DVDs, deserve it after the hard work you have put in


----------



## hilly

cheers boys.

just worked out my carbs so far they are 500ish. will have another 50g from oats pre bed or white potato then hit the sack. all shaved from hips down. doing back in 20 mins then chest/arms 2moro.

then 2 coats pro tan. refeed will be identical 2moro apart from water cut at 6pm


----------



## Jem

I am so going for that jan tana ultra one next time hilly - a girl in trained at my show had it on and she was miles and miles darker than any of us - looked awesome. 1 coat when she got up in the morning and hot to trot.

Wear it for the Britain :thumb:

Oh and hope you are not watching rudie dudie films night before your show ? which dvds did you pick ? my pal swears by rocky 2 and 3 night before a comp:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

How is your body responding to all the carbs mate?

I just became water as hell below the legs during carb up and i was only eating 300 per day.

Obviously best of luck and keep calm don't want to hold water from stress.


----------



## hilly

ok back is done - my mums a superstar bless her.

jem - got edge of darkness, daybreakers, were the wild things are its a kids one apparantly half decent and dragon ball z lol 4 for a tener so was making nu,bers up.

Con - am bloated and watery but not to bad. have srnt jordan a pic so he may comment later when he gets on here. 7 litres or so of water ive had today.

Im suprisingly chilled mate not guna get myself stressded cnt do anything else now. cheers mate


----------



## Jem

I have been to Blockbusters twice in past 2 days trying to get Daybreakers and it's always fooking out ....all copies ...that and Sherlock Holmes ...

Let me know what you think!

The Orphan is good too.


----------



## DNC

All the best for sunday mate:thumb:


----------



## hilly

will let u no jem, massive no pics till show pics now. dnc cheers mate


----------



## Big Dawg

How have your family been through the prep mate? Supportive or a mixture of supportive/ concerned etc?


----------



## weeman

good luck with this mate,time to shine


----------



## Greyphantom

I probably wont be on again till sunday afternoon at best mate... all the best with the show mate I know you will do well, admire all the work and prep you have done... C'mon Hilly!!!!


----------



## 3752

good luck mate....feeling watery and bloated is normal the body will re-allign over night and you will wake dry and full....


----------



## hilly

update - weight this morning 177.2/4 so have droped 0.2/4lb after yesterdays refeed lmao not sure how this worked but hey ho i suppose means i was depleted enough etc.

this is good as i didnt do any low depletion days. I have been on 150g carbs per day for 6 weeks straight. this means i was very depleted which i new. i would rather do this IMO than have a higher day/ceat 2/3 weeks out then kill myself depleting for a couple of days in the last week altho i will play with this in the future.

first meal down - chicken and 80g oats. all nice and plain yum. guna go shave rest of body in a min then first coat of tan at my mates at 9.


----------



## hilly

Massive ass above im 177 this morning, lowest was 176 wed i think. I have gained 10lb of muscle more or less exactly over this last year. I will beat this this next year easy for sure.

alastair - family mum/dad atleast very supportive. there both great im very lucky however the last 6 weeks when they have seen the ups and downs they havnt liked it. my dad understands but still hasnt liked me being down at times but is proud he says and understands. my mum has been concerned/worried these last few weeks as i live with her and she has scene the exhaustion more and doesnt understand like my dad does.

However i am a very lucky lad to have both of them and am taking both out for a meal 2moro. im then away with my dad for the finals next weekend as a tread and going to take my mum to center parcs or spain for a few days to say thnks.

weeman cheers mate, will see u at the finals.

GP - much appreciated as always mate u have followed right along with this and ure support as with every1's means alot.

Paul cheers pal, i have dried up a little overnight. you have helped me during this prep a little and i appreciate that and seeing an experience guy like uresel struggle thru has helped me. hopefully will get a chat at the finals. not long to go now mate stay strong


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy .

you can go there knowing you couldnt have gave anymore and you are ready ,

its now all on the day enjoy it m8 ,

if i see you at the britain next week i will come say hi


----------



## Jacko89

Well done mate, your there now.

Today will fly by and so will tomorrow. Can't wait to see your pictures. Will be thinking of you and waiting to read the results.

Good luck sir and ENJOY it no matter what, you've dieted for 16 (or more) weeks just take it all in and enjoy it.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Testoholic

good luck mate, youve done yourself proud already!! :beer:


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, 2 coats pro tan on now and im pretty brown. just sat in front of a fan trying not to sweat.

water has been cut and im thirsty as hell lol. 100g or so of carbs to go.

deciding wether im guna have reece oeanut butter drop or plain choc before going on stage lmao and maybe half a viagra havnt decided yet.

cnt wait for my flavoured rice cakes and almond butter and pop tarts n eggs for breaky 2moro lmao. sick of plain food


----------



## BigDom86

good luck going to be a good one


----------



## defdaz

Nearly there mate, bet you're excited! :thumb: Hope you have an awesome day tomorrow, kick some butt!


----------



## ZidInferno

i'm a bit of a lurker but im sure you will do the right thing and all the best .you have given it 100 percent and thats all that matters enjoy it


----------



## borostu82

best of luck hilly, gutted im not there rooting for ya. Enjoy it up there mate you deserve it

:thumb:


----------



## oaklad

good luck have fun!!


----------



## hilly

cheers every1 appreciated


----------



## Galtonator

go get em mate. This is the day that dream are made of


----------



## WWR

If I spent a life time training and got a physique like yours I would die happy!

Best of luck for the show mate.


----------



## mck

good luck mate ive been calm as out until now cacking my pants lmfao. see you tomoz watched this post for a bit now mate and youve helped keep me going. knowing someone else is going through the same stuff good luck and hope you place well you definatly deserve it. good luck


----------



## Jem

Good Luck Babes !


----------



## gumballdom

good luck! followed this from the off albeit silently! hope all the hardwork and dedications pays off :beer:


----------



## Davo

yeah good luck mate


----------



## B-GJOE

Go and kick some ass shredded fella!


----------



## chrisj22

Best of luck mate


----------



## hilly

cheers every1. will be on stage around 12-13:00. going to venue for half ten to register etc. barely slept all night and bed is coverd in tan lmao. what a fcking time for the weather to be bloody hot and humid. had to suffer next door having a bbq last night while i ate my plain food.

breaky at 6:30. - 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 2 packs oat so simple in pancakes. 3 small pieces of steak. Almond butter and honey little bits on pancakes. Sip water

from now every hour either pop tart or rice cakes and almond butter. some steak in a few hours.

feels very strange not nervous at all quite looking forward to it actually. hoping i tighten up as the day goes on tho.

JUST A QUICK THANKS FOR EVERY1'S SUPPORT. I WILL BE THANKING EVERY1 PROPERLY IN A DAY OR SO IN A SEPERATE THREAD AS PART OF THIS IS DOWN TO YOU GUYS HELPING ME STAY STRONG. I THINK PEOPLE UNDER ESTIMATE HOW MUCH SUPPORT YOU CAN RECEIVE FROM PLACES LIKE THIS AND PEOPLE YOU HAVE NEVER MET.


----------



## Big Dawg

Knock 'em dead bro!


----------



## Bri

You're gonna do absolutly brilliant mate. Do us proud.


----------



## kitt81

good luck today!! really hope you do well(which you will) as you deserve it.


----------



## willsey4

Good luck mate. Am gutted the show is so far away as would love to be there to support you. This has been an awesome journal and very inspirational to people that have not competed before and even to those that have. I wish I had as much dedication as you did with your prep and just maybe I would have been on stage.

All the best mate, cant wait to hear the results and see the pics.

Mike


----------



## Paul1990

good luck mate you look brilliant, thanks for doing this journal aswell has been very enjoyable.


----------



## laurie g

good luck mate


----------



## defdaz

Got my fingers and toes crossed and need to go train, ack!!


----------



## EDG301

Go and smash it bro!!! Enjoy!


----------



## LittleChris

On stage in a few minutes, all the best.


----------



## Jacko89

COME ON HILLY!!!


----------



## Greyphantom

15 mins away mate and you are on the stage... all the best of luck mate and will be thinking of you while I train... GO ON Hilly!!!!


----------



## TH0R

Haven't been on for a few days mate, hope your smashing it and well done


----------



## rs007

its time mate, all those months... comes down to this - lets do this mate, get in


----------



## Jem

what time is he on stage ?

I'm waiting for an answer so I can get to the gym lol....anybody???


----------



## StephenC

I'm disgusted with you lot:cursing: Not even one single "keep it tiiiiiight":lol:

Give em hell Hilly

Is anyone on here at the show with a iphone etc to update us:confused1:


----------



## Big Dawg

Jem said:


> what time is he on stage ?
> 
> I'm waiting for an answer so I can get to the gym lol....anybody???


I believe prejudging's at 12 and the show is at 18:00 Jem


----------



## hackskii

Good luck bro..................


----------



## bizzlewood

Good luck


----------



## sizar

guys keep us updated with results pic .. and so on .. good luck hilly


----------



## Jem

AlasTTTair said:


> I believe prejudging's at 12 and the show is at 18:00 Jem


4 mins to go then ! I'm nervous on his behalf


----------



## borostu82

i spoke with a friend who watched the judging and he said he thinks Hilly looks like he could get 3rd, according to him there is some big boys in the first timers

He said hillys conditioning is spot on.


----------



## Jay.32

??????????????????????????


----------



## Bri

Hurry home hilly we want pics!


----------



## m14rky

Bri said:


> Hurry home hilly we want pics!


X2


----------



## B-GJOE

We got a result yet folks??


----------



## borostu82

well im waiting for a text from of the lads but still no news


----------



## leafman

Wish id have gone now lol, hope it goes well Hilly :thumbup1:


----------



## Davo

i keep checking here.... hope its gone well!


----------



## Guest

BUMP!!


----------



## Jay.32

bump, come on this is killing me.

someone must know


----------



## rs007

*MEGA BUMP!!!*


----------



## Davo

there's some pics on his facebook

not great quality but he looks good!


----------



## Davo

hot off the press lol:

'Placed between 4 n 6 find out exactly next wk. Must improve.

Thanks every1 for txts n mesages.'


----------



## WWR

The wait is actually killing me! lol. Really want hilly to do well


----------



## WWR

Davo said:


> hot off the press lol:
> 
> 'Placed between 4 n 6 find out exactly next wk. Must improve.
> 
> Thanks every1 for txts n mesages.'


4 and 6? Must have been some seriously gifted people in this one.


----------



## BigDom86

davo can you link some pics?


----------



## merve500

WWR said:


> 4 and 6? Must have been some seriously gifted people in this one.


 Must have been, hilly had a fantastic package!! fair play i cant wait to see pics


----------



## Jay.32

WELL DONE HILLY:thumb:


----------



## Davo

well done hilly!


----------



## defdaz

Between 4th and 6th? Bit odd to have to wait to find out your placing? Regardless of placing hilly you really should be immensely proud of your achievements. If you'd have been in a weight category I think you'd have placed - first timers is always an odd category and open to abuse. Well done hilly, hope you're having an awesome day. :thumb:


----------



## borostu82

Well done hilly, Sean said it was a very good line up


----------



## merve500

OHHH NOOOO WHATS HE GONA SAY WE HAVE SEEN HIS FACE! Just messing mate


----------



## coyneteesside

Hilly you done yourself proud today mate.

The hard work paid dividends and you looked dry and crisp.

For all of you that werent there it was a hard line up and they were pushing the envolope hard today.

He held his own against the best up there and done it brilliantly.

Well done mate.

see you in a couple of days mate!!


----------



## B-GJOE

I think I need to start a thread about amateur competitions lately. It seems the first timers and novice classes are on par with or better than the open classes nowadays. The last 4 or 5 shows that I have been to you could easily take the top 4 out of the novice and 1st timers classes and put them in the open Mr's classes and they would place in them.

It always seems that the open classes are a let down due to the phenomenal standard of novice/1st timers.

Anyone else notice this.

Anyway, regardless of where Hilly places, he has done extremely well, been an inspiration to many on the board, and also a very popular character.

Well done pal!


----------



## Big Dawg

Just goes to show how stacked the first timers classes are. Are they open to all ages too? Hilly was never gonna be the biggest guy but I'm sure his condition was up there. Like you say Joe, in a weight class he'd probably place a lot higher. Awesome achievement Hilly, shows how much hard work it takes to even place, something hardly anyone can or will ever achieve so huge congrats!


----------



## defdaz

Agreed Joe, see my post above a few. I've heard stories about class winners from one fed entering first timer in another fed. Crazy. Just to get some silverware.


----------



## merve500

B|GJOE said:


> I think I need to start a thread about amateur competitions lately. It seems the first timers and novice classes are on par with or better than the open classes nowadays. The last 4 or 5 shows that I have been to you could easily take the top 4 out of the novice and 1st timers classes and put them in the open Mr's classes and they would place in them.
> 
> It always seems that the open classes are a let down due to the phenomenal standard of novice/1st timers.
> 
> Anyone else notice this.
> 
> Anyway, regardless of where Hilly places, he has done extremely well, been an inspiration to many on the board, and also a very popular character.
> 
> Well done pal!


Seems to be the biggest classes on most occasion to doesnt it


----------



## Lois_Lane

Agreed with Joe first timers are very hard because the number of guys in the class is usually immense. The same goes for middle weights and light heavies as they are usually the largest class. Once you get to heavies and super heavies numbers quickly dwindle.

Well done Hilly looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## 3752

B|GJOE said:


> I think I need to start a thread about amateur competitions lately. It seems the first timers and novice classes are on par with or better than the open classes nowadays. The last 4 or 5 shows that I have been to you could easily take the top 4 out of the novice and 1st timers classes and put them in the open Mr's classes and they would place in them.
> 
> *It always seems that the open classes are a let down* due to the phenomenal standard of novice/1st timers.
> 
> Anyone else notice this.
> 
> Anyway, regardless of where Hilly places, he has done extremely well, been an inspiration to many on the board, and also a very popular character.
> 
> Well done pal!


i certainly would argue against this point....lol

the problem most have in the first timers and even Novice classes is that the is no separation of physiques, you will have some monsters up there both in height and weight unfortunately a physique such as Hilly's all be it good won't stand a chance against the bigger guys if they are also lean....

well done buddy the first show is always the hardest hell i came last in my first show....lol i trust they only confirmed top 3 hence why he has to wait until next week to find out his exact place.....


----------



## B-GJOE

Well at least next year I'll be in a dwindled class. The Over 40's.


----------



## mck

well done hilly. good to meet you mate. looked very good and your legs were superb glad we can get back to some decent food.. think i was seventh as they said i just missed top 6 so think you must have been 5th-6th was a big group a tough call, i thought


----------



## Guest

All the classes were excellent today (even the ones with only one competitor :lol: ), novice and 1st timers were impressive - Hilly looked v good 

Nice to meet you too mate.


----------



## Jacko89

Well done Hilly!!!


----------



## mck

just posted a couple picts of first timers if you check my posts. think i did it right.


----------



## klx_boy

Hey Pete, heres a good one of me and you! For those who dont know, Im the one in centre (blonde tips haha) Pete (hilly) is on the right!

Awesome day bro we done it  hahamy pizza and everything else was unreal last night, i even got a cake baked with Nabba on it and a model of me lmao its in my album on FB


----------



## Greyphantom

Way to go Hilly... Top 6 in your first comp... freaking awesome stuff mate... looking seriously buff there mate...

Klx nice pics many thanks... did the guy on the left p!ss you off or something??


----------



## klx_boy

Haha im not scowling at him! Look a little evil there eh? Proper enjoyed it like!


----------



## Jem

thanks for the pic KLX

well done to both of you !


----------



## pea head

Well done mate.!!!!!!


----------



## roberts1974

well done guy's hope you both had a great day.


----------



## sizar

Well done hilly looking good there mate


----------



## RACK

Well done mate, looked spot on the money!!

What weight did you get on stage at?


----------



## DB

Well done Hilly, must have been a bitch of a class


----------



## sizar

guys is that the only pic or am i missing something


----------



## martin1436114509

congratulations hilly, nice too meet you yesterday and have a bit crack. keep the game plan in mind now onwards and upwards. well done


----------



## Big Dawg

klx_boy said:


> Hey Pete, heres a good one of me and you! For those who dont know, Im the one in centre (blonde tips haha) Pete (hilly) is on the right!
> 
> Awesome day bro we done it  hahamy pizza and everything else was unreal last night, i even got a cake baked with Nabba on it and a model of me lmao its in my album on FB


Dude what's your fb addy? Wanna see some more pics of the show


----------



## Galtonator

well done Hilly it's a hard road mate


----------



## hilly

cheers every1, was to tired last night to get on here. didnt even end up getting my dominoes.

got a wrap star, then burger and chips from mcds. ate the chicken and burger left the buns and ****e and left the chips lol just didnt feel like it. went for a beef and roastie dinner and giner cake dessert after pre judge that filled me up i reckon.

have done a write up here for all to read

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/99385-finished-top-6-nabba-north.html#post1664409

GUNA SAY A MASSIVE THANKS AGAIN TO EVERY1 THAT HAS POSTED IN HERE ALONG THE WAY AND YESTERDAY/TODAY ETC. LIKE I SAID IN THERE ITS MUCH APPRECIATED AND MEANS AN AWEFUL LOT.

have eaten the rest of my pop tarts nd a few bowls of cinnamon grahems this morning and feel bad again lmao.

im stupidsly black and stained so cnt go out in public, need to start trying to get it off.

any pics i get will post in the write up thread and in here. scot cheers for hitting that picture in here.

wont continue this journal after here but may start a new one catching the rebound and off season as they give me something to do but we shall see.

TIME TO PACK ON SOME MUSCLE WHILE KEEPING FAT LEVELS IN CHECK. MAIN GOALS ARE TO ENJOY MY SUMMER AND GET BACK TO ENJOYING TRAINING AND LIFTING HEAVY.

HILLY


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> wont continue this journal after here but may start a new one catching the rebound and off season as they give me something to do but we shall see.


You better mate:cool:

Well done Hilly, top 6 in that group of first timers is exceptional:thumbup1:


----------



## m14rky

top 6 is a great achievement mate


----------



## hilly

well had a massive binge all yesterday. will be staying well away from the scale till friday morning.

Blood pressure this morning is 149/99 - as you all know im very health aware shall we say and not happy about this altho i new it would happen as we all do.

so cardio this morning done 30 mins on my new bike watching everybody loves raymond. wish id had this during my prep lol.

have droped half a lasix this morning for some immediate effect. vit c is at 2g and super green tea caps started


----------



## Galtonator

what tan did you plump for Hilly?


----------



## hilly

pro tan - 2 coats on the sat then dream tan back stage. should have probs had another coat pro tan on the sat


----------



## Magic Torch

Perhaps try Jan Tana next time mate, might be better suited to your skin tone - plus it washes of 10000x easier than ProTan!!


----------



## hilly

cheers magic, few people at the show used jan tan and looked pretty good. im still stained like a umpa lumpa here as well.

body is finally starting to release water which is good. Im pushing my water consumption back up. just trying to stop myself eating all the time


----------



## Jacko89

Don't worry about eating too much mate as long as it's clean surely? Your body wants to be fed so feed it


----------



## hilly

jacko - the food yest was a far cry from clean lol. clean as of today tho.

cheer col 1 week without a cheat is nothing i did 8 or 10 straight if i remember right


----------



## FATBOY

massive well done buddy its been a pleasure following your prep nice one


----------



## RACK

I felt like crap last weekend when I ate crap mate, feel far better now back to being clean.


----------



## hilly

Cheers fatboy, appreciate u following along mate. if u see me at the finals this weekend make sure to say high.

yup im starting to feel better today rack now the water is dropping off a little.

Have a video of my routine here just trying to work out how to upload it if any1 has any tips


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> Cheers fatboy, appreciate u following along mate. if u see me at the finals this weekend make sure to say high.
> 
> yup im starting to feel better today rack now the water is dropping off a little.
> 
> Have a video of my routine here just trying to work out how to upload it if any1 has any tips


You could just upload to youtube and embed it here, don't know if thats any

easier:confused1:


----------



## hilly

my posing routine altho the start is missed out.


----------



## Jacko89

Nice routine mate nice one


----------



## TH0R

Cracking routine, that must of been some tough first timers class mate


----------



## Greyphantom

Just watched the vid mate... nice compact routine... when you did your rear lat spread I couldnt believe the width you have... it was like opening, opening... BOOM... very nice... your side chest looks a good pose too... as does your front lat spread, but you looked a trilfe uncomfortable or cramped in the side tricep one... not sure if thats cos it was nearer the beginning... damn impressive Hilly... you definitely have awesome things ahead of you mate...


----------



## Lois_Lane

Great posing routine!


----------



## Guest

hilly said:


> my posing routine altho the start is missed out.


I missed your afternoon posing routine :cursing: was on the bog. The food there wasnt too great :lol:


----------



## hilly

cheers guys, was nervouse as hell and rushed thru it but from watching it i seemed to hit my poses half well so was pleased.

update

blood pressure went thru the roof and i gained like 20lb lol. anyway this is dropping and so is blood pressure.

been back on a diet of sorts and cardio since tuesday. this will continue till friday when im away for the weekend watching the nabba finals cant wait.

havnt trained at all. guna go in 2moro to do a little bit but just recovery stuff really.

todays eating for an example

1 - pancakes made with egg whites and buckwheat flour. little jam and sugar free syrup.

2 - 200g turkey steaks, 100g sprouted grain bread

180cal protein bar

3 - 200g turkey mince made into sausages and griled with 200g potato and brocoli

4 - will be 200g turkey mince done in meat balls with mushrooms and 200g potato

5 - 250g rump steak with mushrooms and broc no carbs

6 - if i have anything will be a shake.

as can see eating clean and lower carbs this week until weight sorts itself out then will see some increases possibly from monday depending how weight is.

have switched to aromasin 25mg everyday to combat coming off letro. t3 is at 25mcg until sunday then droped. everything else droped apart from 50mg anavar which will be ran for 20 so days until i run out. test p has been added in at 100mg mon/wed/fri for 2 weeks then 50mg mon/wwed/fri for 2 weeks then pct.

have got iodide product to add in once the t3 is droped to help thryoid recover during rebound so its sorted for pct. also taking 2 x mega green tea tabs.


----------



## merve500

that back double bi at 19 seconds lats! boom!!!!

cool routine hilly


----------



## hilly

cheers pal, i thought it iwas terible but watching it back im quite impressed with myself.

ok decided to train today and ive just woken up for the 2 hour nap i needed after lol obv still not recoverd. just trailed a push day didnt push it but this is roughly what my next 4/5 week training cycle will look like. cardio has been done mon/tues/wed/thurs and will be done fri

push

flat bench x 1 working set

inc db x 1 working set

machine press rest paused 2 pauses

seated side laterals x 1 working set

seated db press x 2 working sets heavy then drop 10%

dips x 1 working set

overhead cable v extension x 1 working set

rope push down rest pause x 2 pause.

enjoyed it and can see some big strength gains coming from this. sort of a mix between HIT and DC. I will explain more when i start rebound journal next week.

diet today

1 - 70g oats, 8 egg whites and 1 whole egg

2 - 200g turkey breast, 50g sprouted spelt raisen bread

3 - intra workout aminos and pwo isolate

4 - 200g white potato, 200g turkey mince made into lil burger,broc

5 - going nandos - tinking chicken salad, sweet pot mash

low cal pro bar in cinema

if i eat again it will be a peptide shake.

then 2moro im off to southport


----------



## tonyc74

Cant believe how much discipline you have Hilly taking a protein bar into the cinema ! 

Quick tip for the turkey mince if you want to make it a bit tastier ive added chopped garlic, green chilli, pinch of chill flakes and some chopped corriander...squeeze over a bit lime very tasty!


----------



## Jem

tonyc74 said:


> *Cant believe how much discipline you have Hilly taking a protein bar into the cinema* !
> 
> Quick tip for the turkey mince if you want to make it a bit tastier ive added chopped garlic, green chilli, pinch of chill flakes and some chopped corriander...squeeze over a bit lime very tasty!


After the diet he has just done ^^^ that is a little piece of heaven


----------



## TH0R

Like the workout Hilly, you been watching blood & guts again (I have:lol

Just started a similar routine although I'm still cutting and intend to for a few weeks after

hols, probably another 8 wks. Dropped around 8lbs but I'm sure its more as I think I've made

gains particulaly on legs and shoulders.

Thanks for the guidance you gave me mate, well appreciated


----------



## defdaz

lol 

Mate your back is flipping amazing! :thumb:

Hope the nandos was gorgeous and what film did you see?


----------



## Mikazagreat

Well done hilly, looking forward for your next journal.


----------



## Team1

Well done mate

CHill the fcuk out and enjoy a bit fo grub. You aint gonna get fat all of a sudden mate. fill your junkie face back oiut a bit lol


----------



## hilly

tony jems , right there pretty dam tasty. cyptosport low carb ones not bad. however i didnt end up having this. didnt have anything just my nandos.

LOL bulk the amount of ****e i had monday im still trying to shed water.

cheers tel its no probs, year blood and guts rocks lol.

cheers daz, saw robin hood. was ok not as good as i thought and was on a long time.


----------



## hilly

cheers rabs, mate i ballooned up so much my blood pressure went mental. i couldnt see tuesday spent al day on couch.

think its a mix of between the binge, dropping letro and the dehydration etc from show day.

anyway weight this morning down to 194.5lb so around 15lb over stage weight with water still to drop off but i look full as a house so not all bad.

going away this afternoon but guna go hit a pull day in an hour.

nandos last night im upset to say was very healthy in the consensus of keeping carbs low. chicken and couscous salad with the rattatoui???spelling?,

However as i will be away this weekend some rubbish food and most likely a few drinks will be consumed. can definatly say the test p has kicked in because i havnt had a sex drive in around 5 weeks and started just 100mg mon/wed and sex drive is in full swing. fed this desire after the pics last night tho no


----------



## LittleChris

"Fed this desire"

LMAO, what a way with words


----------



## tonyc74

You guys have a lot more discipline than i do!

Not tried those bars, buy the cnp xs ones when they are on offer everynow and again low carb i think but more expensive than the other ones...enjoy the weekend...


----------



## hilly

cheers guys,

not setting off till 2ish today for southport so banged a pull workout in.

pull ups overhand shoulder width x 1 working set

underhand bb rows x 1 working set

overhand bb rows x 1 working set

underhand pull downs rest pause - 2 rests

stand ez bar curls x 1 working set

seated db hammer curls x 1 working set

preacher machine rest pause set

rear delt smith machine 2 working sets

seated rear delt machine rest pause

20 mins cardio on cross trainer as didnt do any in the am.

diet so far

8 egg whites, 1 whole egg. 200g sweet pot and 25g oats mash mix

intra shake - exntend aminos then 25g whey isolate pwo.

pwo meal - 200g white pot, 250g steak, also had 80g sprouted grain bread.

just using up food i have in fridge as away for weekend.

next will be sweet pot and turkey then im away


----------



## Jacko89

What do you do with your egg whites mate? I was scrambling and making them into omelettes on my diet but BLEURGH!!

Would not bother me one bit if this never happened to me again lol.

Enjoy your weekend away and food mate.


----------



## hilly

i either put all egg whites and one yolk together and cook as a gian fried egg. fold over then pop the yolk on the plate so its runny to eat with the whites. add lea in perrins,sea salt and pepper.

or i whack em in blended with oat flour and make pancakes.

had a good weekend. did cardio in pool friday and sunday consisting of 2 lengths. bloody hell that was hard work. diet was cleanish for most part apart from the odd bits here and there just lots of good food.

will be starting a rebound/pct journal 2moro i think to detail the next few weeks etc.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> i either put all egg whites and one yolk together and cook as a gian fried egg. fold over then pop the yolk on the plate so its runny to eat with the whites. add lea in perrins,sea salt and pepper.
> 
> or i whack em in blended with oat flour and make pancakes.
> 
> had a good weekend. did cardio in pool friday and sunday consisting of 2 lengths. bloody hell that was hard work. diet was cleanish for most part apart from the odd bits here and there just lots of good food.
> 
> will be starting a rebound/pct journal 2moro i think to detail the next few weeks etc.


Exsqueeze me ....2 lengths - that has to be a typo :confused1: :lol:

Best protein bar ever I ate yesterday ....'carb conscious - supreme protein, rocky road brownie' ...OMFG  ...32g carbs though :whistling:

Glad you had fun ! now stop slacking and get back to it - you have a monster to create :cool2:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Exsqueeze me ....2 lengths - that has to be a typo :confused1: :lol:


x 2 :laugh:


----------



## hilly

haha should have said 20.

they nice jem?? i bought a box of the peanut toffe ones. half wa through their unreal. as long as use em for a meal replacement as 400 cals a pop there great


----------



## Testoholic

hi mate, just quicky, when you switched from adex to letro did you just switch or is there any specisl protocol? and what dose letro you run in the end bud?


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> haha should have said 20.
> 
> they nice jem?? i bought a box of the peanut toffe ones. half wa through their unreal. as long as use em for a meal replacement as 400 cals a pop there great


Had me worried there 

They are simply awesome  ...cheat day things only though for me ! Massive bars as well :bounce: :bounce: recommend the rocky road ones but am yet to try the peanut toffee as they never seem to strike it right :cool2:


----------



## hilly

the peanut toffee ones are awesome jem.

Ok cant really be ****d to start a rebound journal as things are all over with injuries and holding water etc so will continue this for 3 weeks then start a pct log.

basically diet is carb cycling. higher carbs on training days 250 and lower carbs on non training 120ish. basically training days in 5 meals with 50g carbs and 1 meal just protein all 50g protein. non training is 3 meals with 40g carbs.

cardio is 30 mins 4/5 x per week on bike in am. intra shake in there.

training should be push.pull/legs but still cnt train legs which ****es me off and i have hurt my neck again same as before shoulder pressing today so shoulders from now on will be laterals only.

training today

chest/shoulders

flat bench x 1 working set

dips x 1 working set

rest pause db flys

seates db press x 1 working set

side laterals x 1 working set with 5 partials at end

seated machine press rest pause only 1 rest as hurt neck.

no cardio today as stayed out last night so will do a sat session.

diet as above but am running a meal behind however if im not hungry wont eat it.


----------



## hilly

still trying to deal with post show water mate having a nightmare blood pressure still very high so this is main concern. plus to get metbaolism working by itself etc.

weight will be taken this friday morning and we will go from there but blood pressure and water retention is concern number one while letting body heal and getting some strength back.

to be honest im only guna end up hitting 200g carbs today and 5 meals as apetite just isnt there. not guna eat if not hungry tho.

todays eating for example.

2 packs oat so simple, 9 egg whites, 1 whole egg

2 scoop syntha 6, 1 slice wholemeal toast

intra and pwo shake

brown rice, turkey stir fry

chicken,brown rice and broc

prawn or beef stir fry.


----------



## hilly

no training today as neck still bad. cardio in pre breaky. booked physio for thursday.

diet

egg whites,1 whole egg and oats

2 meals of chicken/rice/brocc

just roasting a rabbit now cnt wait for this will have it with a tin of corn.

steak later

depending on hunger may have a protein shake before bed

total will be 250g protein 300 if have the shake, carbs 150 from the rice/oats corn and have munched on a punnet of strawberries during the day.


----------



## FATBOY

hello m8 shame we didnt get to meet up at the britain i did look, but there were so many people there that could have been you lol maybe next time


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> no training today as neck still bad. cardio in pre breaky. booked physio for thursday.
> 
> diet
> 
> egg whites,1 whole egg and oats
> 
> 2 meals of chicken/rice/brocc
> 
> just roasting a rabbit now cnt wait for this will have it with a tin of corn.
> 
> steak later
> 
> depending on hunger may have a protein shake before bed
> 
> total will be 250g protein 300 if have the shake, carbs 150 from the rice/oats corn and have munched on a punnet of strawberries during the day.


Peter !!! :confused1: you're eating ickle bunnies  :blink: :no:...and you're even named after one ! Oh My .... :ban: :lol:

Strawberry season oh yes ...nice with quark :thumb: I've been indulging too :thumbup1:

What sort of corn pray tell though ? cornmeal or sweet corn ?


----------



## hilly

lmao jem, it was pretty tasty, marinated in orange juice, cumin,paprika and olive oil over night then roasted in the marinade for 45 mins. a tough meat which was to be expected but its a lean meat and was nice.

the corn i ate with it was just a tin of sweet corn. its very sweet and i like the taste and a small tin has like 15g carbs in. great addition when staying lower carbs IMO.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Yeah BP post show is very dangerous mine got high also.

Looks like you are doing well mate!


----------



## hilly

cheers pal, Im starving all the time but am really wanting to shift water and get blood pressure down etc before i start increasing food. annoying but has to be done. high blood pressure is a massivly dangerous thing i feel alot of people over look especially bodybuilders


----------



## defdaz

What's your readings at the mo mate? Mine are high at the moment and worrying me too.


----------



## hilly

i last checked at 149/98 2 days ago. will be checking 2night pre bed and in the am 2moro with weight.


----------



## Lois_Lane

hilly said:


> i last checked at 149/98 2 days ago. will be checking 2night pre bed and in the am 2moro with weight.


Fvck that is a high diastolic!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Roughly the same as mine - medium hypertension... parp!


----------



## hilly

I no con, im holding so much water you wouldnt believe. No abs in site at all and my face is like a hamster altho it is getting better each day. my dad couldnt believe it at the weekend. woke up sat morning in hotel and alot had droped off.

went out indian sat and had quite a few carbs during the day from fruit etc and oat cakes woke up sunday watery as fck.


----------



## TH0R

Can you juice some celery Hilly??? Had dynamic effect on mine, overnight was back to normal

and it was much higher than that reading


----------



## hilly

i take celery seed extract everyday tel. blood pressure is usally fine its just water retention from post show rebound due to body being buggerd


----------



## chrisj22

You'll deffo get there mate.

BTW, what's the 'optimal' BP?


----------



## hilly

around 120/80 is that they say but i like to keep mine under that


----------



## RACK

Do you find it goes up when on cycle at all?


----------



## hilly

to be honest diet dictates it mate, if im bulking then it goes up, if im dieting it goes down. if im maintaining it stays down.

I find water retention is the main cause of my blood pressure issues and others. if pushing more food and getting heavier plus taking bulking compounds then all will increase blood pressure.

however dieting first 8 weeks i used test/deca and dbol and blood pressure was ace right thru


----------



## chrisj22

hilly said:


> around 120/80 is that they say but i like to keep mine under that


Did you find cardio made a difference lowering it?


----------



## Lois_Lane

I have had high systolics on cycle many times like 150/80 but now off cycle it was 118/68 and that was after a high fat salty meal this AM. It will go back down mate good on you to be monitoring it!


----------



## LittleChris

You running any T3 now or has that been dropped?

Found once I dropped that last year I had similar problems to you.


----------



## hilly

chris not really mate blood pressure is something i have been closely monitoring for over a year now when i decided to blast and cruise. after reading of some issues lately competitors have had on usa boards such as pro muscle im glad i did.

cheers con its partly down to you i monitor it so closely.

I no its purely water related as litterally my abs have a full sheet of water over them that just wobbles on its own lol. i have seen 2 competitors from my class and both have the same issues still lol which makes me feel a lil better lmao.

just annoying it takes 16 weeks to get bloody good abs and 2 days to loose them lmao.


----------



## hilly

LittleChris said:


> You running any T3 now or has that been dropped?
> 
> Found once I dropped that last year I had similar problems to you.


this was taperd down from a high of 50 to 25mcg for ten days and now have come off as of yesterday. am taking a supplement called iodoral hacksii recommended that should help get my thryoid up and running quickly im hoping.

started growth last night. taking 2g vit c er day as normal with an extra 2g pre bed at the moment and green tea 2 x mega tabs per day.

as of next week test will be droped to 75mg mon/wed/fri the week after 50mg mon/wed/fri before pct starts.

quite looking foreward to pct in a way as going to play with a little slin and have some igf i may add in


----------



## RACK

Will be paying close attention to the slin and igf bits mate, as mentioned I wouldn't mind a proper go with these.


----------



## klx_boy

I know what ya mean about the water issue haha!

I have a layer over mine now but whenim pumped im like double the size and strong as an ox! Loving it haha.


----------



## mck

klx_boy said:


> I know what ya mean about the water issue haha!
> 
> I have a layer over mine now but whenim pumped im like double the size and strong as an ox! Loving it haha.


same here watery as out. but getting that pump back you cant beat it :thumb:


----------



## hilly

haha yeh its been a shock having a pump in the gym has felt strange to be honest.

cardio done as normal. then spent the day in whitby. weather was ace just chilled out. guna go have a bash at arms in a bit see if can work round neck.

diet

meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, oats

meal 2 - mixed fish tray, half protein bar - left the nuts and goey ****e on top lol.

meal 3 - king prawn starter, chicken salad with potato then a mixed fresh fruit smoothy.

had another mixed fish tray and oyster to boost protein. also had 1 choc lol bought a mixture pack for my cheat meal sat lmao. should be tasty

due to have a shake soon syntha 6 with added buckwheat fkour to take carbs to 50

then hitting toby c pwo i reckon beef and potatoes probs a carb free shake before bed.

totals will be around as they should with 300p and 250c give or take a little. was very impressed with myself not eating any rubbish considering all the choc,cake and fudge shops in whitby lol.


----------



## hilly

trained arms

stand ex bar curls x 1 working set

seated alt db curls x 1 working set

preacher machine x 1 working set with 2 drop sets

smith close grip bench ass off x 1 working set

v grip push down x 1 working set

rope overhead ext rest pause with 2 rest

no toby c in the end so just guna have steak and sweet pot.


----------



## hilly

no training today just cardio 30 mins. at the moment i seem to be dropping 7/8lb over night and still holding lots round my waist wish my body would sort itself out.

low carb today basically 300p/150c as below

eggs/whites/oats

2 meals turkey/brocc/quinoa with a little synthat 6 mixed in

about to have steak/some melon

at a bbq were im taking gammon and will have some fish and corn on cobs.

before bed may be turkey or peptide fusion shake.

seeing physion at half 5 to work on leg and neck


----------



## ah24

Give it time mate, the water will sort itself I'm sure 

Hope the leg/neck gets sorted asap dude!


----------



## hilly

cheers mate, just back from physio - little relief already and he said quad definatly seems better so fingers crossed for next week or so


----------



## defdaz

What is actually wrong with your quad / neck mate?


----------



## hilly

quad is a tear thats been there for last 10 weeks pal, due to cardio etc and diet couldnt let it heal so its been a niggle that has stoped me training legs for 10 weeks nightmare as lost alot of size.

neck i nocked my c4 i believe out of line around 9 weeks ago and had to get it re aligned at osteo. now it seems to go whenever i overhead press and i cnt look over right shoulder for a few days. very annoying.

well just got in from bbq. ate more than planned but by all accounts was very good. only carbs consumed was 1 corn on the cob. had a prawn skewer, 2 sausages, gamon steak, 3 pork ribs.

lowish in fat nice and high in protein. job done for the day low carbs sub 150.


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear about the quad and neck mate. Will you be taking any time off to rest/heal them or just switch exercises round?


----------



## hilly

Have been resting the quad for weeks now during prep. havnt trained legs in months which is terrible as i love training them.

However woke this morning and quad doesnt feel to bad. so will not do any cardio for rest of week as have got 4 sessions in this week anyway and let it rest for 3 days and see how it is monday.

neck doesnt feel to bad today. will leave shoulders till next week then approach it by not doing any shoulder pressing.

will be training back/abs later will work around neck


----------



## defdaz

Training around injuries seems to be more my past-time than bodybuilding is tbh. :lol:

Hope you're able to start training quads next week hilly.


----------



## hilly

cheers daz me 2. my quads were a real strong point start of the diet and therenot now lost alot of muscle due to low cals and lots of cardio and no training. not happy


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey hilly, do you think the C4 will be a future niggling issue, i.e. something you'll always be dealing with?

hope the tear is healing, how does it (your quad) feel?

never had a muscle tear before


----------



## defdaz

I don't recommend muscle tears mate! :lol: Especially 90% pec tears!!


----------



## hilly

Ib - according to the osteo and physio very much so yeh. It looks like i will have to fully remove any overhead pressing from my routine or atleast any heavy overhead pressing.

the quad feels as if it has a hard lump in the middle is the most basic way i can explain it were it has torn then hardend into an adhesion almost. after working on it it feels smaller and almost in 2 parts were he has broken down scar tissue.

Ouch daz


----------



## jw007

How come its taken you so long to recover form a quad tear mate??

I did mine 3 weeks ago and was back mid heavy squatting last session???

I mean, only took me 10 weeks last time to get out of cast from a detached bicep:lol: :lol:

I think you need the power of mega GH


----------



## hilly

haha, according to physio its because i did it during prep and was doing cardio from 45-60 mins everyday so it never got chance to rest. he said just taking a week or 2 would sort it but as it happend at 8 weeks out this really wasnt an option.

its probs 50% better than it was show time and its only been a week. it needed rest that i just coulndt afford to give it unfortunatly.

However gh has been added in to help


----------



## jw007

hilly said:


> haha, according to physio its because i did it during *prep and was doing cardio from 45-60 mins everyday so* it never got chance to rest. he said just taking a week or 2 would sort it but as it happend at 8 weeks out this really wasnt an option.
> 
> its probs 50% better than it was show time and its only been a week. it needed rest that i just coulndt afford to give it unfortunatly.
> 
> However gh has been added in to help


should have gone swimming, or rowing without bending legs, or sacked of cardio and upped the dose:thumb:


----------



## hilly

lmao typical


----------



## hilly

trained back today, had to be careful with neck but had a great session.

shoulder width overhand pull ups x 1 working set

bent over rows overhand grip x 1 working set

dorian style deads x 1 working set of 20 lighter weight

seated upright row wide grip rest pause x 2 pauses

2 sets weighted ab crunches

2 sets leg raises.

enjoyed this got a nice pump.

diet

oats/eggs

turkey,brocc,sweet pot x 250g

chicken,brocc,white potato x 300g 2 of these

still to have

steak and veg

depending on hunger either a shake or chicken pre bed.

totals 300g pro, 200g carbs


----------



## hilly

ok trained chest and a little shoulders today working around neck

flat bench x 1 working set

dips x 1 working set

seated machine rest pause with 2 rests

cable side laterals 1 arm at a time no rest 3 sets 20/15/10 reps

cable rear delt 1 arm at a time 3 sets no rest

job done, good workout. strength is rising on everything from workout to workout which pleases me. quad feels better from resting it from cardio.

weight 195lb. so 14lb up from show day. look to have droped water from everywere but stomach and getting some good comments about how big yet lean i look so must be doing something right.

diet today

eggs/quinoa and isolate

chicken/green beans and quinoa

intra shakes

about to have chicken/300g white pot and green beans

will be having a syntha 6 shake later

then going for indian for my cheat


----------



## hilly

*realisation and future adjustments*

Ok unfortunatly last night and today i have realised i just cannot eat sugar. wether its process or fruit. it does nothing but make me hold water and spike my apetite hugely or atleast certain fruits.

had an indian which was nice then dessert i had peanut butter choc brownie and ice cream. basically turned into green eyed monster and went mental till i felt ill. this morning i wont even get on the scales but have lost all definition in veins aroun stomach again and face has gone visably watery. totally winds me up. from now on i will stay away from all processed sugars and work out what fruits i can and canot get away with.

quad is getting better neck is but slower. will do cardio on bike all this week 30 mins am. will take weight friday and see were we are at.

as of this week test is down to 50mg mon/wed/fri for a week then dropping into pct i reckon might give it another week


----------



## hilly

ok have been incredibly hungry today so decided to roll with it and feed when hungry.

1 - 2 scoop syntha 6 - pear and peach

2 - 9 egg whites, 1 egg, 2 packs oats so simple

3 - 2 protein bars giving me 500 cal, 50p, 48c, 16f

4 - 30g carbs from mango and cereal, 50g protein from shake

5 - 250g extra lean mince giving 50p and 10f

6 - 50g carbs from oats and 40g pro from powder

may have another meal


----------



## Jem

Hear you on that hilly !

Back to the plan tomorrow ....


----------



## hilly

yup ure right guys, just holding alot of water massive apart from that bf is still low just water masking things which is annoying but not a major problem.


----------



## hilly

cardio done this am, trained arms

stand ez bar curls x 1 working set

seated db hammer curls x 1 working set

machine preacher rest pause 1 pause, then drop set with partner adding resistance to the negatives for ten reps

close grip smith bench ass off x 1 working set

v grip push down x 1 working set

rope push down rest pause with 2 pauses

abs - 2 sets weighted crunches

2 sets lie leg raise with partner applying force to negatives and me resisting.

good workout overall weights or reps up on everything

diet

eggs/whites and oats

250g extra lean mince with choped tomatoes and mushrooms/bean mix

prawn stir fry and 100g sprouted bread

250g sweet pot, chicken,green beans

250g extra lean mince burger, 250g sweet pot and brocc.

last meal will be pro only either chicken or shake

pro - 300, carbs around 230ish as had mango in there as well and some carbs from bean mix in mince,


----------



## Jem

seems like you are settling back in now hilly - me too I think...finally ! I did fasted cardio this morning as well, sorts the head out a bit I think ;-)


----------



## hilly

yeh i am keeping it in there 5 x per week. still holding lots of water but hopefully this will settle over next few weeks.

ohh should have added hcg has started at 2500iu eod for 8 jabs. test p is down to 50mg mon/wed/fri for next 2 weeks as we roll into pct. var is still 50mg until i run out


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Hilly... sounds like you are plodding along nicely... shame about the neck although good re the leg, its always something though hey... sucks re the sugar thing too... at least you have tracked it down and can adjust accordingly...


----------



## hilly

cheers GP, yeh thingd are slowly getting to normal just very bloated/watery all the time but body will adjust in time im sure. Im being very picky tho according to a few friends lol but thats me all over.

No training today cardio done 30 mins fasted.

diet

1 - pancakes with buckwheat flour, mango and blueberries

2 - turkey mince, mixed green salad and a kiwi fruit - v low carbs here

3 - chicken salad with jacket pot in pub sure there was some olive oil and butter on potato in here even tho i asked without and an apple.

4 - protein shake, sprouted grain bread 1 slice giving me 50g,20c

5 - hitting nandos will keep carbs down probs chicken salad, couscous or sweet pot.

6 - will be carb free and 50p

totals 300p, carbs im guessing around 150.


----------



## hilly

ended up in tgi's instead, 8oz sirloin, 4 king prawns and half portion rice, just finished day with pro shake and 10g almond butter and am still bloody starving wtf


----------



## HTID

hilly said:


> *realisation and future adjustments*
> 
> Ok unfortunatly last night and today i have realised i just cannot eat sugar. wether its process or fruit. it does nothing but make me hold water and spike my apetite hugely or atleast certain fruits.
> 
> had an indian which was nice then dessert i had peanut butter choc brownie and ice cream. basically turned into green eyed monster and went mental till i felt ill. this morning i wont even get on the scales but have lost all definition in veins aroun stomach again and face has gone visably watery. totally winds me up. from now on i will stay away from all processed sugars and work out what fruits i can and canot get away with.
> 
> quad is getting better neck is but slower. will do cardio on bike all this week 30 mins am. will take weight friday and see were we are at.
> 
> as of this week test is down to 50mg mon/wed/fri for a week then dropping into pct i reckon might give it another week


if you cannot eat sugar hilly, why are you eating crap like ossimple full of sugar, why not switch to plain oats?


----------



## hilly

Purely because i have bought the fckers and refuse to bin them  i use 1 pack oats so simple then 50g oats gives me 55g carbs and 7 sugar.


----------



## hilly

cardio done, trained back and calfs

shoulder width weighted pull ups x 1 working set

t bar rows underhand grip x 1 working set

smith rack deads x 1 working set

underhand pull downs narrow grip rest pause 2 rests

toe press x 2 sets 80 reps then 50 reps

3 sets on smith machine - these are just with bar on shoulders standing on tiptoes. as i cant stretch my left foot down on normal machine due to severe pain tried these today and thought they were great.

diet

eggs,oats

chicken,brocc, sprouted grain bread

chicken,brocc, sweet pot,

ultralife lean gain shake sample - 40p/60c - quite nice but was starving an hour later bloody shakes

250g lean mince, sweet corn, mango giving 50p, 30c

pre bed will be turkey breast and green beans 50p - 20g almond butter

total - 300ish p/250ishc low fat


----------



## hilly

trained chest and some shoulders again working around neck

Incline bench x 1 working set

declin smith x 1 working set

inc db fly's x 2 working sets

seated shoulder press x 2 working sets

bent over bb rows for rear delt x 1 working set

1 arm db raises for rear delts x 1 working set

diet so far

eggs/oats,pro powder 50p/50c plus some raisens as always

225g turkey mince,brown rice,brocc - 50p/45c

intra shakes etc - 30p, 15c

pwo - oats so simple/raisens,isolate, turkey mince 50p,70cish

next will be chicken meal and then lean beef mince meal both lower on the carbs then pre bed will be 50p and 15f from almond butter.

totals for the day roughly 330p,200ishc, fats under 60 i reckon.


----------



## Greyphantom

how is the neck mate, still really bad or on the mend?


----------



## hilly

seems to be getting better but im taking it very easy to be honest.

Just my bloody quad i want sorting. its annoying me big style. However this next week is a higher rep/superset week then im taking another weeks rest so we shall see how i feel after that.


----------



## chrisj22

How you finding the cardio mate?

I know you've been doing it for months and months, but does it not get annoying?

I recently started it and I really dislike it tbh. Has to be done though.


----------



## hilly

its sort of habbit now, after doing 60 mins at a heart rate of 140 plus for 8 weeks, doing 30 mins at a heart rate of 125 seems like a bloody doddle.

Plus i have bought an exercise bike now so i just whack on tv and away i go. sometimes i think bugger this but i make myself do it as at the moment due to coming off t3 and clen i will put on fat very easy and am a good 15-17lb over stage weight in 3 weeks lol and trying to cap it here


----------



## Greyphantom

hilly said:


> seems to be getting better but im taking it very easy to be honest.
> 
> Just my bloody quad i want sorting. its annoying me big style. However this next week is a higher rep/superset week then im taking another weeks rest so we shall see how i feel after that.


DOH... that still giving you gyp? Is it getting any better at all?


----------



## hilly

yes mate unfortunatly, altho it is better to some degree.

been to get bloods done 2night and doc had a look said its just a tear. he said due to me dieting etc cals have been so low plus training and cardio there is no way it could heal but now cals are higher and eased off it will take a couple of weeks. he said to start doing some light leg extensions and stretching so will start this sat


----------



## chrisj22

Good to hear that mate.

Was it a full blood count you had?


----------



## hilly

yeh mate full blood panel.

I get them done usually 4 x per year or i did last year and an ecg but during contest prep i didnt bother as even if came back with something negative i wasnt going to stop so didnt see the point. i feel this is something every1 should get done.


----------



## chrisj22

And you'd be absolutely right mate. It's a shame that tonnes of Joe Public guys/girls taking gear every week don't get any bloods done, ever.

Very sensible thing to do.

Obviously your doctor is fine with doing it, which is good.


----------



## hilly

nah mate doctor is an ass, first one wouldnt do it and second one was very reluctant and then wouldnt discuss results.

luckily there is a clinic 45 mins away from me that is just for people who use steroids. do blood work, needle exchange and there is a doc there every other week. great place.

only reason i went to docs is i wanted an ecg doing.

diet update

im bloody starving all the time. had a shake and peanut butter for last meal - big mistake should have eaten solid food nightmare lol


----------



## defdaz

Wow that clinic sounds like an amazing place mate. Who runs it?

Eat hilly eat... embrace the fat, nuzzle it, shake it - wait no don't shake it ewww, fondle it, nead it...


----------



## hilly

LMAO daz, yeh its a good clinic. its called discus. not sure of the guys name but hes a gp and a clever guy.

went to gym for ealy morning cardio for a change and to do some light leg extensions stretching etc as doc recommended.

also for cardio finished with 10 mins incline walking and couldnt manage the full 10 due to pumps in calfs confirming im holding a shed load of water lmao ohh well.


----------



## Jem

Hilly is this still your journal or are you posting in the new thread - got me all confused on a Friday morning !

I am hungry all the time as well - that's what I get for dropping t3, clen ..everything and eating crap straight after the show for about a week and then expecting my body to understand when I start eating clean again....MEH !

Cardio & protein pancakes help though !


----------



## defdaz

sod it then em get back on the t3 and clen!  *devils advocate*

Hilly, I'm sure you know all about water balance etc. but this pp presentation has some good stuff in it (click on the slides to see the images full size)

http://www.authorstream.com/Presentation/Funtoon-37329-Sodium-Water-Balance-Nutrition-Support-Hospitalized-Patient-Fluid-Objectives-Mr-MT-46yo-sodiumandwaterbalance-as-Education-ppt-powerpoint/


----------



## hilly

im still logging in here for another week through rebound then guna start a new one for pct etc.

diet is very good at the min but isnt a set meal plan this will all be worked out when i start oct etc at the moment im just 200g carbs and 300p from clean foods mixed and match.

i only ate crap for a day jem and jumped straight back on diet and cardio and am still suffering. water retention that bad could only manage 7 mins incline walking and c alfs were buggerd.

haha no way daz im staying well away from those until contest time next year. only time i use eph/clen and t3 is for dieting for contest IMO when its worth it or trying to get sub 8%.

will look at power point now cheers pal


----------



## hilly

todays eating

oats/eggs/powder/raisens - 50p/60c plus 20g raisens

200g chicken/brocc, 25g carbs from brown rice

20g protein from powder and teaspone almond butter before headed to toby c

toby c - beef probs 20g protein hence the powder before and fair few roastins guestimating 50c was target. 50p/50c here

extra lean mince/choped tomatoes/brown rice - 50p/30c

steak/green beans - 50p/

pre bed 50p/15f

total - 300ishp, 170ish carbs.

as of next week diet will be more structured but all healthy so am not worried


----------



## Suprakill4

Your journal is immence mate. Really well structured and ver easy to read and keep track. Looks like everythings going well with eating etc. Will certainly be taking ALOT of pointers and tips from this.


----------



## hilly

cheers pal, another week or so and will be startin a new one detailing pct etc. should have blood tests from end of being on for 14 months lol altho alot of it was spent on low dose of test should be interesting and i will be open and honest.

not worried as had 4 lots done last year and never had any problems


----------



## willsey4

hilly said:


> todays eating
> 
> oats/eggs/powder/raisens - 50p/60c plus 20g raisens
> 
> 200g chicken/brocc, 25g carbs from brown rice
> 
> 20g protein from powder and teaspone almond butter before headed to toby c
> 
> toby c - beef probs 20g protein hence the powder before and fair few roastins guestimating 50c was target. 50p/50c here
> 
> extra lean mince/choped tomatoes/brown rice - 50p/30c
> 
> steak/green beans - 50p/
> 
> pre bed 50p/15f
> 
> total - 300ishp, 170ish carbs.
> 
> as of next week diet will be more structured but all healthy so am not worried


Ive read this and started dribbling!!!

Hope all is good


----------



## hilly

haha not to bad mate cheers,


----------



## hilly

trained arms today

stand alt db curls x 1 working set

stand flat bur curls x 1 working set

preacher machine forced neg x 2 working sets

dips x 1 working set - 8 reps with 50kg round waist PB i think

inc db skull crushers x 1 working set

rope push down rest pause 2 pauses

diet so far

pancakes plus banana giving 60c/50p

workout shakes

pwo - 2 packs oats so simple with isolate and raisens plus 200g chicken 55p/60c

will then have supreme bar in cinema and then cheat laterz. is a healthy cheat this week so im either cooking or hitting nandos

have added in a potasium supplement as from reading a good powerpoint daz showed me i may have set an off balance during later stages in prep which could be causing the water retention etc so we shall see.


----------



## FATBOY

hilly did you use aldactone ? i had a massive water rebound from it


----------



## hilly

i used letro at 1 full tab per day which i think is half the reason. i then droped test 3 weeks out then added some prop back in which could be another reason. add to the depleting, carbing up, sodium adjusting, dehydrating and i think its just nocked all my levels off to pot.

doc reckons so anyway and said will just take time. test p is down to 50mg mon/wed/fri now and last jab will be next friday so should start to see some drop offs then. just annoying and i dnt like blood pressure being high


----------



## hilly

had my clean cheat last night which i cooked and was

mixed seafood platter with peppers stuffed witt couscous to start

griled lamb in tikka spice with sweet pot and normal pot potato and veg

desser was dried mango balls from holland and b some fruit and a yogurt or 2

felt much better for the clean cheat

hit the gym for an extra cardio session with abs and calfs this am.

guna work on an adjusted set meal plan today. decided not guna rotate carbs just guna hit a set meal plan every day.

hilly


----------



## chrisj22

Well mate, you've certainly inspired me to be committed and diet.

I've even done x4 sessions of 30 mins cardio this week, which isn't like me.

So thank you for your inspiration mate


----------



## hilly

im pleased mate, the cardio sessions are keeping me leanish which pleases me and i feel better for doing them.

as time goes on they may be decreased either to just 3 x 30 min sessions or 4 x 20 min sessions once i start bulking etc but i feel cardio is a must year round in some form or other


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> im pleased mate, the cardio sessions are keeping me leanish which pleases me and i feel better for doing them.
> 
> as time goes on they may be decreased either to just 3 x 30 min sessions or 4 x 20 min sessions once i start bulking etc but i feel cardio is a must year round in some form or other


Me too Hilly - I am back on them everyday for the next month I think - keep my head straight  ...and I have noticed, stoppped me craving crap !


----------



## hilly

i will be doing it right thru the summer and pct jem minimum 4 x per week. whats 30 mins on a morning out of my day nothing.

Ok diet for the next few weeks.

Meal 1 - 80g oats 50g carbs + few raisens

7 egg whites +1 whole egg = 35p

15g isolate = 13p total = 50c/48p

Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 3 - Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 4 - Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g chicken or turkey or equivalent in fish = 40g protein +veg

Meal 5 - Meal 2 - 200g rice,80g oats,100g sprouted bread,200g = 40g carbs

200g steak or equivalent in salmon - 40p

Meal 6 - either 200g chicken/turkey or protein shake +10g fat from nuts or oil = 40p/10f

Total = 250g protein not including workout shakes on training days.,210c not including raisens - added in 6g omega 3 per day

Nothing exciting, easy to prep and prepare and gives me options to change things and mix things up etc.

cheats will be 1 per week on a sat night from late afternoon until bed. I wont be restricting myself socially during the week. for instance if im out during the day etc i will just choose healthy food guessing macros as close as.


----------



## XJPX

diet is far too organised haha.....looks gd tho..... for now haha!...soon need to see sum more cals in ther


----------



## hilly

lmao i no mate but even eating just that and 30 mins cardio 5 x per week and weight is bloody maintaining nightmare


----------



## Davo

how come your trying to maintain your body weight mate? a few extra pounds in your off season wont hurt will it?

i would just let go a little and see where my body starts to stabilize at... but then again i do like my food


----------



## hilly

cos im into pct as of this week mate so wnt be gaining much muscle with no test. will be hitting a good bulk come sept so current aim is to stay lean so im in a good position come sept.

plus being lean over summer aint a bad thing


----------



## RACK

How's pct going so far mate?


----------



## hilly

well last week was last week of test p at 50mg mon/wed/fri and anavar was still at 50mg while i added in hcg.

official pct has started today will be starting a new journal at some point today to document that and then off season


----------



## chrisj22

Cool, hope the PCT goes to plan?

Is cardio still being done Mon-Fri?


----------



## hilly

I hope it does to mate i will outline it in journal. just havnt started it yet lol. all details will be in there. cardio is 5 x per week preferably mon.fri however once leg is better and im back training them the day after legs will be off cardio and made up during the weekend


----------



## Jay.32

Hilly mate whats your water intake per day?


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck with the pct mate... hope it goes smoothly for you... hows the neck and leg?


----------



## hilly

Jay i hit 5-6 litres year round pal.

GP cheers mate both on the mend im thankful to say.


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice one mate, that is good news... about flipping time on the leg hey!!?? you must have been soooo frustrated...


----------



## hilly

yeh mate its been killing me. fingers crossed next week or so i should be able to start training them a little. will just be doing some more light extensions this week.

new journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/101879-road-recovery-big-gains.html


----------

